# Legacy Of The Deep (Pt. 1) - Escape From Zanzer's Dungeon



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

All In-Character (IC) posts will be posted in here. All Out-Of-Character (OOC) posts will be posted in the OOC thread.

Players will roll their own dice, except in certain situations, which will be pointed out by the DM. If you post actions and do not provide dice rolls, then they will be done for you by the DM.

-----------------------------------

You awaken in a musty room. The floor and three walls are solid stone, but the fourth wall is of thick iron bars. You’re in jail!

15 by 15 feet, with an 8 foot high ceiling, this room feels damp and cold against your skin. The only little comfort you have in here is a small pile of hay, enough for one person.

As you look around you see five other people (Minus the one you are), dressed mainly in rags: a tough-looking woman, a trustworthy-looking fellow, a strong-soldierly-looking man, a tall bald man, a halfling staring at the cell door, and an uncharismatic-looking man wearing a green robe. As you look at yourself, you see that you are in the same condition. All of the clothing and items you were wearing before are now gone. Well, except for that gold piece Zanzer Tem gave to you. 

Outside the room you are locked in, there is a small hallway, 15 feet long and 5 feet wide. Along its wall is a table with a whip laying on the top.

The last thing you can remember is being hit on the head by a couple of ruffians…


----------



## arwel (Jan 11, 2003)

"Urgh...", Tanarel winced as he brushed his hair from his eyes and ran his fingers over the bloody lump on the back of his head.

After a few seconds he starts to groggily look around the room at his cell mates studying them each in turn. "The name's Tanarel Wh...", he stops suddenly. "Well, just Tanarel will do for the time being. Who are you?" As he says this his attention is suddenly drawn to the gold coin in his other hand. "Zanzer Tem, by Hoar he will pay for this. Now where have I heard that name before?"

[OOC: Does my local knowledge give me anything on the name Zanzer Tem?]

Edit: Corrected spelling of Zanzer Tem.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 11, 2003)

The "tough looking woman" is attractive, with jet-black hair, pale skin & blue eyes.  She regards the others warily.  Then walks to the door & tests that it's locked.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 11, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"if only i'd remembered to hide my tools..."

The halfling turns to regard Tanarel:
"Only thing I know of Zanzer Tem is he's a mage of some reputation here in town.  Name's Sydney, by the way."

Sydney turns back to the cell door, and examines the coin he's holding.


----------



## arwel (Jan 11, 2003)

Despite his unkempt appearance Tanarel's tone and bearing betray his high birth and possible military service. He turns to Sydney, "You have a coin too. How do you come to be here? I was doing a bit of work for a merchant in town, delivering some lizard to this Tem fellow. Next thing I know I feel myself falling asleep. Picked up a bump on the head somewhere as well."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

arwel said:
			
		

> *Does my local knowledge give me anything on the name Zanzer Tem?*




You know that he is supposedly a "friend" of the local lord, Sarp Redbeard, and that he helps run the Wheloon Guard.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 11, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney turns back to Tanarel.
"Pretty much the same story here.  My...boss gave me an errand to run.  'Take this lizard to the mage Zanzer Tem, and be quick 'bout it!' he said.  And I was, too.  Made it all the way across the market district in record time, for me at least.  And all I got in return was a knock on the noggin and this coin."

Sydney sighs and walks up to the bars.
"Hmmm, I wonder..."

Sydney tests the bars to see if he might be able to slip through.









*OOC:*


Escape Artist might allow me to wiggle through if the DC isn't too high.  Escape Artist check: 15 (roll) + 5 (skill bonus) = 20.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Escape Artist might allow me to wiggle through if the DC isn't too high.  Escape Artist check: 15 (roll) + 5 (skill bonus) = 20.*




You try hard to wiggle your body between the bars, but you fail. If only you were a bit skinnier...


----------



## arwel (Jan 11, 2003)

Tanarel  Whitehart

"Now you've reminded me, Zanzer Tem is reputedly a friend of Lord Redbeard. He's involved with the guard as well I believe."

Tanarel quickly searches the cell for anything that may have been inadvertently left there, kicking some of the hay aside as he does it.

[ooc: Searching the room. Search check:  9 (roll) + 2 (skill bonus) = 11]


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth



			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> *You try hard to wiggle your body between the bars, but you fail. If only you were a bit skinnier... *



"I knew I shoulda cut down on momma's turnovers..."

Sydney turns back and sees Tanarel searching the room.  As this looks like a good idea, and to keep from being bored, Sydney will join him.









*OOC:*


Search check: 20(roll) + 3(skill bonus) = 23!  woohoo!
_Dungannon kisses his d20 and places it reverently back in the bag_


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

Tanarel stops mid search and pats himself down. "Heartless bast..." He turns to Sydney and the black haired woman, "I guess it was too much to hope for that they left me my pipe and baccy." He half smiles at them before resuming his haphazard search.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

You find the skeletal remains of a rodent scattered beneath the hay as you kick it aside, but you otherwise find nothing out of the ordinary inside the room. A jail it is.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Well fizzlestix.  I wish I knew why we were locked up, especially since we _did_ what we were supposed to.  I mean it's not like we _lost_ the lizards, or something, we delivered them to Zanzer just like we were s'posed to.  Don't s'pose any of you know what kind of lizards those were, do ya?  Mine had a bag on its head, and I'm not real familiar with animals anyway."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Raven*

"I am called Raven, of Vaasa.  I do not know Cormyr well.  I've never heard of this wizard before.  Is this not against the laws of the land to imprison citizens without cause?  Have you knowledge of why this might have occured?"


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 12, 2003)

Morn 


The tall bald youth stand and does a few streching exercises. He feels the back of his head with his hand. "It would seem that other than a few bruises we are all uninjured. And that we are all brought here for some purpose." He bows to the others in the room." I am Morn, a student of the Old Order and I too was tasked to bring the lizard to this wizard. We seem to be all fish in the same net."

Going up to the bars, Morn carefully attempts to slip though them. (Taking 20 giving me a 26 on my escape artist roll)


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Normally, Raven, the guard doesn't lock people up without just reasoning.  I don't remember ever encountering the guard, though.  Last thing I recall is turning the lizard over to a tall, black haired guy.  After that, nuttin' until I woke up in here."


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart

"Mine also had a bag over it's head. This is no coincidence, it seems we were all lured to the abode of this Tem fellow using the same ruse. Whilst my schooling is broad I have no real knowledge of wildlife. One would assume that 4' long lizards with bags over their heads were not a common sight in Wheloon"

Tanarel grimaces in frustration. His attention is drawn to the table and the whip. Slowly the tall man walks over to the bars opposite the table and tests to see if he can reach as far as the whip.  

Turning his back on the table he rests against the bars for a moment. "I wonder if there's anyone on the other side of that door." Brushing the hair from his eyes once more he moves as close to the room's exit as the bars allow. "Hush for a moment, let us see if we can make out any noises beyond that door"

Holding his breath and standing stock still  for a moment, Tanarel listens attentivley for any sign of a guard.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Putting his ear as close to the door as possible, Tanarel is able to faintly make out laughter between two people.


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart

"It seems our captors are having a good chuckle at our misfortune. I think there's two of them outside the door."


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Well of course they're in a good mood.  They're out there, not locked in here.  Think we can get their attention, so they will come in here and talk to us?"

Sydney walks over to the corner of the cell by the door and prepares to yell something.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 12, 2003)

Morn

 If we get there attention. Then what ever fate we have at their hands will come about sooner. I for one do not wish to stay in here any longer than need be. That is if we can find no way to escape before then notice we are awake that is.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*RAven*

I see no escape.  Let us call them.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Hey!  Hey you out there!  Come here, we want to talk!  We're cold, tired, sore, hungry, thirsty, perturbed, confused and frustrated and WE WANT ANSWERS!!"

Sydney turns to the rest of the group and smiles, then turns back to the door.

"And Tanarel wants his pipe back!"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

As soon as Sydney ended his yelling, a hairy monster enters the hallway  in front of the jail. He appears to be hobgoblin. He grabs the whip off of the table. Behind him follows a brawny man with bound hands. The monster stops in front of your cell, then says, "I'm wise to your tricks, prisoners. Lie face down on the floor. Don't try anything, or I'll bash you good!"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

Does the hobgoblin bear any other arms or armor (other than the whip?)


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney will scamper to the back of the cell, behind all the big, tall people.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *Does the hobgoblin bear any other arms or armor (other than the whip?) *




He appears to be wearing studded leather armor.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Raven*

I'll lay down in the corner nearest the door, next to the bars.  If the Hobgoblin comes in, w/Sydney near the back, then someone should be behind him.  I may jump him.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 12, 2003)

Morn


Another fish for the net it seems.  
Morn will lay down on the ground as the hobgoblin says. Though he will be ready to act if need be.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

While lying in the back of cell, Sydney will keep his head up and watch the new prisoner, to see what he's like.

"two people laughing, then a guard & a prisoner come in?  That doesn't make much sense to me, but then what do I know, I'm just a halfling.  Nobody really takes me seriously anyway..."









*OOC:*


I will use Spot to see if I can notice anything strange or suspect about the new "prisoner".  Spot check: 14(roll) + 2(skill bonus) = 16







He also looks to see if anyone is lying down near him or if everyone is in front of him.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 12, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

The trustworthy-looking human is short, with straight, black hair cut in what some might recognize as the currently fashionable style, and bright green eyes.  Up until now, he's remained still, nursing the bump on his head, and muttering about the loss of his good clothes.  With the hobgoblin's order, he moves to the back of the cell and gets down low, minimizing any possible threat he could pose--though not face down on the floor.

Keeping an eye on the guard, he tries to judge the best approach to use, shifting his tone and body language to match.

There's no need for hostility, good sir.  We are the prisoners, you our jailer.  Our places are known, our roles are clear.   

(Diplomacy roll of 22.)

(If Lucian judges that the hobgoblin isn't going to go for this at all, he will lie down as ordered...but he'd much rather not.)


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney whispers to Lucian:
"You seem to know how to sweet talk people.  Didn't catch your name, though.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney notices nothing strange of this prisoner. 

Lucian tries to sweet-talk the hobgoblin, but he ignores the man.

The guard opens up the jail door and shoves the new captive inside the cell. He closes the door quickly and exits.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 12, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney moves to the corner opposite the door leading out of the room and sits down.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 12, 2003)

Geramon Greenrobe









*OOC:*


 Do I remember any of my spells after being hit on the head? If so, I would have liked to color sprayed the guard... If not, well, too bad 







After Geramon finally wakes up, a nice little headache kicks in. A little drowsy, he blankly looks at his cell mates. Slowly his thinking resumes his usual fast pace and after having annualized the situation his conclusion is that he is locked away in a cell with  people he doesn't know and he is not too thrilled about this. Seeing no obvious way to get out he leans against a wall and observes the rest. He watches and listens and tries to find out what kind of people he's dealing with before making anything known about himself.

_The party sees a thin, bony man in green robes, with brown hair, not particularly cut in any fashion, with strange white/silver eyes. He has a pale white skin, usually associated with those who stay indoors too long. At the look of his build this is not a man who is accustomed to hard labor, and the way he behaves, nor to other people. He stands up and immediately flinches as he grabs for the back of his head. After several attempts to stop swaying he rests himself against the western wall. He then looks at the rest suspiciously._

After Geramon measured up the new prisoner, he sits down against the wall and starts remembering if there ever was anybody else thrown in prison for delivering a lizard. 









*OOC:*


 Knowledge History taking 20 (if possible, else die roll 3 DOH!) +6 = 26 (or 9) 















*OOC:*


 Is Ron, the weasel, in here? If so I'll let him sneak out of the cell to investigate. If not can I sense him ?


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart

Barely concealed rage plays across Tanarel's face. "I hate goblins." Calming down he slowly gets off the floor eyeing up the new prisoner as he does so. "The name's Tanarel. What's yours? How do you come to be here?" Noticing that more of his cell mates are awake he nods to them each in turn.

Tanarel walks around the cell to where Sydney is sat and sits down next to him all the while trying to get a good look at the new prisoners condition.

"Considering the recent war with the goblinoids whoever has us locked up has forgiven a great deal in a very short time." 

Addresing the newcomer he asks "Tell us, where are we and who has us locked up? Zanzer Tem? The local guard?"

[ooc: Spot check 14 (roll) + 2(skill bonus) = 16 to see if he's got any obvious bruises or injuries]


----------



## dddawson (Jan 12, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

When the hobgoblin ignores him, an expression of slight annoyance flashes across the trustworthy-looking man's face, but he quickly reverts to bland neutrality.  He didn't have to lie down, that's enough.

When the guard has left, he turns to Sydney.  "I'm dreadfully sorry I haven't introduced myself yet.  Between the shock of the conditions and this injury....though I'm perfectly aware that's no excuse for ignoring the niceties.  My name is Lucian Fellheath, of the...well, I don't suppose you would have heard of us here." He pauses, sighs, frowns, resumes.    "If I heard correctly, your name was...Sydney, I believe?  I'm afraid I can't add to the communal knowledge of what's going on; I haven't been in town long enough to have picked up on the local news and talk."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven approaches Morn.

"Sir.  You mentioned you belong to the old order.  I'm not too familiar with this, but are you not one of those who fights naked?  Who's hands strike like swords & who dodges blows like a mongoose?"

'I made no serious attempt to escape just now because I did not know if my companions would support me.  You are probably the best fighter here, given that we are unarmed.  I do not believe anyone who would unjustly imprison us, & associates with goblins has good intentions for us.  Thus I believe we must risk an escape attempt.  Are you with me?"

She thrusts out her hand to seal the agreement with a shake.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

> *Do I remember any of my spells after being hit on the head? If so, I would have liked to color sprayed the guard... If not, well, too bad *




Yes, you can remember your spells. But since you just woke up... 



> *Knowledge History taking 20 (if possible, else die roll 3 DOH!) +6 = 26 (or 9)*




Nothing comes to your knowledge.



> *Is Ron, the weasel, in here? If so I'll let him sneak out of the cell to investigate. If not can I sense him ?*




Ron is not in the cell. But you may sense him if you can.

The new prisoner walks to the middle of the cell and turns to Tanarel. "My name's Axel," says your burly companion. "Untie my hands, will you?"

As Axel waits for his hands to be untied, Tanarel notices a big bruise on the top of his bald head. "I'll tell you what you want to know," he says as he strokes his thick mustache. "But I want a gold coin for my answer." The new prisoner smiles and holds out his gold piece. "You guys do have gold coins also, right?"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 12, 2003)

Geramon

To Raven:
"Good Sir, that seems to me an excellent proposition. Your name was Raven, right? Let me introduce myself: I'm called Geramon. As you all know by now, we all fell for the same simple trick, it is more than fair that we work together to get out of here. I for one do not intend to stay here forever. I would like to know who has the bold audacity to just jail us without accusation." 

To Axel:
"It seems to me that you, Sir, are in the same position as the rest of us, so therefore asking for gold for information is a bit odd, won't you agree?". If you would share your information with us, you could escape with us. Unless, of course, you much rather stay in here with your precious gold coins..." 

To the group in general: _shaking Ravens hand_ "So who is with us. Better yet, who has a plan to get us out of here." 

After Geramon made his little speech, he tries to sense where his beloved friend Ron is and if he can learn anything from him. Is Ron able to move? Does he see or smell anything? Geramon will telepathically inquire all he can from Ron.


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

Tanarel turns to the companions, offering his hand to each in turn. "I have no desire to remain in this cell any longer. I am with you. The sooner I can visit just retribution to Tem and his acomplices the better."

He looks at Morn, sizeing him up before continuing. "We could attempt to attract the guard once more and attempt to overpower him. He does not seem to carry any weapon other than the whip and I have suffered worse than it's lash before. Sydney, Lucian do either of you have any skill at play acting?"

Tanarel flicks his coin to Axel "I have no need of this in here, take it. Now tell me what you know."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Axel catches the coin. "Alright... we're in a dungeon," he answers. Axel smiles as he puts the coin in his pocket. "The more gold, the better the info." 

Geramon senses pain when he tries to contact Ron. Very little can he get out of him. The daze that Ron is in shows very little of what he sees. It is all fuzzy, but you can make out bars around him. He is breathing deeply, and a foul stench of rotten meat surrounds him. Ron is moving very little.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 12, 2003)

_] It seems that  Ron was also captured. Hold on little friend, I'll set you free... Once I get out of here..._

"Calling the guard seems like a reasonable plan. I have magical powers and I can attempt to stun him for a short while. Maybe the rest can try to grab his keys while he is stunned. He will be stunned for a very short time so you better act quick. Maybe we can lure him to the bars. That way it is easier to get his keys. But I must warn you, I am just an apprentice. I do not know if my spells will affect him, so this plan isn't full proof..."

To Axel:
"If this plan succeeds and we do escape, it won't be because of you. I will never give a gold piece to the likes of you!


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 12, 2003)

Morn gives a short bow to Raven and the others in the room.  

Yes, Miss Raven, in the Old Order we are taught to defend ourselves without a blade or armor. Though I am just a lowly student of the arts of the mind and body. If given the chance I believe I can overpower the guard and the with aid of everyone else it should be a simple matter. The difficulty will getting at the goblin guard.


Morn is going to examine his gold coin. Is it a coin of the realm or something different?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

> *Morn is going to examine his gold coin. Is it a coin of the realm or something different? *




It is a gold coin of the Kingdom of Cormyr. On the front of the coin is a dragon, and on the other side are crossed swords.


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

A wry smile plays over Tanarel's face for a moment. "Geramon, give him the gold. I am sure he is _only_ getting what he deserves." Turning his back to Axel he gives Geramon a sly wink. 

He fixes Axel in his gaze again "Anyone else care to contibute to Axel's beer fund? I'd hate for you to hold anything back, there are five angry, desperate people in here waiting on the information that you can give us. We will not be best pleased if you play games with us. You'd be a bloody mess before the guards pulled us off you. He looks down for a moment, talking as if to himself "Perhaps that's how we can attract the guards" He looks at Axel again " I'm willing to play along up to a point, and I'm sure we'll get along fine as long as you give us what we're after."

[ooc intimidate 13 (roll) + 1(cha) = 14]


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 12, 2003)

Geramon

After giving a feint smile to Tanarel, Geramon turns his back on Axel, then seems in doubt and turns back to him. He fiddles with his robes and produces the gold coin and tosses it to Axel, while still feintly smiling to Tanarel.

"It seems you know more than all of us combined. If I were in a more suspicious mood, I would say that you are a spy. I think most people in here do not appreciate spies all that much... Just look at the warrior over there. Don't want to run into him in the dark now would you...?

Lucky for you, I am not in such mood...yet. Now tell us everything you know!"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Axel quickly puts his hands up into the air and catches the coin. "Fine, fine... I'll tell you everything I know and heard of about this place, but first you must untie my hands here." He struggles with his hands a bit, but cannot get it loose.


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

Tanarel

Slowly Tanarel begins undoing the rope binding Axel's hands. "Now isn't that better."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Axel throws away the rope that tied his hands into the scattered hay.

"We're in a wizard's dungeon. The wizard's name is Zanzer Tem. The wizard often kidnaps people and buys prisoners. The wizard makes his prisoners work as slaves in his salt mines." Axel moves his wrists and arms around in comfort. "There. You happy now?"


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 12, 2003)

Looking at Axel, Morn says So if you knew the wizard's vile history, how did you get trapped in his dungeon?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Monster Zero said:
			
		

> *Looking at Axel, Morn says So if you knew the wizard's vile history, how did you get trapped in his dungeon? *




Axel's face turns into sheer anger for a few seconds, then he quickly lowers his head to the ground. "It is none of your business. It is mine."

A couple of seconds later Axel's anger and sadness goes away, and he goes back to his usual self. "You guys don't look too strong," he says. "You're not very smart, either, so I'm boss of this cell."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 12, 2003)

*Raven*

"We need no leader.  We need a plan.  And we need to cooperate; I don't like your attitude, Axel.

Perhaps we could fake a fight.  I'll donate some blood, if need be.  I will kill that goblin with my bare hands if he comes into this cell.  I have faced those beasts before.  They are worth nothing except to slay with the axe, spear & the barbed shaft."


----------



## dddawson (Jan 13, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian watched the interplay with an air of polite disinterest, though the newcomer's unusually mercenary attitude was...curious.  (OOC: Sense Motive on Axel, Take 10 for 10+4=14.)

"Please, must we argue?  Consider our position; contention doesn't help us.  As far as a plan to get us out of this predicament,  I'm willing to do what I can, but arms has not been a field I've cultivated overly much."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 13, 2003)

Lucian senses an anger towards the goblinoid and whoever is outside the jailroom doors from Axel, due to the fact that Axel keeps turning his head towards the hallway door with an angered frown upon his face. 

The hobgoblin enters the hallway carrying a basket of bread. He stays back to the wall and throws ten small loaves into the cell. "Enjoy your meal," he chuckles. "It will be your last for a while." He immediately leaves after to avoid protests.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Raven*

"We need to get organized.  I assume this merchant wouldn't want any of his slaves killed.  If we fake a fight & make like someone's dying, the hobgoblin would probably come.  We could all donate a little blood to make a wound look pretty bad.

"We also need to get ready to blast that jailer next time he comes in.  Geramon, come close to the bars.  The jailer has a key on him, if you can stun him at the bars, we hopefully will be able to grab him & let ourselves out."

OCC:  I assume the jailer has the keys on him since he let Axel in

"Axel, do have any other suggestions on how to get us out of here?"

Raven picks up one piece of bread & sniffs it.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 13, 2003)

Axel leaps in front of the pile of bread and yells, "Stay away from my bread!" As he hordes the other nine bread, he glances back at Raven. "You guys can think of all the plans you want. If we actually get out of this cell, then I'm leading you guys." He takes a bite out of a piece of bread and then turns back to Raven. "Give me your piece of bread and I'll tell you guys something else." He then relaxes and stares at the hallway door again. "Oh... and I'm all for your plan."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven eyes Axel levely.

"I'm glad you like our plan, Axel.  

"Gentlemen, I believe we have a volunteer for the 'fake' fight.  In fact, I believe we have a volunteer to be on the losing end.  & we may not even have to donate any blood, spy.  What do you think, comrades?"

Raven cracks her knuckles.  She stands 5'8" & weighs in at 160 pounds of muscle & fight.  Her physique is somewhat manly, with broad shoulders and narrow hips, but her face & ample breasts leave no doubt that she's a woman.


----------



## arwel (Jan 13, 2003)

*Tanarel*

A broad smile appears on Tanarel's face as he moves to Raven's side. "It appears we have a great deal in common Raven."

Quickly Tanarel turns to Geramon, "Try waiting for the goblin to open the cell door to break up the fight before stuning him. If he doesn't then do all you can to get the keys from him."

He fixes Axel in his steely gaze.  "Axel If your story is true, which I believe it is, you must be one of the criminals the watch sells to this wizard Zanzer Tem. Your behaviour, demeanor and unwillingness to discuss the matter of how you came to be imprisoned here are confirmation enough for me. Perhaps this was meant to be your fate in retribution for the wrongs you have doubtless done."

Tanarel nods at his female companion  "Ready?" before rushing at Axel, aiming a punch at his head. Screaming so that the guards can hear, he yells "That bread is mine you son of a whore."

[ooc: Hand attack: 5(roll) + 3 (Attack bonus) = 8. Damage: 2(roll) +2(STR) = 4 in the unlikley event that I actually hit him. Damn this dice  Initiative: 10(roll) - 1(Initiative bonus) = 9 ]

Edit: Added an initiative roll. It slipped my mind this morning.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 13, 2003)

Glancing at the door, Morn positions himself so that he can rush the bars if the hobgoblin returns.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 13, 2003)

*OOC:*


 As my RL DM would say: Initiative ! 







Geramon nods to Tanarel in mutual agreement and tries to make himself as invisible as possible by pressing himself against the wall, right next to the bars. From one of the numerous secret compartments on the inside of his robes, he produces some fine, powdery, colored sand and readies himself. Then he whispers to the rest in general "Somebody get ready to get the keys. Somebody either with a long arm or who's small and fits through the bars. And take the rope. We might have to bind the goblin. Although I do not like the race, I am against killing them on general principal." 

Geramon grins and thinks aloud "This time you won't get away that easily, smelly goblin."









*OOC:*


 Hide 16 (roll) + 1 (dex) = 17 / Initiative (?) 9 (roll) + 5 (improved + dex) = 14


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 13, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

While the rest of the group are debating about Axel and how to get out of the cell, Sydney will make his way to the pile of hay and collect the rope Axel threw over there, loosely wrapping it around his forearm.

"Never know when a bit o' rope might come in handy..."

He will then position himself in the corner opposite Geramon and prepare to acquire the keys from the (hopefully) stunned guard and dash out the cell door.  If the guard isn't stunned, he will attempt to lift the keys off him while he is distracted by the mage's attempted spell.









*OOC:*


Initiative (if necessary): 8(roll) + 3(dex bonus) = 11
Pickpocket check (if necessary): 17(roll) + 5(skill bonus) = 23


----------



## dddawson (Jan 13, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian watches as the discussion continues.  Seeing Sydney get into position, he thinks for a moment and decides that his best role would be as a distraction.  If all else failed, he could help keep the guard distracted while Sydney attempted to take the keys.

(OOC: Initiative of...1+2=3.  Um.  Intent is to use the Aid Another action for a +2 circumstance bonus.)


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 13, 2003)

OOC: Initiative: Morn, Raven, Geramon, Sydney, Tanarel, Axel, Lucian.

"Uh.. guys... don't take this seriously!" yells Axel.  "Don't hit too hard! I'm no spy!"

Morn positions himself so that he can rush the door if the hobgoblin returns.

Raven slams her fist against Axel hard. Axel feels the pain!

Geramon presses himself against the wall near the bars and hides, readying himself for the stun.

Tanarel swings at Axel, but misses.

Sydney takes the rope that was thrown into the hay and waits for the keys to be dropped near the bars.

Axel moves back and forth to look like he is dodging fists.

Lucian waits to distract the guard when he returns.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 13, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *OOC: Initiative: Morn, Raven, Geramon, Tanarel, Sydney, Axel, Lucian.*



Initiative for Sydney is 11.


----------



## arwel (Jan 13, 2003)

*Tanarel*

In a measured voice Tanarel says, "Axel, I suggest you start screaming, give that Hobgoblin something to worry about." Suddenly his face is contorted in mock rage, "I'm going to kill you!" he screams.

The well muscled Tanarel ducks in close and attempts to grab Axel's arm and pin it behind his back.

[OOC:Attempting to grapple. Grab melee touch attack: 15(roll) + 3(Attack Bonus) = 18. Hold opposed grapple check: 10 (roll) +3(Attack bonus) = 13. If the hold succeeds I deal damage of: 1 (roll)+ 2(STR) = 3 ]


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 13, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *
> Initiative for Sydney is 11. *




arwel edited his post while I was typing, so I rolled for him. Changes now made.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Raven*

I wasn't actually planning to hit him yet, but I do want some blood on him.  I guess you (Chauzu) already rolled for me.  If so, OK.  Is he bleeding?  I'll continue to engage in mock combat with him, if so.  If not, I'll punch him again for real.  Feel free to roll for me.  I let loose w/a Vaasa berzerker war cry.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 13, 2003)

*Morn's Initiative is 7*


OOC: Chauzu, you can roll my initiative if you want. It would save alot of time that way.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 13, 2003)

Morn still waits for the hobgoblin.

Raven continues with the mock combat. As she acts, she lets loose a berserker war cry of Vaasa.

Geramon continues to wait for the hobgoblin.

Sydney waits.

Tanarel gets a hold on Axel, who begins to bleed out his nose.

Axel mock screams. "Stop!!! You are going to KILL ME!!!"

Lucian waits.

------------------------------

The hallway door opens, and in charges the hobgoblin guard, followed by two goblins armed with daggers. One goblin closes and guards the door, while the other has shackles in his backpack and follows the bigger goblinoid.

"What's all the racket?" the hobgoblin demands. "Settle down, or I'll knock you senseless." The goblins behind him tease the prisoners, "Time for the salt mines! We have your shackles! Time for the salt mines!"

"Stand back!" the guard orders gruffly. He takes the key and puts it in the keyhole.

The hobgoblin and his goblin follower step 5 feet into the cell. "Stand back now!" 

Next round's sequence:
Hobgoblin, Goblins, Morn, Lucian, Raven, Geramon, Sydney, Tanarel, Axel


----------



## dddawson (Jan 13, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

(Well, when Lucian waits all that time, he'd like to then refocus to initiative 22, if possible, so that he can actually help out.)


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 13, 2003)

*Raven*

So, was putting the key in the lock the hobgoblin's action, or does it have one more action before it's our turn?  Would Geramon have a delayed action he could take now?  Not that he would until the hobgoblin turns the key.  What I'm asking, really, is who's turn is it to post?


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 14, 2003)

Morn rushes forwards. He attempts to tumble past the goblins and through the door up to the hobgoblin. (Tumble roll 15 + 6 = 21) I should be able to attack the hobgoblin. I will use my stunning attack ability. (Roll to hit 19 + 2 = 21) If I hit the hobgoblin, he will take 4 points of damage (2+2) and he must make a Fort save of DC 11 or be stunned for one round.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

The hobgoblin is hit very hard by Morn's attack and yells in pain. "Have it like that then!" He has not been stunned....


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 14, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will attack the goblin in the cell.  

She will charge & slug him.  Hopefully he won't get an attack of oportunity w/his dagger (is it in his hand?), either way, this is what she will do.

To hit  16 (die) +2 (charge) +2 (str) +1 (BAB) = 21.

Assuming a hit, dmg 2(d3) +2 (str) = 4.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Raven's fist lands straight into the goblin's chest with power, but the goblin is still active (even though he is now in a semi-state of breathlessness). "You hag," the goblinoid says while taking breath.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 14, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth









*OOC:*



I might not be able to get online tomorrow, so I'll post my action now.  Shouldn't interfere with the gameflow, I don't think, as I'm not getting involved in the combat.







"Oh my, this isn't going to be as easy as I thought...

Sydney will stay in the corner as long as the second goblin stays out of the cell.  If the second goblin enters the cell and joins the melee, then Sydney will attempt to lift the keys from the hobgoblin.

"Tymora, bless this fool and his actions..."









*OOC:*



Using the PickPockets check from my prior post (23).
Move Silently check (to increase chance of approaching hobgoblin unnoticed): 5(roll) + 7(skill bonus) = 12.
Sydney will also use his Dodge feat against the hobgoblin, giving him an AC of 15 against him.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 14, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

"And here goes something very close to, if not actually, nothing,"  murmured Lucian, trying to step in closer to the hobgoblin.  "Excuse me, but I think you should know there is a certain degree of unrest among the prisoners..." 

(OOC: As stated before, Lucian is hoping to give Sydney a bonus to his attempt...but as long as he's in here, he's hoping to be someone that another person could flank the hobgoblin with.)


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 14, 2003)

Geramon

Geramon uses the moment of confusion to position himself so, that his intended color spray will hit all three of the guards, and none of the cell mates if possible, while keeping a distance of at least 5 ft. of the closest hobgoblin. After he shouts to Raven "Stand back!" he concentrates for a few seconds and makes a grand gesture, while throwing the sand from the palm of his hand forward. Then, in a strange distend voice, he booms "_qalumkalina_". A cone of clashing colors springs forth from his hand 25 ft. long. 









*OOC:*


 Color spray DC 10 + 3(int) + 1(spellevel) = 14 (will negates). I will effect  the 4(die roll) closest creatures in the cone. Effect according to HD of the creatures affected (unknown to me) 





 









*OOC:*


 He will probably hit Morn, but will cast nonetheless. Sorry about that


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Lucian begins to try distracting the hobgoblin guard. The goblinoid glances back at him menacingly while in combat.

Sullaf releases his color spray. Morn, the hobgoblin, and the goblin in the cell do not get affected by its magic, but the goblin guarding the hallway door outside the cell is blinded. "My eyes!!!" he screams. "You will pay for this, magic-user!" 

Sydney waits in the corner while the combat continues, waiting to see whether he should pickpocket the hobgoblin or not.


----------



## arwel (Jan 14, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Tanarel lets go of Axel's arm and pounces on the ugly goblin that Raven attacked. He strikes at the squat creature with the efficiency of one long accustomed to fighting it's kind.  "That's no way to talk to a lady."

[Attack : 16+4 = 20, Damage: 1+3 = 4. Who'd have thought Foe hunter would actually be useful ]


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

The goblin gets knocked in the face by Tanarel's skillful attack. The goblin's head sways back and forth. He has become staggered.

Axel wipes the blood off his nose and then cracks his knuckles. "Goblin pounding time!" Axel rushes up to the goblin. The goblin tries to strike before the human hits him, but he misses. Axel takes a swing at its head... and misses. 

"I don't think so, Dumb One," says the goblin as he moves his head out of the way.

------------------------------

The hobgoblin puts his whip up into the air and slashes it towards Morn's way, but the weapon misses incredibly. "The Boss will have your heads even if you knock me out, you dirty rats!"

While the blinded goblin wanders around trying to find himself, the other goblin swings his dagger at Tanarel and makes it across his shoulder. "Got you!" he screams as if he was victorious.

[Tanarel: 3-1 = 2 points of damage for you]


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 15, 2003)

Geramon









*OOC:*


 If I'm not mistaken I am after Tanarel, right? I have to work tomorrow so I'll post my action now







If the Hobgoblin still stands Geramon will try to Daze him. Else he will try to Daze the goblin. Meanwhile he tries to figure out how long the blinded golbin will be blind and if he succeeds he will yell this information to his fellow cellmates.









*OOC:*


 Daze DC 10 +3(int) = 13 (will negates) / Spellcraft 16(roll) + 7(skill) = 23


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 15, 2003)

*Raven*

Trying to keep this moving. 

I assume Morn will strike at the Hobgoblin.  If so & he doens't take it down, Raven will move to punch it.  If Morn does take it down, then Raven will strike at the goblin again.

To hit:  17 +2 = 19
dmg:  1+2=3


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 15, 2003)

Morn sends a powerful finger thrust into the hobgoblin's thoat.

To hit:  19+2=21
Damage: 5+2=5

If the hobgolbin drops. Morn will advance a 5' step into his hex.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 15, 2003)

As soon as Morn jabs his finger into the goblinoid's neck, the creature drops to the ground. He is now dieing as he is having a hard time trying to breath. While its face is turning a sickly greenish-blue, Morn steps over the gagging body, infront of the jail cell door.

[Lucien's turn]


----------



## dddawson (Jan 16, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian considers the situation.  "Distracting the hobgoblin has become somewhat...superfluous, I think."   Looking about the cell, he moved towards the blinded goblin.  In a voice rather harsher than he'd been using so far, he said, "Your big friend's down, and you're helpless--and heavily outnumbered at that.  But there's no need for you to die, painfully, is there?  If you just lie down and put your hands behind your head, you might come out of this in relatively good condition."   

Lucian watched the goblin carefully.  If the goblin acceded, he planned to pull the manacles from its backpack and use them on it...for that matter, if the goblin was too far gone due to the effects of the wizard's spell, he intended to do the same.

(Bluff roll: Natural 20!  20+6 = 26...or 22, if Intimidation would be better.  Now, if it's just not wasted...)


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will attack the goblin as indicated earlier.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

The goblin turns in circles and rubbing its eyes as Lucian speaks to him. A worried expression takes control of his face and then starts to wimper like a dog. "Please do not hurt me, big one! I will do as you command!" The goblin takes his fists off his eyes and slowly puts them behind his head as he gets down on the floor. "No hurt me please!"

Raven takes another good swing at the goblin she was attacking, and knocks it down to the ground, unconcious.

Studying the effects of the spell he had put on the hallway goblin, Geramon figures out when the spell will be gone. He yells out that there are 6 more seconds left on the spell.

Next: Sydney


----------



## arwel (Jan 16, 2003)

*OOC:*


Not sure when I'll get a chance to reply today so I'll post my action now. It assume that no one takes any of the items before Tanarel acts.







Tanarel kneels down beside the unconscious goblin and picks up it's dagger cleaning the blood on it on the fallen creature's tunic. "Raven, perhaps _you_ should take the dagger from the blinded one." Getting up he starts moving towards the dying hobgoblin. "We will need his leathers, I doubt these will be the only creatures we we will have to fight this day." He casts a sudden  glance over to Axel before continuing. "It is best if you or I wear it," he says to Raven.

[ooc: Are the goblins wearing any armour?]


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Raven*

OCC:  It does appear combat is over, so I don't know that initiative counts much at this point

How big is the hobgoblin?  Could Raven (5'8" 160 lbs) wear the armor?

Raven will head for the other goblin's dagger, if no one else gets there first.

"We've got one alive" she says.  "Let's make sure the other two are dead.  These creatures are evil scourges of man."

As she passes Lucien, she slaps him on the back & says "Good job, city boy."


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 16, 2003)

Looking over to the tall tough woman, Morn says,Raven is it? You better check the hobgoblin for his keys.  

Morn will move over to the door and listen to see if anyone is in the next room.

Listen check  Roll 8+1=9


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

[Combat is over, the only character injured was Tanarel (-2)]

The hobgoblin was 6 feet tall.

Both goblins also have studden leather armor.

The goblin down on the floor glances back at Raven with a growl.

Axel searches through the hobgoblin's belt and finds 7 potions of cure light wounds. He throws one to each person, and then turns to Tanarel.  "Yes, lots of fighting," he says, cracking a smile. Axel then holds up the whip. "Anybody want this?"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

Monster Zero said:
			
		

> *Listen check  Roll 8+1=9 *




Morn hears nothing but silence.

[When everybody is done with what they will do in these two rooms,  give me a marching order.]


----------



## dddawson (Jan 16, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

(OOC: In case it wasn't obvious, Lucian took the shackles from the goblin's
 backpack and used them on any of the goblinoids that are still alive.)



> As Raven passes Lucian, she slaps him on the back & says "Good job, city boy."




Lucian quirks an eyebrow and shrugs.  "I try to do what I can, even if it's not as...direct as your own contribution." 



> Axel then holds up the whip. "Anybody want this?"




Lucian shakes his head, smiling.  "Sorry, that's not my preference." Looking down and seeing that he is still holding the shackles, he quickly--though nonchalantly--sets them down and pushes them to the side with his foot.


----------



## arwel (Jan 16, 2003)

Tanarel runs his finger along his wound wincing as he touches it.

"Thank you Axel. I hope this indicates a new spirit of co-operation between us. If truth be told I had intended on leaving you in this cell in retribution for extorting money from us and attempting to steal our bread. I will not hesitate to finish your beating if you attempt to do similar in future." Tanarel considers the whip for a moment. "I will fight better with the dagger, whips are not to my taste."

"Morn, do you hear anything? Can all your order fight so well with their fists? I am impressed. Lucian, perhaps you can extract some information from that base creature, you seem to have a certain way with words." Tanarel points to the growling goblin.

Addressing the group he continues "We should eat now, keep our strength up. We may not get the opportunity once we leave this cell"

He bends over and starts removing the armour from the hobgoblin. "Raven if you would permit me I would ask that you let me wear this armour. I am not as swift as most men and am unaccustomed to fighting without such protection."


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 16, 2003)

Morn shakes his head at Tanarel I can hear nothing. If there were anyone on the otherside, I would think that they would have come in response to the fighting. And as to my fighting ablities all in my order are taught the skills of defending oneself. It is a good exercise in training the mind, though I am just a student. Morn pulls out his bread and begins to eat it. Who knows when we will have a chance to eat and we will need our strength to escape this place.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 16, 2003)

Geramon

Geramon takes some bread and addresses the group:"So what is our next step? Do we just simply walk out the door hoping to find the way out? Or are we going to pay the ones responsible a little visit? I myself have no fighting skills what so ever. Physical combat has never interested me, so if we are to march out of here, I'm walking at the back. I will try to help as much as possible, but I'm afraid it won't be much."

After he has taken another bite he continues: "I would like to ask for one favor. They took my possessions when they brought me here. There are two items I insist on getting back: my book of knowledge and my pet weasel. My question to you all is: will you help me retrieve my possessions?" Geramon tries to put on the most miserable face known to man.

He then looks at Axel from a distant and when they make eye contact he'll whispers: "I'm keeping an eye on you


----------



## dddawson (Jan 16, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

"I'm for the back as well, I think.  While I do know how to use a dagger, I think some of you might be better suited than I to use them...at least in battle.  Could I borrow one for a moment?" 

He glances at Raven and Tanarel, then kneels down beside the shackled, but conscious, goblin, playing with the borrowed dagger.  "Now, you've done pretty well by yourself so far, haven't you?  You're alive and uninjured, which is more than your companions can say.  You've nothing to lose by continuing to cooperate, and a great deal to gain."   He ostentatiously looked at Raven and Tanarel, then stage-whispered,  "My friends over there aren't very fond of the goblin races, I'm afraid.  They need some justification for leaving you alive...something like you telling us all about the layout here, where the other guards are, that sort of thing.  Your bosses don't need to know you told us anything...lie, on the other hand, and our retreat will bring us right back to you."

(OOC: Intimidation 19+2+4=25, coupled with a Sense Motive of 9+4=13.)


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 16, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

After controlling the shaking of his limbs, Sydney manages to pull himself up out of the corner and look around.  He realizes the fight is over, and much quicker than he would've thought.

After seeing the rest of the party reacting as if nothing important happened, and seeing the Tanarel's wound, Sydney starts to feel a little ashamed of himself.  He approaches Tanarel, a look of apprehension on his face.

"Tanarel, I'm sorry.  I don't know what happened.  I've never been in a fight before and I just didn't know what to do, I mean I've never even seen a goblin or hobgoblin before.  They're soo big.  And look, you got hurt and I didn't act and maybe I coulda done something to help, I don't know.  I just feel really bad about it.  I hope you aren't mad at me, but I'd understand if you are.  I'll leave if you want me to, but I really think I could help if you could just give me another chance.  If you want, you can even have this potion Axel threw at me."

Sydney shuffles his feet and stares at the floor.  Then he looks back up at Tanrel, a faint expression of hope lighting his face.

"I know, I could go out and explore a little, find out what's out there.  I'm real good at stuff like that.  I know I could do it, and I won't get caught, I promise.  I can hide from anything."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Lucian Fellheath*



			
				dddawson said:
			
		

> *(OOC: Intimidation 19+2+4=25, coupled with a Sense Motive of 9+4=13.) *




Lucien manages to intimidate the shackled goblin, but fails to sense any motive.

"I... I... will do what you say, Big One! Wait! OK, I will but please no hurt! I will help!" A pathetic, drooly look is expressed on the goblin's face as he looks up at Lucien. "I will!"


----------



## dddawson (Jan 16, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian smiled at the cowering goblin.

"All right, then.  Let's start with what's behind this door, and about how many guards are around this place."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Lucian Fellheath*



			
				dddawson said:
			
		

> *Lucian smiled at the cowering goblin.
> 
> "All right, then.  Let's start with what's behind this door, and about how many guards are around this place." *




"Th... there's nothing behind this door... just a small hallway for prisoner food. That's all. Please don't hurt me. That's all there is. No guard..." The goblin tugs the chain keeping him bound and frowns. "There be only about ten guards. You can take them! Yes you can, so you might as well let me free now. Don't hurt me please! The goblin coughs.

Axel comes up to the goblin with the whip. "I don't trust this little rat. I say we just kill it." 

Axel walks next to the door to listen for anything. "It sure is quiet. You sure you guys don't wan't me leading you? I've got better senses than you guys. I smell a trap." Axel eyes the goblin.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 16, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Let me go first.  I can do this.  I _know_ I'm better than him." Sydney gestures toward Axel. "I'd appreciate it if I could borrow one of the daggers though, please?"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Sydney Halehearth
> 
> "Let me go first.  I can do this.  I know I'm better than him." Sydney gestures toward Axel. "I'd appreciate it if I could borrow one of the daggers though, please?" *




"I just have this whip. Ask Tanarel for a dagger, not me." 

Axel turns away scratching his head. "Better than him?... Bah!"

Axel turns back to the goblin and Lucien. "Hmmm... then I'll stay in the back with this goblin instead and make sure the little rat doesn't get away." He cracks his whip in the air.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 16, 2003)

> *
> Axel turns back to the goblin and Lucian. "Hmmm... then I'll stay in the back with this goblin instead and make sure the little rat doesn't get away." He cracks his whip in the air. *




Lucian smiles blandly.  "That's hardly necessary.  He's nicely shackled and you *do* have a weapon, at least, so surely it would be better for you to go before those of us who don't.  Our friend here can be left to Geramon and I." 

He smiles at the goblin, a hint of menace in the expression.  "Let's see, now...what lies beyond this hallway you've mentioned?"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

> *He smiles at the goblin, a hint of menace in the expression.  "Let's see, now...what lies beyond this hallway you've mentioned?" *




"Bread, meat and water! Bread, meat and water! You hungry, right? You look it. That's all there is out there. Maybe some guards. But... bread, meat and water for you!"

The goblin looks towards the hobgoblin on the ground, who has just now finally stopped breathing. Then the goblin looks at the other goblin that is unconcious. "What about him? What will you do with him?"


----------



## arwel (Jan 16, 2003)

Tanarel seems to pointedly ignore the thuggish Axel.

"It's nothing to be ashamed of Sydney. Some of us are obviously accustomed to battle, others less so. In truth I am thankful that we have a broad range of skills to draw upon, we are in the middle of our enemies territory and we do not know what challenges we will meet before we make our escape. If we stick together and work for our common benefit then we have a chance of making it out of here alive. Perhaps you should take the studded leather that this goblin wears."  He gives the unconscious goblin a kick in the ribs. "Perhaps its protection will lend you some courage." 

He scratches his stubble thoughtfully for a moment.

"I would feel better if Raven and I kept the daggers for the time being. If you get into trouble I swear I shall spring to your aid as if you were of my own blood. Yell, and I will be at your side. Do you feel comfortable going for a quick scout around this corridor without one? If all is clear then we shall proceed together. Does this sound acceptable to everyone?"

Struggling into the hobgoblins armour he mutters to himself. "A bit tight around the chest, but it will suffice."

"I have plenty of experience in slaying goblins after some time in the army, I will be able to make swift work of any that I find with this dagger." He makes a couple of slashing motions in the air as if to test the weight of the blade. "It's not a sword, but it will serve its purpose. I'd swap it for my pipe and baccy though."

"Geramon, I'm sure we can keep a look out for your pet and tome of knowledge. I assume it's your spellbook and would be of some use in helping us escape. Besides I owe you a gold piece." Tanarel smiles at Geramon before continuing.  "How many times can you cast that cascade of colours that befuddled the senses of the goblins?" 

Tanarel finishes lacing up the armour and walks over to the wretched goblin. "Tell me, where are we? Are we near the town of Wheloon? As to what I'd do with your friend, I would slit his throat, but perhaps locking him in that cage and throwing away the keys would be more just. Do goblins deserve justice though?"

As Tanarel brushes the hair from his eyes a look of determination crosses his face. "By Hoar, Zanzer Tem will pay for this crime."


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 17, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Thanks for understanding, Tanarel.  I don't think I'll take the armor.  I've never worn it before and I'm afraid it might slow me down or something.  I'll go now and have a quick look around.  Please keep the door ajar in case I need to make a hasty retreat."

Sydney will approach the door and motion for silence.









*OOC:*



Listen check: 15(roll) + 4(skill bonus) = 19







If the other room is silent, Sydney will quietly open the door and sneak through and check out the other room, searching and listening for anything that might be useful.









*OOC:*



Move Silently check: 19(roll) + 7(skill bonus) = 26
Search check: 10(roll) + 3(skill bonus) = 13
Spot check: 8(roll) + 2(skill bonus) = 12


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 17, 2003)

The goblin hesitates to answer Tanarel's questions.

Pressing his ear against the door, Sydney is able to hear a door faintly being opened and then closed. And then feet.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 17, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney turns from the door and stage-whispers to the party.

"Hey, there's someone coming!"

Sydney then retreats from the door, behind the people in the hallway, and hides under the table.









*OOC:*



Hide check: 16(roll) + 9(skill bonus) = 25


----------



## dddawson (Jan 17, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian makes sure the goblin is securely shackled and in a position where he can't get up quickly.  "My friends don't like sudden noises, so if I were you, I wouldn't make any, understand?"  he whispers.  He stands ready to shove whatever rag he can find into the goblin's mouth if it shows any sign of being about to shout.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 17, 2003)

*Raven*

I will approach the door & stand where & can strike at anyone entering, dagger held high.


----------



## arwel (Jan 17, 2003)

*Tanarel*

As silently as possible Tanarel moves up to the doorway beside Raven. He runs a finger along the blade of the dagger, checking its sharpness before raising it in front of him ready to stab at whatever comes through the door.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 17, 2003)

Axel moves in behind Tanarel and Raven with his whip and waits impatiently. 

As you all wait, there is silence.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 17, 2003)

Morn

Whispering Morn says Try and open the door a crack and see who is in the other room.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 17, 2003)

This is how I perceive where everybody is now. Raven is infront of the door, Tanarel next to him, Sydney is under the table, Axel is near Tanarel and Raven, Morn is standing around, Lucien is next to the goblins, and Geramon is standing around. Here's a map of the area so far.


----------



## arwel (Jan 17, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Whispering Tanarel says, "Raven, can you take a peek through the door as Morn suggests? Alternativley I could attract the attention of anything that lies beyond, I am fluent in the goblin tongue. My father insisted I learnt it when I was younger."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 17, 2003)

*Reinert*

Raven will peek through the door.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 17, 2003)

Geramon

Geramon feels the adrenaline rushing through his veines. But slowly after realizing that the battle is over, reality gets a hold on Geramon. As he sees the hobgoblin draw his last breath, his face slowly turns ass grey. "He...he...he isssss dead... WE we we killed him. O no... I neverrrr harmed anyone... he he iss dead..."
All the sounds become a distant blur to Geramon as he slowly backs away from the dead body. He hears Tanarel say something about a spellbook and he looks up at him, but then immediately focuses his attention once again to the hobgoblin. "This wasn't supposed to happen. Something went wrong. I cast the spell. Then he died. I... I... killed him... no no .. they killed him..."

When Geramon reaches the back wall of the sell, he slowly sits down and while shivering he begins to mumble "It was an accident. Now he's dead... it was an accident. It was an accident"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 17, 2003)

As Raven peaks through the small opening of the door, she can see a small, almost empty, room about 10 feet long and 5 feet wide. On the right side of the room from the door is a set of shelves hanging off the wall. Rearanging these shelves is a squat goblin. The goblin seems to be replacing rotten meat on the shelf with newer rotten meat.

Axel whispers very quietly, "What do you see?"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 17, 2003)

*Raven*

"Let's get him!" Raven says in a low but firm voice, as she jumps towards the goblin, leaving room for someone to join her.  

OCC:  I have no dice w/me today.  Chauzu, please roll  for me.

initiative (if necessary) +6
to hit/dmg:  +3 (1-3)+2

OCC:  edited:  actually that's 1d4 dmg - I'd forgotten I have a dagger.  Is this what happens when you log in once/day?


----------



## arwel (Jan 18, 2003)

Tanarel puts his head to the bars and whispers to Geramon. "Pull yourself together man. Death is ugly, but killing will be unavoidable today if we are to get out of here. Throw up if you need to, there is no shame in such an act, but you must get up on your feet and snap out of it." 

Tanarel's face softens as he sees the young man's obvious pain and shock. 

"I'm sorry, my recent past has numbed my senses to such events and I have forgotten the time when I too witnessed my first death. It shook me, and I had trained for years in anticipation of having to kill someone. It must be harder for someone who had not expected to be party to such acts. Console yourself with this if you can, they are brutal, wicked creatures who would have delighted in your torture and eventual death in these mines. It's death is appropriate vengeance in repayment for the misery it has helped heep upon the unfortunates brought to Tem's mine. If he were left alive he would be free to repeat such crimes. Come, let us go and get your weasel."

Seeing Raven leap forward through the open door he rushes after her eager to draw the blood of whatever lies waiting in the room.









*OOC:*


 Initiative: 6-1 = 5. Attack roll(if I'm able): 4+4 = 8


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 18, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

As the party begins moving into the other room, Sydney will sneak up to the doorway, staying along the wall.

[edit]








*OOC:*


Initiative: 10(roll) + 3(dex bonus) = 13






[/edit]


----------



## dddawson (Jan 18, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

For the moment, Lucian simply waits and stands guard over the goblin.

(Initiative: 16.)


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 18, 2003)

Geramon

Hearing the reassuring words from Tanarel, Geramon stops shivering and thinks out loud: "Tanarel is right... They would have made us into slaves. They captured us without reason." He pulls in a deep breath "I must be strong if I am to get out of this hell hole alive!"

After one last sigh Geramons face straightens and he stands up, dusts of his robes, and walks to the bars to see if he can see what is happening in the other room.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

As Raven slams open the door to the next room and rushes the goblin, a frightened shriek sounds from him. The goblin drops the bucket of rotten meat and trembles.

As a fight seems to be soon starting, Lucien stays guard over the two goblin captives.

Geramon watches a fight break out between Raven and the unsuspected goblin.

Sydney sneaks towards the next room along the wall.

Morn looks on at the beginning fight waiting for room to be made. [I expect this is what you will do since there is no room for you.]

Axel brushes himself against the bars towards the next room to see if he can get a hit through the bars, but cannot.

Raven takes a swing at the goblin, but she misses.

Tanarel waits behind Raven.

Goblin is too shocked to attack yet. [He is suprised while everybody else is not.]

End Of First Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Second Round

Initiative:
Lucien
Geramon
Sydney
Morn
Axel
Raven
Tanarel
Goblin

Technicly, we only need Raven and the Goblin to really act, since everybody is waiting around, unless something different happens between the two.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 19, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will strike again w/her dagger upon her turn.  Please roll for her.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 19, 2003)

As everybody else waits for the fight between Raven and the goblin to end, the barbarian takes another slice at the creature. The blade lands across the goblin's chest, but the attack is not serious enough to kill the goblin.

The goblin grunts and draws its dagger. The goblinoid manages to swing it across Raven's chest also [causing 4 points of damage for her].

End Of Second Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Third Round

...


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 19, 2003)

*Raven*

I keep fighting.  I try to move around to cut off the goblin's escape & to allow another PC to enter the hallway.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 19, 2003)

Raven makes a powerful slice against the goblin's throat, ending the short battle. The small creature falls to the floor grasping its neck and chokes on its blood, evedent by the gurgling of its throat.

End Of Combat


----------



## dddawson (Jan 19, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

"It would seem we're doing well for ourselves so far...though I must wonder at what will happen when those in charge notice that they're losing goblins somewhere."   

Lucian looks down at his captive again.  "Now, my friend, perhaps you could tell us what lies beyond this next room?  As for your fallen comrade...I don't believe we have any healers among us; if he lives, then I don't think we need to kill him, but I don't believe we're in a position to do much else for him.  "   He smiles blandly.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 20, 2003)

*Raven*

"I say we kill the fallen goblins."  She heads back to the fallen goblin in the cell, & scowls at the living one as she passes.

"Sydney, as soon as I dispatch this scum, you may take my dagger & scout ahead.  I am not surprized at your bravery, for I have heard such tales of your race. 

"Geramon, I will support the recapture of your books & stoat.  I have a bone to pick w/Zanzer Tem, & the best way to pick it is as a group.  As long as you are committed to continue your struggle against this man & his inhuman servents, then I will pledge to stay with you to recover your valuables.  But I need weapons & armor first.  I cannot effectively fight this bastard without my weapons.  I say we try to escape from here & re-equip.  Then again, I have no funds.  Perhaps we must discover gold or equipment in this building before we leave, unless some other of you has the funds to equip us once outside."  (she looks questioningly at Lucien & Tanerel)

Then she proceeds back to the unconcious goblin & slices his throat unless someone objects fast.


----------



## arwel (Jan 20, 2003)

*Tanarel*

"Unfortunately since my departure from the army I have assumed the life of a wanderer and do not have access to my family's money any longer. I too require something a bit more dangerous than this fruit knife that the goblins were using as a weapon. Thankfully I know a merchant in Wheloon that owes us something a bit more substantial than just an explanation."

Stooping down over the goblin that Raven killed Tanarel pats it down searching for any valuables it was carrying.









*OOC:*


 Search: 8+2 = 10


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 20, 2003)

*Raven*

OCC:  Actually, since the goblin Raven just killed had a dagger, she would have given this new weapon to Sydney.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 20, 2003)

*Geramon*

When Geramon sees Raven cut the throat of the goblin in the other room, his face once again turns ash grey and he throws up in the corner of the cell. After a few moments he manages to say: "I...I'll be fine. It's just... I'm not used to seeing people getting killed. I spend most of my life indoors, learning the arcane arts. I knew warriors killed goblins like these by the thousands, but I never imagened it to be this... bloody."

He stands straight and while trying to regain some of his dignity he addresses Raven: "I'm very grateful for any help on finding back my spellbook and my pet. They are both very valuable to me."

Then when he sees Raven is indeed going to kill the unconcious goblin he faints.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 20, 2003)

Morn

Sydney, why don't you check and see if you can hear anything beyond the next door?


----------



## dddawson (Jan 20, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian looks mildly annoyed at Raven's killing of the felled goblins, but doesn't intervene.

"You see how difficult it is to restrain my companions?  As I said before, your best chance here is to continue being helpful.  You've done fine so far, keep at it, my unfortunate friend." 

A moment later, after Tanarel answers Raven's question, he speaks again.  "As for me, I am far from home  and my family's estate.  It will be some time before I can get more funds from them, I fear."


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 20, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Thank you for the blade, Miss Raven.  I think I will feel a little braver with it in my possession.  As for money or possessions on the outside, I'm afraid I won't be much help.  I'm the only son of simple merchants and I don't have much in the way of worldly items or wealth, yet."

Sydney will take the dagger and slip it through his belt.  He then approaches the far door and motions for quiet.

"Please be quiet and I will attempt to hear if anything is on the other side of this door."









*OOC:*


Listen check: 12(roll) + 4(skill bonus) = 16







"I hope it's clear.  My luck, I'd probably just stab myself if there's another fight..."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 20, 2003)

Tanarel searches the goblin, but finds nothing: just its dirty clothes and belt.

When Sydney listens for anything in the next coming room, he hears nothing.

Axel comes up behind Sydney and takes some bread out of the baskits on the shelves. "Free food," he says biting a piece.


----------



## arwel (Jan 20, 2003)

After Sydney removes his ear from the door Tanarel asks"Can you here anything?"

Tanarel looks at the shelf for anything edible. "I should follow my own advice and have something to eat." 









*OOC:*


 If there's anything edible Tanarel will have a bite to eat.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 20, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"I can't hear anything on the other side.  If it's okay with the rest of you, I will open the door and check out what's beyond."

Sydney will look around the room and, if nobody tries to stop him, he will open the door and take a look into the next area.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 21, 2003)

*Raven*

"Please hold, my small friend.  I think we should sort out some more business before we proceed.  We have two in our midst whom we have not yet sufficiently interregated.

"Goblin, do you know the layout of this complex?  Is there a place we could find weapons & armor?  Do you know where our green-robed friend's books & animals might be?  What has happened to our possesions?"

"Also, we need to get to the truth on Axel.  Axel, you must tell us the truth about how you came to this dungeon, & what you know about the opposition here."


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 21, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney removes his hand fro m the door handle.  He reaches up, grabs some bread, and sits down next to the door.

"Well, if I'm not going anywhere, might as well have a bite to eat.  Now where would they keep the butter...."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 21, 2003)

> *If there's anything edible Tanarel will have a bite to eat.*




What to eat: stale bread, rotten meat, moldy bread, or scraps of apples. You choose. 



> * "Goblin, do you know the layout of this complex? Is there a place we could find weapons & armor? Do you know where our green-robed friend's books & animals might be? What has happened to our possesions?"*




The goblin licks around his hands in hopes of slipping through the shackles. When he realizes that he cannot, he looks back at Raven annoyed. "There is armor around. There is clothes around. There are books, animals, and complexity around. Now, is it my turn to get my necked sliced, hag?" He spits at Raven, but the saliva fails to connect to her.



> * "Also, we need to get to the truth on Axel. Axel, you must tell us the truth about how you came to this dungeon, & what you know about the opposition here."*




As a reaction to this question, Axel squeezes the remaining bread in his hand and chucks it behind him (accidently hitting Tanarel). He sighs and leans against the wall, stairing out to space. "I lost a card game," he says taking a deep breadth. "I lost a betting game to a crooked merchant. I had a winning hand, and the crook had drawn from a crooked deck." The big man then slams his fists into the stone wall. "I bet... I bet everything I had. I was supposed to win!" he screams angrily. Axel then slumps down to a sitting position on the ground. "...and that crook considered my wife and children a part of everything... that I had. That bastard! That crook!" 

Axel rubs his now bloody knuckles and rubs it against his prison clothes. "I broke into his home. I shoved every one of his cards down his throat until he told me where they were, then I killed him. And this is where he sold them. To this 'Zanzer Tem'. I came here to get them, but he had his guards jump me. Zanzer Tem will pay for his doings..."

Axel turns to Raven. A tear can be seen in the man's eye, looking out of place for such a strong-looking guy. Axel then wipes his eyes with his big, dirty hands and goes back to his usual self. "Lady, slice that goblin's throat and lets get on our way. I will be the king of our expedition, and I, the king, have elected our little halfling friend to scout out ahead now."

He scratches his gut then turns towards the wall. "Nobody look!" As he relieves himself Axel says, "I only know the next room, because that is where I became conscious again after I was clubbed on the head by Zanzer's goonies. There is nothing but boxes, crates, cages, and clothes in there."


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 21, 2003)

Morn

I say we hurry and move for the longer we wait the better chance of the alarm being sounded. Suprise is our ally for the moment so we should take advantage of it while we can.


----------



## arwel (Jan 21, 2003)

*Tanarel*

"I agree Morn." The tall Cormyrian brushes the hair from his eyes in order to fix Axel in a stare. "May I remind you of my words a few short moments ago, cease this talk of leadership. We will have our retribution on Zanzer Tem soon enough. I would be intrested in meeting your wife, it is not merely Tem that requires the aid of Hoar's faithful. Now lets go."


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 22, 2003)

*Raven*

"Morn is right.  We must proceed.  If that Goblin provides no further help, I will kill him.  Axel, I am sorry about your family.  We are united by our common enemy.  

"Morn, will you take the point after Sydney?  You are our strongest fighter, especially in light of my injury.  For now, I will stay in the rear with Lucien & the goblin.

"Sydney, please proceed."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 22, 2003)

[OK, I need a marching order from you folks.]

Axel stretches out his arms and does a quick squat. "I should stay near the front also then, since I'm the biggest guy here." Axel laughs as he flexes his biceps.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 22, 2003)

*Geramon*

As Geramon wakes up he hears the talk of leaving and as he stands up he says "I'll walk at the back..."


----------



## arwel (Jan 22, 2003)

*Tanarel*

"My wound is tolerable, I shall follow Sydney and Morn."


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 22, 2003)

Morn

If you wish me to go first, I will.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 22, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian makes sure that the goblin is quite well shackled, wrists and feet both.  Then he fashions a makeshift gag from another goblin's rags and puts it in place.

"I'll be in front of Geramon, here."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 22, 2003)

Then here is the marching order:
Sydney
Morn
Tanarel
Axel
Raven
Lucien
Geramon


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 23, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney stands and turns back to the door.

"Okay, if we're all set, I'll go ahead and see what's out there."

Sydney will slowly open the door and peer into the next area.

"If there's anyone in there, I hope they aim high..."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 23, 2003)

As Sydney takes a look into the dim room, he notices boxes, cages, and crates throughout the room. The halfling also notices a pile of armor [made of leather and chain mail] in the bottem left corner of the room. The room appears to be 15 feet across from the door, and 20 feet wide. A light drip can be heard from somewhere in the room. There is nobody to be seen in the room...


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 23, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney will motion the rest of the party to stay put for now and cautiously enter the room.  He will inspect the pile of crates to see if any bad guys are hiding there, or if any crates or boxes are open enough to allow him to rummage through them.  Unless he encounters somebody, he will proceed to the other door and check to see if it is locked.









*OOC:*



Search check: 11(roll) + 3(skill bonus) = 14
Move Silently check: 15(roll) + 7(skill bonus) = 22


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 23, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most boxes are locked, but a few are opened. One contains nothing but hay, another holds slave equipment such as manacles, chains, and hand-cuffs, and the third box is full of wool blankets of medium-size. All crates are locked except one, which is full of foul-smelling cheese.
Nothing is in the cages.

As you search through the room silently, you find no hidden enemy, but you do find a small barrel behind a crate, but it is locked.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"I wish I knew where our stuff was, I could really use my tools right 'bout now..."

Sydney will attempt to pick the lock on the barrel with the dagger.









*OOC:*



Open Lock check: 9(roll) + 5(skill bonus) = 14


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 24, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sydney fails to open the lock on the barrel.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Fizzlestix.  Maybe one of the others will be able to break it open.  I just hope they don't damage whatever's inside, especially if they let that big oaf Axel try..."

Sydney will go to the door and check to see if it is locked, the dagger still in his hand.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 24, 2003)

As Sydney moves up towards the door, it opens. There is a human man walking through the doorway.

"...and so I was..." the man says as he notices the halfling. "It's an escape! Look out, Javal!" 

Behind the guard is another human guard looking similar to the first: a dirty, shaven face, slim head, and short-cut blond hair. The men are dressed in leather armor, a metal cap upon their heads, and apparently no weapons. They must have not been expecting trouble.

[Everybody make initiative.]


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

*OOC:*



Is there any chance Sydney could've heard the humans approaching before they opened the door?
Listen check: 7(roll) + 4(skill bonus) = 11
If not, then...
Initiative: 17(roll) + 3(dex bonus) = 20


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 24, 2003)

> *
> Is there any chance Sydney could've heard the humans approaching before they opened the door?*




Nope, not unless you tried listening up close to the door with a good roll. It's a thick door.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Nope, not unless you tried listening up close to the door with a good roll. It's a thick door.  *



Not a problem, at least not yet.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 24, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian strains to hear what's going on, decides there's too many people between him and the front line and just waits...until he gets more information, there's no point in doing anything else.

 (Initiative: 9)


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 24, 2003)

*Raven*

Initiative:  4 + 2 + 4 = 10.

Raven will move in to attack, when/if possible.


----------



## arwel (Jan 24, 2003)

"There goes the element of suprise." Tanarel rushes to the aid of his diminutive companion and strikes at the closest guard with his dagger.









*OOC:*


 Initiative 17-1 = 16. I'll take an AoO if I have to to get at the guard. I won't get a chance to post tonight so here's my attack if I can make it. Attack roll 1(woohoo!)+3= 4.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 24, 2003)

*Geramon*

To Lucian in front of him: "What's going on out there?  I hope no trouble for I'm out of resources and not feeling all that well..."

Meanwhile Geramon tries to focus on Ron as to his location.

(initiative = 19 (woohoo))


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 24, 2003)

Morn

Initiuative  3 + 2 + 5

Morn will take a 5 foot step into the room and then tumble past Sydney to the square just below Sydney. 

Tumble   19 + 6 + 25


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 24, 2003)

Sydney runs to the corner of the room and throws his dagger at the guard. The dagger lands square into the guard's upper leg.

"The little guy is in trouble!" Axel calls out as he runs past the crew. "I knew I should have led..." Axel moves in front of Sydney. "You look like one of them that slugged me!" he yells out at the guard as he attempts to trip him with his whip, but he fails at tripping him. "Hey... this is my first time using on of these..." 

Geramon stays in the cell and tries contacting Ron again to find his where-abouts. As he does, he learns only a bit more from before. First off, Ron doesn't seem to be hurt any worse, but not any better. He can see a big shadowy creature humming to himself in the dizziness of Ron's head. A chop, chop, chop can be heard from where the shadowy creature is. Then a loud, but low, voice is heard, "Meat, meat, wonderful meat and a chop, chop. What shall I do with this little rodent-thing I have in this cage? Rodent stew sounds good. Must find the pots and ingredients. Yes..."

Tanarel rushes past Morn and through the doorway to attack the guard. He thrust his dagger at the man, but the guard manages to move his body out of the way, a miss for Tanarel.

The second guard moves past his ally and comes towards Axel. He takes a swing at him with his heavy hands, knocking Axel square on the chin. "And I remember how you hit me in the chin!" the guard says. [Axel takes 5 points of subdual damage]

The goblin held captive beside Lucian takes an action while the opportunity sounds good. He slams his body against Luciens [Bull Rushing, pushing Lucien back 5 feet]. He then tries to get out of the cell as best as he can to get away.

The first guard that entered the room takes a swing back at Tanarel, hitting him on the cut shoulder [causing 4 points of subdual damage to Tanarel]. The guard grunts at the dagger in his leg, but leaves it there.

Raven moves through the hallway, and beside the guard to make an attack. The woman warrior swings her dagger at the guard. The guard takes this hit, injuring him good, but he still has the strength to continue the fight.

Lucian is surprised at the attack by the goblin and thinks of what he should do... [Lucien is refocusing].

Morn runs through the doorway, tumbles past Raven, and readies himself for fighting.

The heavy door to the next room closes by itself hard.

End Of First Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Second Round

Initiative:
Lucien
Sydney
Axel
Geramon
Tanarel
Guard 2
Goblin
Guard 1
Raven
Morn


----------



## arwel (Jan 24, 2003)

"Hoar grant me vengeance!" Tanarel slashes at the closest guard with his dagger.









*OOC:*


 Attack roll 19+3=22. Threat 14+3=17. Did we get AoO against the guards since they're using fists?


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 24, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon panics and starts to mutter: "They... they are  going to EAT Ron... AAAAH  As he sees the goblin trying to escape he shouts "Hé where do you think you are going" and rushes after him and tries to grab him.









*OOC:*


 Grapple attempt 2(roll) -1(str) = 1 (doh!)


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 24, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"I wonder what's back here..."

Now that Sydney is weaponless, he will work his way among the crates & boxes, seeing if he can get any open.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 24, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian attempts to grab onto the goblin and pull him back, figuring that it will at least be hampered by the shackles on hand and foot.  

(Grab with touch attack of 11; hold with grapple check of...4.)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 25, 2003)

Morn will punch the #2 guard. 

Attack roll 7 + 2 = 9


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 26, 2003)

OOC: sorry posted that under my alt name by mistake.....yes yellow sign is monster zero


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 26, 2003)

Lucien manages to grab onto the goblin, but fails to grapple with it. The goblins wiggles its body around quickly.

Sydney manages to open a crate, but it happens to be full of nothing but old straw.

Axel swings his whip at the second guard  in an attempt to trip him. The whip wraps around the guard's leg, and he falls to the ground with a "Oof." 

Geramon also attempts to grapple the shackled goblin, but the creature proves to be too feisty.

Tanarel attacks the guard in front of him again. His dagger pierces into the guard's chest, dropping the guard to the ground to bleed to death.

The second guard gets up from the ground and swings his fists at Axel. "Try that again." The guard's punch hits Axel's nose, making it bleed. [Axel now has 9 points of subdual damage.]

The goblin turns around, punches Lucien with his bound hands, and runs through the hallway towards the room where everybody else is at. [Lucien takes 1 point of subdual damage.]

Raven thrusts her weapon at the guard, but she misses. [I take it you will be doing this.]

Morn swings his leg at the remaining guard, but the guard evades his foot.

End Of Second Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Third Round

...


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 26, 2003)

And map...


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 26, 2003)

Geramon runs after the goblin and tries to grab him once again "You won't escape that easily!"









*OOC:*


 Touch Attack 18(roll) -1(str) = 17. Hold 15(roll) -1(str)=14


----------



## dddawson (Jan 26, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Noting how well he did previously, and seeing Geramon trying to grab the goblin, Lucian tries to help without getting _too_ involved.

(OOC: Aid Another action.)


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 26, 2003)

Morn will attack the guard in front of him again.  Attack roll 4 + 3 =7 (yuck bad rolls). If the guard is down before he acts he will go to the door and try and open it.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 26, 2003)

*RAven*

Raven will continue to attack the guard unless he falls first, then she would attack the goblin.

"Damn goblins aren't to be trusted!  Kill it!"


----------



## arwel (Jan 26, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Tanarel raises his dagger and leaps towards the second guard. "Cur! How can you ally with the enemies of Cormyr?"









*OOC:*


Attack roll 1+3 = 4. Can't believe I rolled a 1 again


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 26, 2003)

Lucien tries to aid Geramon at re-capturing the goblin by attempting to distract the goblin. Lucien fails at distracting the goblin by throwing the cell hay at it. The goblin ignores the hay while he breaks for the door.

Sydney checks another box as the others fight. He opens the box and finds a pile of meat. Out jumps three brown dire rats from inside the box with a screech.

Axel wraps the end of his whip around the guard's leg and gives a forcefull tug. The guard almost falls, but is able to hold his footing.

Geramon runs up to the goblinoid and wraps his arms around it. They begin to grapple. "Get off me!" the goblin screams while he tries to get away.

Tanarel leaps at the guard with his dagger and tries to strike him in the chest, but misses.

The guard looks for a way to escape but finds none.  He attacks Tanarel who is blocking the door. Tanarel sees an attack of opportunity as the guard comes towards him, but his dagger misses by an inch from his face. The guard slams his fist across Tanarel's chin [causing 4 points of subdual damage. Tanarel now has subdual damage equalling his current hit points, which means he is staggered.]

The grappled groblin escapes from Geramon's hold and dashes out the door as quickly as his bound feet can get him. The goblin finds the rest of the prisoners fighting it out in the room. He hesitates as he finds a way to get out or hide.

As the goblin moves against the boxes, he provokes an attack of opportunity from Raven. Raven swings her dagger across the goblin's arm, cutting it good.

Raven then thrusts her dagger at the guard, but misses.

Morn attempts to kick the guard again, but again misses. "Your feet are not very agile," the guard says as he evades his attack.

End Of Third Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Fourth Round

The first rat bites Sydney on his shin hard. [Sydney takes 4 points of damage.]

Raven takes an attack of opportunity against the second rat that is coming for her. She misses.

The second rat bites Raven, but not with enough power to hurt her badly. [Raven takes 1 point of damage.]

The third rat bites the goblin in the butt. The goblin yelps loud as the rat presses its teeth in the flesh.

New Initiative:
Dire Rats
Lucien
Sydney
Axel
Geramon
Tanarel
Guard 2
Goblin
Raven
Morn


----------



## dddawson (Jan 26, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian advances up to where Geramon is;recognizing that there's not that much he can do at the moment, he waits for the situation to change.


----------



## arwel (Jan 26, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Tanarel looks at the guard with utter contempt and spits blood in his face, thrusting the dagger at his belly as he does so.









*OOC:*


 Attack roll 11+3 = 14. Damage 3+2 = 5.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 27, 2003)

Morn

Well let me try a fist then. Morn will punch the guard   Attack Roll  17 + 2 = 19   Damage   6+2=8


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 27, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will continue to fight, striking at the guard, the goblin, & the rat, in that order, if any go down.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 27, 2003)

"Why you little...!" Geramon jumps the goblin and tries to pin him to the ground.









*OOC:*


 Touch Attack 15(roll) -1(str) = 14. Hold 12(roll) -1(str)=11


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 27, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Why you..."

Sydney will take a kick at the dire rat that bit him.









*OOC:*


Attack: 5(roll) + 1(MAB) = 6







He will then retreat to the pile of armor, putting Axel between the rat and himself.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 27, 2003)

Lucien moves up behind Geramon and waits for the situation to change.

Sydney tries to kick the dire rat next to him, but he misses. The halfling then runs over the armor, with Axel between him and the oversized creature.

"I hate rats..." Axel says as he swings his whip at the creature. He misses the rat, and it only makes the creature angrier.

Geramon jumps at the bound goblin and pins it to the ground, knocking the two adjacent crates away.

Tanarel thrusts his dagger into the guard's stomache. The guard drops to the ground and begins to die.

The goblin tries to break loose from the hold, but fails. "Let me go!" the creature screams as he tries to wiggle out.

Raven takes her dagger and stabs the pinned goblin in the leg. The goblin screams in pain.

Morn punches the first dire rat square in the face. The rat takes the hit hard and is disabled.

End Of Fourth Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Fifth Round

The first rat moves slowly to the corner in hopes of escape.

The second rat tries to bite Raven. She sees an opportunity to attack and swings her dagger at the rat. She almost cuts the dire rat, but she misses yet again. The rat also misses at biting Raven.

The third rat tries to bite Geramon and does so. [Geramon takes 1 point of damage.]


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 27, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney will crawl over to the fallen guard and retrieve his dagger from the guards leg.

"Ugh, you stink."

Sydney then proceeds to wipe the blade off on the guards other leg while scanning the room (through the legs of a bunch of tall people) for any approaching rats.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will continue to fight the rat, using her dodge feat against it.

"I'm fighting rodents & unarmed goblins with a dagger," she mutters, "hardly the proper work for a Vaasa warrior."


----------



## dddawson (Jan 28, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian walks over to where Geramon and the goblin are struggling.

"You know, it's a shame you couldn't learn your lesson and understand where your best course of action lay.  You were doing so well, too." 

He then tries to aim a kick at the goblin, but cannot find any opening.
(OOC: Roll of 3.)


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 28, 2003)

*Geramon*

Struggling with all the power he has, Geramon tries to keep the goblin to the ground while he manages to shout out "A little help would be nice ... and get that filthy rat away from me!"









*OOC:*


 pin grapple check 11(roll) -1(str) =10


----------



## arwel (Jan 28, 2003)

The battered Tanarel spits out more blood before removing the stopper from the bottle in his hand and drinking its contents.








*OOC:*


 Drinking the cure light wounds potion that Axel gave me.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 28, 2003)

Morn

Morn will attack rat #2.  Roll   4+2= 6 (darn those bad rolls again)


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 28, 2003)

Lucien attempts to kick the goblin as it and Geramon grapple, but she misses.

Sydney retrieves his dagger from the fallen guard and scans the room for approaching critters. They seem to be occupied right now.

Axel cracks his whip at the disabled rat and trips it. The creature is knocked unconcious and bleeds. Axel laughs at the dying rat and moves over its body.

Geramon continues to grapple with the goblin.

Tanarel pulls out his potion of cure light wounds and takes a slug. He feels positively recharged.  [Tanarel recovers 9 hit points]

The goblin continues to squeeze out of the grapple, but Geramon has too good of a hold on him.

Raven again tries to stab the big rodent, and again she misses as the rat seems to be too agile. [Unlucky rolls there.  ]

Morn also tries to attack the rat that Raven is, but he also misses.

End Of Fifth Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Sixth Round

The second rat prepares to attack Raven. Before it can, the barbarian tries to attack with her dagger, and finally succeeds. The dagger cuts the rat's chest, but it is still going.

The second rat strikes at Raven with its disgusting, infested teeth. The bite was not hard though [Raven takes 1 point of damage.]

The third rat bites Geramon in the leg as he grapples with the goblin. [Geramon takes 2 points of damage.]

...


----------



## dddawson (Jan 28, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

"I'd help you with that rat, but circumstances have not left me with opportunity to do much about it.  I'd help with our struggling friend here, but he's moving around a bit too much.  I don't suppose you could hold him still, could you?" 

(Lucian tries for another kick but rolls a 3 again.)


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 28, 2003)

"AAAAH my leg! Get it off me, get it off me!" Geramon tries to wrestle away from the rat while he tries to keep the goblin to the ground, although he doesn't succeed all that well.  "Hold still you stupid goblin. Don't you see that they will kill you if you don't cooperate?"









*OOC:*


 pin grapple 2(roll) -1(str) = 1 (woohoo)


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 28, 2003)

Morn

Morn will attack the #2 Dire rat and miss terribly. Roll 3+2=5
(man I have never had such a bad streak of rolls in a while lol)


----------



## arwel (Jan 28, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Envigorated by the potion he drank Tanarel moves round behind Morn and engages the rat in combat. "Stay still beast."









*OOC:*


 Move to engage the second dire rat staying out of it's threat area so I end up just noth of Axel. Attack roll 4+3 = 7.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Raven*

"I'm going to gut you Rodent"  Raven shouts as she continues to stab at the beast.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 30, 2003)

Lucien tries for another kick at the goblin, but misses again.

Sydney throws his dagger at the second rat, piercing its flesh then bouncing off to the stone floor under it.

Axel tries to slap his whip around the second rat's leg, but misses.

Geramon looses his grip on the goblin, possibly from the distraction of the dire rat.

Tanarel moves past Axel to engage in the second rat. He swings his dagger at the rat, but misses.

The goblin moves away from Geramon  towards the door to the next room. Raven and Morn see an attack of opportunity from the goblin. Raven thrusts her dagger at the goblin's back, but the goblin moves out of the way. "Must get out of here!" he cries. Morn lands his foot on the goblin's butt, although it was a good kick. "Gotta get out!" The goblin tries to open the door, but finds it jammed. "Noooo!" 

Raven stabs the rodent with her dagger. The dagger goes deeply into the rat's back, and the creature drops to the ground with a cry of great pain.

Morn moves up to the third dire rat and attempts to kick it, but he misses as the rat jumps out of the way. 

End Of Sixth Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Seventh Round

The last surviving rat tries to shove its fangs into Morn's leg, but misses as Morn swings out of the way. At the same time Morn sees an attack of opportunity and tries to punch the rat in its face, but misses terribly.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 30, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

"Very well, then, it seems I will be forced to strike you, to remind you of your current place." 

Lucian swings at the goblin's chin with his fist.

(Roll: 15.  Damage roll of 3.)


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 30, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Ooooooh, that rat bit hard...."

Sydney realizes the harshness of the ratbite and, seeing how the potion invigorated Tanarel, pulls the stopper on his bottle and downs the contents.  He then moves away from the frantic goblin, back toward the pile of armor, partially concealing himself in it.


----------



## Monster Zero (Jan 30, 2003)

Morn


With a swift kick, Morn attempts to squish the last dire rat!
Roll: 10 + 2 = 12   Damage: 6

"Someone try and get that door open." shouts Morn.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 30, 2003)

*Geramon*

"Someone get that goblin!"

Looking at his leg and all the blood spilling out of it, Geramon follows the example and drinks his potion "Ad Fundum"


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 30, 2003)

*raven*

Raven will attempt to kill the gobin.


----------



## arwel (Jan 31, 2003)

*Tanarel*

"You're not going anywhere filthy goblin." Tanarel rushes towards the fleeing goblin and attempts to stab it with his dagger.









*OOC:*


 No dice, so you'll have to roll Chauzu


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 31, 2003)

When Lucien swings his fist at the goblin's chin, the goblin bounces off the wall onto the ground knocked out.

Moving to the armor and drinking his potion, Sydney cures most of his wound. [Sydney recovers 3 hit points.]

Axel walks next to the armor and waits for the others to finish up.

Geramon also drinks from his potion and feels fully vitalized. [Geramon is back to full health.]

Tanarel also waits for the others to finish.

Raven attempts to kill the last dire rat, and does so. She jabs her dagger into the dire rat's neck and the creature flops to the ground bleeding.

End Of Combat
------------------------------

So far everybody has 150 XP. Carry on. 

Being next to the armor, Axel picks up a chain mail and puts it against his body. "Too small." He scrounges through all of the armor and finds a leather armor that barely fits his big gut. "There we go... not as good as chain, but it'll do." 

In the pile of armor there is 6 leather armor and 2 chain mail armor. Two of the leathers are of small size, fittable for a goblin, kobold, or halfling.

"I knew we shoulda killed that goblin when he wasn't a problem," complains Axel while putting on the armor.


----------



## dddawson (Jan 31, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*



			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> "I knew we shoulda killed that goblin when he wasn't a problem," complains Axel while putting on the armor. [/B]




Lucian rubs his knuckles.  "True, that is one approach to dealing with potential problems.  Sometimes, undoubtedly, it is the best solution.  I prefer to take the chance that potential problems can also be potential assets, however, as a living prisoner can be killed much more easily than a dead prisoner can be questioned." He pauses and looks at the others.  "Unless, that is, one of our number is more skilled at the necromantic arts than I am aware of."


----------



## arwel (Jan 31, 2003)

*Tanarel*

"We must move quickly now, too many of their men are missing. Can someone help me get this leather off and into the mail. Raven are you going to take the other suit of mail?"

Tanarel pauses for a moment and scratches his stubble. "Sydney did you find anything in those boxes? Someone should search the corpses of the guards while we change. And where is this light coming from?"


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

After fitting into his armor, Axel runs up to the first guard that entered the room and searches his corpse.  Axel finds one potion of cure minor wounds. "I think I'll take this," he says as he pops the quork on the top. Axel sips the potion, then takes a big gulp to finish it off. "Feel a little better," he says.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"All I've found so far is some hay & rotten meat.  Several of the containers are locked and I can't get them open.  Maybe if one of you big folk can bust the locks...."

Sydney will examine the leather armor then, with some misgivings, put it on.

"I sure hope I'm doing this right...."

Once Sydney has his armor on, he will go and retrieve his dagger.  He will then begin searching for the lightsource, which has been pricking his curiosity.









*OOC:*



Search check: 20(roll) + 3(skill bonus) = 23


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Sydney curiously searches through the room for the source of the light, but has no luck at it.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Hmmmph, I wonder where it's coming from...oh well, on to more important matters."

Sydney will go back to searching the crates & boxes, looking for weapons. Preferably daggers.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2003)

*Raven*

OOC:  Manzanita = Poto Knezer.  For reasons unrelated to this forum, I'm going to be largely using the user ID Manzanita from here on out.

Raven will try to fit into the suit of mail.

"That goblin is completely unhelpful, Lucien.  It will try to make a break for it the next battle or give us away with noise.  I'm going to kill it.

"Sydney, perhaps you should continue to scout ahead.  We need to keep moving here."


----------



## dddawson (Feb 1, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian drags the goblin to a corner, piles boxes on and around him so as to make it essentially impossible to move (while leaving access to his head and throat), and tries to rouse him from unconsciousness.

"Oh, I understand, Raven.  He's shown a distressing lack of ability to comprehend his position.  He would have to provide us with a remarkable amount of useful information to be worth taking the chance of leaving alive." 

(OOC: Lucian means what he says.  If the goblin doesn't start coming forth with impressive information, Lucian will make no effort to interfere with Raven or anyone else executing him.)


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Sydney returns to searching through the boxes and crates. He manages to open most of them. So far he finds more hay, more food, a couple empty, and one is full of torches. Sydney retries opening the small barrel but has no luck again.

So far as Lucien tries to wake the goblin, nothing happens.

Axel searches the body of the second guard and finds two more potions of minor healing. "I've found two more potions on this here body," he says holding them up. "Who needs?"


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 1, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon kicks a dead rat "Serves you right filthy rodent"

When he sees Sydney looking around the room he will inquire what he is doing "Say little one, what are you looking for? The light source eh... hmmm maybe I can be of assistance"









*OOC:*


 Spellcraft 7(roll) + 7(skill) = 14


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Geramon figures out that the light is of a magical source.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will attempt to force open the small barrel with her knife.

"You may have your way for now Lucien, but if that goblin causes trouble I will hold you responsible.  I think we should kill it now."

OOC:  does the armor fit?  Is it chain mail?


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 1, 2003)

"It seems that the light source is of a magical origin. But let's not linger here any longer. I have to agree with Tanarel: the guards will be missed sooner or later. If you warriors are done playing with your armors, maybe you can try opening the door."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

[OOC: Yes, the chain mail fits.]

With her barbaric strength, Raven breaks open the small barrel with her dagger. Inside the barrel lies a bag with a small note attached to it. On the note reads:


_Rich man's items,

Keep in barrel until the end of week for trade.

-Zanzer Tem_


The bag contains a courtier outfit, a masterwork short sword, and 100 gold pieces. This is apparently the posessions of Lucien, the courtier.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 1, 2003)

*Geramon*

After it becomes apparent that these belong to Lucien: 
"Hmmm it seems  I was in too much a hurry. If the cloths of Lucien were kept here, maybe our equipment is here as well. Let's open all boxes and crates.

Geramon will start opening crates and boxes in search of his spellbook.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

While Geramon tries to open the last of the crates & boxes, Sydney approaches the door.  Remembering the trouble the goblin had trying to open it, he takes out his dagger and looks for any type of trap or locking mechanism he can disable.

"Hmmm, what's keeping you closed, I wonder...."









*OOC:*



Search check: 10(roll) + 3(skill bonus) = 13
Open Lock check (if necesary): 2(roll) + 5(skill bonus) = 7
Disable Device check (if necessary): 17(roll) + 3(skill bonus) = 20


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Geramon finds rags and old clothing in two boxes, manacles and chains in one crate, and a crate half-filled with wood. There is no spellbook to be found.

Sydney finds no trap or lock on the door. It looks as if the door was jammed hard in the doorway.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney puts his dagger away and turns back to the group.

"This door isn't locked, it looks like it's just stuck.  I bet a couple of you could force it open if you tried."

Sydney then approaches Axel.

"Still have those potions?  I wouldn't mind one, just in case."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2003)

*Raven*

"Gentlemen, let's rock & roll.  May I use your sword, Lucien, until further arms are located?  Either way, Morn & Tanarel, gather here & let's bust this door open."


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Rock & roll?  Must be a Giantish phrase she picked up in Vaasa.  Sounds neat, though, I'll have to remember it.  Rock & roll...."


----------



## Monster Zero (Feb 2, 2003)

They most likely have it bared from the other side. Lets put our shoulders too it and bust it down.  

Morn will move over to the door and be ready to aid in any action to break down the door.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 3, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian seems surprised to see his belongings.  He goes off to change into the better clothes, looking much happier afterwards.  "I feel much more myself now.  Remarkable, the benefits of being properly attired." 

He draws the sword and goes through a few simple passes with it.  While he is clearly comfortable with it, he does not evince much skill; rather, he seems to be familiar with a highly stylized school of swordplay.  He sighs.  "Well, Raven, I am loathe to pass this blade on.  It is a family heirloom, you understand.  Still, needs must drive, I suppose.  You may use it for now, but I plead with you to take care with it." 

He looks down at the goblin.  "As for our prisoner...do with him as you feel best, but I would ask that you not use my blade for such a purpose."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2003)

*Raven*

"Lucien, my friend.  Again, you show yourself a wise man, despite your city upbringing.  One day I will take you to the land of the Vaasa & show you the glory of the rugged hills.  After drinking of the clear icy streams and falling asleep under the myriad stars, you will not want to return to the filth & treachery of the city.  

"Thank you for the use of your fine blade.  Of course, I will return it to you as soon as you request, or sooner, if I can find a more suitable weapon for a warrior."

She then takes Geramon by the arm & leads him to the fallen goblin.  She squats with him at her side.

"My friend.  You must learn to kill these beasts.  For a reluctance to kill them can only lead to your own death.  They are without pity or remorse & must be dealt with in the same manner.

She rolls the goblins head up to reveal its neck.  

"Here is the aorta.  Severing this is the best way to kill these abominations."  She hands Geramon the knife.  "Slay it, & be quick.  We must keep moving."


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 3, 2003)

Geramon looks horrified " But but I... my book and... and... but I couldn't... killing is not my style." Geramon takes the knife with obvious reluctance and tries some thrusts in mid air. As he makes a clumsy swing with it, it sails out of his hands and nearly hits the goblin. " By Mystra, I nearly hit him! I'm sorry I'm just not 'cut out' for this kind of ... of ... of savage killing. I was not raised to hurt people, and frankly I detest any form of destruction and killing. He deserves death, the treacherous beast, but not by my hands... Geramon looks at Raven pleading "Please don't make me kill him!

edit: stupid typo's


----------



## arwel (Feb 3, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Tanarel looks sternly at Raven. "This is not the time to test him. Not all of us were made to kill. He has shown his ability in other ares, now lets move on." Tanarel swiftly cuts the goblin across it's neck. "Geramon, you must learn at some point that you must extract just recompense from those that harm you or wrong you. If you do not, they never learn the wrongs of their ways and go on to commit yet more crimes. This is the way of Hoar."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 4, 2003)

Axel throws a potion at Sydney.

"The way of Hoar!" cheers Axel going back to the hallway to eat some more bread. He comes back with another loaf of dry bread (although tasty for someone who hasn't eatin much during the last few days) and grabs a torch from one of the crates. "Just in case," he says.

"I guess I will save this last potion," Axel says putting the red potion of cure minor wounds into his raggedy pockets. As he takes his hand out of his pocket everyone hears glass shatter near Axel's foot. A blank complexion is on Axel's face as he stares forward, putting his arm deeper and deeper in his pocket. Red liquid can be seen flowing down onto the ground from the inside of his pants near his tanned shoes.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 4, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

After seeing Axel drop his bottle, Sydney looks at his new armor for a pocket.  Not finding any, he takes the length of rope wrapped around his arm and secures the vial to his leg.









*OOC:*



Rope Use check: 9(roll) + 4(skill bonus) = 13







"Hope this holds..."

Sydney then looks at the now-deceased goblin and addresses the rest of the party:

"Now that _that_ has been taken care of, could someone please open the door so we can continue?"


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 4, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...And it does.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven looks questioningly at Geramon.  "Perhaps your other skills make physical killing unimportant.  I trust you will prove a true companion in any case.  I will reserve my judgement.  I am still at your service in retrieving your precious books."

Raven will move to the door w/Morn & try to force it open.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 4, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon looks grateful to both Raven and Tanarel. " You have earned my gratitude so far. As was already pointed out, my skills usually makes killing unnecessary. I will try to be as much help as possible though..." 









*OOC:*


 Are there still crates and boxes unopened? If so Geramon will try to open the remaining crates. 







Geramon will kick the dead goblin in annoyance while mumbling "that one is for Ron".

With a satisfied smile on his face, Geramon will watch the attempt to open de door and help in any way possible.









*OOC:*


 Although I think his 8 str will contribute not much to the attempt


----------



## Monster Zero (Feb 4, 2003)

Morn

Ok, step back everyone.  Morn will lower his shoulder and try to force open the door.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 4, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian considers the dead goblin with an expression of distaste, then carefully begins helping Geramon look through the remaining boxes and crates...though careful observation might reveal that he doesn't seem to be doing much of the labor.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 4, 2003)

> * Are there still crates and boxes unopened? If so Geramon will try to open the remaining crates. *




All the crates have been opened.

The monk rams his shoulder against the door. The door does not break open, but a loud crack can be heard on the other side.

Up comes the wizard and charges against the door, but bounces back without a dent on the door.

Then comes Raven. She slams her body hard against the door, and with a loud crash, the door bursts open.

The door opens quickly, and with it a snarl. "What's this?" asks a suprised hobgoblin. Behind him stand three more of the hairy beasts... and another prisoner bound with manacles.

The stone room is 10 feet wide and 15 feet long. The walls are lined with racks holding all kinds of weapons. The lighting is a bit darker than the other rooms, but this time there can be seen small torches on the walls.

Beginning Of Combat

Initiative:
Raven
Hobgoblin 2
Hobgoblin 3
Morn
Lucien
Axel
Hobgoblin 4
Tanarel
Geramon
Hobgoblin 1
Sydney
Prisoner


----------



## dddawson (Feb 5, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian, hearing the commotion, decides it would be a good idea to stay out of the fighting sorts and continues to make himself useful organizing crates.  If that organization should happen to produce a wall of crates behind which he and Geramon could take shelter, so much the better.

"So, Geramon," he remarks casually.  "I imagine this is rather far from your usual environment.  At least, I hope it is.   Still, a wide range of experiences broadens one, or so my brother said when I left the family estate.  Are you feeling broadened by this experience?"


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 5, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon, hearing the 'reassuring' words of upcoming battle, does not feel all that well. He is still a bit disgusted by all the blood and dead things in the room. The pain in his shoulder, caused by the door who in a sudden rage of heroism didn't look quite that hard, doesn't make him feel any better. He addresses Lucian: "In all honesty, my answer would be "yes" if you were to compare it to the university, although the uninterrupted long hours of study seem like paradise right about now. On the other hand, there are about a thousand places I would rather be. Like on your estate where I could have a little 'chat' with that brother of yours. He probably never met a goblin in his life." Geramon sighs and continues whispering "This isn't exactly the trip I signed up for, and I don't think the folk on the other side of the door are all that pleased we broke out. I suggest you and me take a passive role in this matter... preferably behind those crates."

Geramon begins rearranging crates so that they stand between him and door, while keeping an eye on the door, in hope of getting a glimpse of the new 'enemies' while muttering
"I hope they're not goblins again. I've only seen a few and I hate them already. Ugly creatures...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2003)

*Raven*

"Well, here goes nothing" thinks Raven.  Then she shifts into Rage, & charges hobgoblin H1.

"We'll Kill you all!!"  She screams as she attacks.

OCC:  I've got dice today. 

To hit:  10 (die) + 4 (18 str from rage) + 1 (BAB) + 1 (masterwork) = 16.

Since that may well hit, her dmg would be 2(d6) + 6 (two handed dmg) = 8.

She'll Keep her dodge on H2.  AC:  15 (+5 chain? +2 dex -2 rage) or 16 for H2


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Morn will get ready to tumble past into a open square if Raven  downs a hobgoblin and attack.

Tumble 16 +6 = 22
Attack Roll 6 + 2 =8 (yuck)

OOC: I am dumping my Monster Zero user name for Yellow Sign!


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 7, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney will wait in the storeroom in front of the armor pile with dagger in hand.  If any of the bad guys come through the door, he will throw the dagger at them.









*OOC:*



Attack (if necessary): 9(roll) + 5(RAB) = 14
Damage (if necessary): 3(roll)


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 8, 2003)

H1 has a longsword (drawn) and studded leather.

H2 has a longsword (drawn), a small shield, and studded leather.

H3 has a longsword (not drawn), and studded leather.

H4 has a handaxe (drawn), and leather armor.


Raven charges the first hobgoblin (H1). As she does, H1 and 2 notice attacks of opportunity. H1 swings his longsword at Raven, but misses a few feet from the barbarian's head. H2 also misses as Raven dodges his attack.

Raven swings Lucien's mastorwork short sword at H1, and lands it. She slices the hobgoblin across the chest. The goblinoid roars in pain as she does, but he is still in the fight.

H2 swings his longsword at Raven... and it is critical. The hobgoblin thrusts his sword hard against Raven's stomache and spits in her face. "This is what will happen to the rest of you slaves now..." the creature says as he slurps up the hanging spit from his mouth. [Raven is now at 0 hp and is disabled.]

H3 draws his sword and swings at Raven, but he misses in the confusion.

Morn moves up to the doorway to see what is up with Raven, and finds her about dead.

Lucian begins arranging crates to form a wall.

Axel notices Raven's struggle, and swings his whip at H1 feriously. The whip smacks hard in the face of H1, knocking the hobgoblin out. The goblinoid falls back upon the rack of weapons and drops to the ground, with some weapons on top of him. "Somebody help her!" yells out Axel.

H4 waits and guards the prisoner next to him.

Tanarel moves into the gap on top H1's body. As he does, H2 and H3 see an attack of opportunity. H2 misses Tanarel, but H3 lands a hit across Tanarel's upper left leg. The attack was not hard enough to disable his legs, but it'll slow him down. [Tanarel takes 6 points of damage, and has -5 ft to his movement. A potion of healing or a successful heal check could cure this negative movement.]

Tanarel motions Raven to exit the room carefully as he swings at H2. The hobgoblin moves out of the way of Tanarel's attack, a miss for Tanarel.

Geramon helps Lucian in rearanging a wall with the crates.

Sydney moves between the armor and doorway to prepare a thrown dagger at any enemy that enters the room.

The prisoner stays crouched in the corner, too frightened to do anything.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 8, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian watches the progress of the battle glumly.  "It certainly seems as though things could be going better for us and our allies, doesn't it?" 

From the cries, Lucian has figured out that Raven is in poor shape, and he considers his healing potion, murmuring as he looks at it.  "I'd really planned on keeping you for myself, but really...my odds of escaping this particular broadening experience improve greatly if the fighting types stay alive long enough to deal with the opposition."   

(OOC:  Lucian waits.  If Raven comes out on her own or gets dragged out by someone else, he'll make his way forward to give her the healing potion.  Otherwise, he just waits.)


----------



## arwel (Feb 8, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Tanarel spits at the hobgoblin in front of him and lunges forward with his dagger.









*OOC:*


 Attack H2: 15+4 = 19. Damage: 2+3= 5


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 8, 2003)

Morn will call out. "Raven get out of there!"  and as soon as she moves out he will step in and attack Hobgoblin #3.

Attack Roll 14 +2 = 16
Damage 4+2=6


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2003)

OOC:  Did you take into account the extra 2 hps Raven got due to Raging?

If Raven is capable, She will take a step back & drink her healing potion she got from the first hobgoblin.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 8, 2003)

*Geramon*

If Geramon sees H3 he will ready himself until he sees H3 make an offensive action. In that case he would like to cast 'daze' (DC 13) on H3. He tries to keep cover behind the crate while not losing sight of H3


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 8, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney will continue to hold his attack until a hobgoblin enters the storeroom.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 8, 2003)

Raven takes a step back against the wall and pulls out her potion. She drinks it in a daze, but that daze immediately disappears as her body heals. She falls back into the other room behind Morn so that he can take over. [Raven heals 8 hit points.] As she moves out she provokes attack of opportunities from H2 and 3, but they both miss in the struggle.

H2 growls at Raven as she recovers from her wounds. "Bloody magic!" he curses as he swings at Tanarel. His sword slashes across Tanarel's right forearm. [Tanarel takes 1 point of damage.]

H3 gives a cry of anger as he swings his weapon at Tanarel, but he misses.

Morn now moves into the room in place of Raven. H2 and 3 get attack of opportunities. H2 misses, but H3 is successful. The hobgoblin scrapes his sword across Morn's chest and shoulders, not enough to kill him, but enough to hurt him. [Morn receives 4 points of damage.]

Morn attacks H3 with a powerful swings of his foot into the hobgoblin's chest. Bones can be heard breaking, but the hobgoblin is still on his feet. He is disabled though.

Lucian waits behind the crates he built and watches since Raven is no longer hurting badly.

Axel moves towards the doorway and swings his whip at H2, but misses.

H4 grows figity and nervous. He decides to prepare for the fight. The hobgoblin swings his handaxe into the prisoner's neck, killing him. The hobgoblin then pulls out a dagger he had concealed in his armor. "Master Tem will have your heads!" he yells out.

Tanarel thrusts his dagger into H2's side. The creature grabs his bloody side then flings the blood onto Tanarel.  "Master Tem will feed you heads to the beast!"

Geramon sees H3 already on the verge of death, so he decides not to cast _daze_ on him.

Sydney continues to wait.


----------



## arwel (Feb 9, 2003)

*Tanarel*

"And who shall I deliver your head to?" Tanarel desperatley tries to find an opening in the hobgoblins defence and ducks in low swinging his dagger uppwards.









*OOC:*


 Attack 17+4 = 21. Damage 1+3 = 4


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2003)

*Raven*

"I am healed, let me back at the beasts"  Raven shouts.

She will attempt to reenter combat, but only if someone lets her by.  If opportunity given, she will strike at the closest enemy.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 9, 2003)

Morn

Morn will attack hobgoblin #3 again and if he falls, Morn will advance into his square.

Attack Roll 13 +2 = 15
Damage  2+2+4


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 10, 2003)

*Geramon*

If Geramon sees H4 he will ready himself untill H4 makes an hostile action. If he does not see H4, he ready himself untill he sees other Hobgoblins besides H3.

"Seems like they can handle this without us Lucien. Which suits me just fine"


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 10, 2003)

The healed Raven waits for room to be made in combat.

"Now for your death!" cries H2 as he swings his longsword into Tanarel's stomache. The sword does not go too deep, but it is enough to cause the process of death. Tanarel falls to the ground, on top of H1's body, unconcious. [Tanarel is at -2 HP.]

H3 smiles as he sees the dying Tanarel and makes a final thrust at Morn. H3 falls forward, and as he does, his sword lands across Morn's right side, a straight line down to his thigh. [Morn takes 1 point of damage.]

Morn advances over H3's unconcious body. As he does, H4 takes his handaxe and swings it at the monk's gut, but misses.

As the hobgoblin curses, Morn attacks H2, but his fist lands off into the air as the hobgoblin jumps out of the way. The hobgoblin laughs while doing so. "You will have to fight better than this if you want your head!" 

Lucian continues to crouch behind the crates.

Axel growls as he starts into the next room, slashing his whip as he does. He stands infront of Tanarel's body to attack H2. H2 tries to get the first hit in, but misses. Axel then tries to trip the hobgoblin, but the whip misses with a slap against the stone floor. "Drats!" 

H4 notices Geramon peeking over the crates at him. The goblinoid laughs as he tries running into the room. As he runs to the room, Morn and Axel take attacks of opportunities. Morn tries to trip the hobgoblin with his leg, but the goblinoid just hops over the leg, then Axel tries to whip the goblinoid, but he also misses. 

H4 makes it into the room to be face to face with a big woman with a challanging look. The hobgoblin is shocked as the barbarian thrusts Lucian's sword at him. The sword goes into the hobgoblin's right shoulder as he tries to move out of the way.

The hobgoblin doesn't notice Sydney attempting to pierce him in the leg with a dagger. Sydney misses anyways.

The creature drops his dagger out of his weakened arm as he retaliates. He swings his handaxe at Raven's neck, but Raven proves too agile for that shocked hand.

Geramon takes the opportunity that is given to him to cast _daze_ on H4. The surprised hobgoblin is unable to resist the affects of the spell, and begins to daze out.

Sydney then tries throwing the dagger at the hobgoblin. The dagger is thrown into the goblinoid's side. The hobgoblin looks like another attack could just well kill him.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will attack H4.  If he falls before her turn, she will advance to aid Morn.

"Lucien, can you aid Tanarel?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 11, 2003)

Morn will attack H2. 
Roll  2+2=4...Yuck!!


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 13, 2003)

Raven continues her attack on H4. A final blow is laid upon the hobgoblin as Raven jabs the shortsword into H4's chest. As Raven pulls out the sword, the goblinoid crashes to the ground to die. She then advances next to Morn to help.

Raven provokes an attack of opportunity from H2. H2 tries to swing his sword at Raven's legs, but misses.

H2 squeezes the handle of his longsword tightly as his anger fills through his veins. He knows he will not survive this fight, and so do the escapees. The hobgoblin makes a powerful swing at Raven once more. This attack would have been a fatal one if Raven did not prove to be a perceivable fighter. The barbarian is able to move just in time to survive, but she still goes through a lot of pain. The hobgoblin's sword slashes down from her right shoulder diagnally across down to her belly button. It was not deep, but it bleeds, and it's going to definetly leave a scar. [Raven receives 7 points of damage.]

Morn struggles to get a hit on the hobgoblin, but fails with a fist through the air.

Lucian waits behind the crate.

Axel manages to wrap his whip around the hobgoblin's neck and makes a powerful thrust back. H2 falls to the ground grabbing his neck in pain, until he falls unconcious a few seconds later.

End Of Combat

------------------------------

So far, everybody has the following XP:

Raven: 206
Morn: 206
Lucian: 125
Tanarel (unconcious, dying): 206
Geramon: 206
Sydney: 206

Now that combat is over, and everybody can properly look at the room, they can see the following weapons along the wall:

10 Daggers
5 Short Swords
5 Handaxes
5 Clubs
3 Light Maces
3 Short Spears
2 Warhammers
5 Longswords
5 Battleaxes
2 Bastard Swords
4 Halberds

Remember, Tanarel is dying now. Tanarel is at -3 HPs now.

Carry on.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2003)

*Raven*

"Quickly, does anyone have any more healing potions?  Tanarel is dying, & I too, approach the doors of death.  Or is anyone skilled at the arts of healing?"


----------



## dddawson (Feb 13, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian advances, healing potion in hand.  "Here, at least, is a healing draught.  Would you take it, Raven, or would it be better used if applied to our insensate ally there?"   Even as he speaks, Lucian seems to be assuming an answer and is moving towards Talaren...though with plenty of opportunity to switch to Raven if she should wish to differ.  

(OOC: Clearly, I'm back.  )


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2003)

*Raven*

"Yes, Lucian, administer what aid you have to Tanarel, for he is surely dying.  I am on my last breath; please do what you can to save me.  I have many more goblins to kill.  May your blade serve you as well tomorrow as it did me today."

With that Raven drops her weapons & attempts to bandage her own wounds, unless someone else steps forward with an offer of help.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 13, 2003)

*Geramon*

"I'll try to help Tanarel. I'm not trained for this though... Does anybody have ANY healing skills?"

Geramon will move towards Tanarel. He sits down besides him and he looks at the dying man in frustration as he tries to stop the wounds from bleeding by moving some bits of cloths here and there. He does not seem to have any clue as to what he is doing. He stops for a moment to wipe the sweat of his forehead while he mumbles to himself in fevered panic "I was not trained for this... what in Mystra's name am I supposed to do?! Where is a good priest when you need one! I should have never left Waterdeep... bunch of savages... 









*OOC:*


 First Aid attempt Roll... 2... hmpf... if this continues I'm going to hit my dice with a hammer and burn the remaining bits!







edit:typo


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 13, 2003)

Here let me help, I still have my healing potion. Lucean give your potion to Raven and I will tend to Tanarel. says Morn. 

Morn will give Tanarel his cure light wounds potion.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 13, 2003)

Morn and Geramon rush to aid Tanarel. As Morn slowly pours the potion into Tanarel's mouth, Geramon tries to bandage the wounds.

Geramon fails at his attempt to bandage his companion properly, but that is alright. Swallowing the last drop of potion, Tanarel jumps back up into conciousness. [Tanarel is at 3 HP.]

Raven fiddle-farts around with bandaging herself, while Lucian gives her his potion. Raven feels full of vitality and warmth again while drinking the potion, and definetly feels healed. As she does, her rage wears off, feeling a bit weaker, but she is more stabalized. [Raven gains 6 HP, which means she has 5 HP without rage.]

Axel feels his pants pockets again and sighs. "That potion would have been good right about now." He then turns around to take a look at the weapons, ignoring the others. "Which one... hmm..."

Axel rolls up his whip and shoves it into a sturdy part of his raggedy slave pants. He then decides he wanted something big, grabbing a halberd. "This should do the job," Axel says feeling the wait of the polearm.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 13, 2003)

*Lucian*

"Very well, then.  Raven, please take this elixir to preserve your life; it would be most unfortunate for you to finish vanquishing the enemy, only to fall at the end of battle.  I would help with the binding of your wounds, but I fear that is not a field of endeavor I have practiced." He offers her the healing potion with a flourish and a bow.

Lucian takes a moment to look around the room.  "At any rate, it seems that there are weapons aplenty, possibly sufficient to meet the preferences of all involved."


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 13, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Recovering from the dizzying encounter with the hobgoblins, Sydney retrieves his dagger from the dead hobgoblin, as well as the dagger that it dropped.

He enters the armory and looks around.  Seeing Tanarel & Raven both sorely wounded, he is torn.  Choosing familiarity over beauty, he approaches Tanarel and unties his potion from his leg, offering it to him.

"Here, looks like you need this more than me.  Wish I had more to offer.  That's twice now you've been injured protecting me & the others."

He then goes over to the weapons racks and picks up a couple more daggers.

"A few more of these will come in handy, I think..."









*OOC:*


Sydney now has five daggers, two from dead guards and three from the armory.


----------



## arwel (Feb 13, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Gingerly Tanarel picks himself off the floor. As he does so he gives the nearest goblin a kick in the ribs. He turns to his friends, sweeping th hair out of his eyes as he does so.

"Thank you. I thought I was a gonner then."

He pauses for a moment, inspecting his remaining wounds, before kneeling down to offer a short prayer to his god."Mighty Hoar, Doombringer and Lord of the Three Thunders I thank you for sparing my life and allowing me to continue to serve the cause of vengeance and retribution. I shall not fail to bring your justice to those that deserve it."

As he gets up from his knee he stoops over one of the goblins and unbuckles his belt before fastening it around his waist and tucking the dagger into it. Examining the newly discovered weapons he picks up a bastard sword and tries it out, first in one hand, and then in both. "Too heavy, but it may fetch some gold in Wheloon." He reaches for a longsword and the goblin's small shield and a wide smile appears on his face as he straps it to his arm."I'm begining to feel a little more comfortable. Now lets get out of here, I'm gasping for a smoke.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 14, 2003)

If Tanarel drinks the potion of cure minor wounds that Sydney gave to him right now, he recovers 1 HP.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2003)

*RAven*

Raven takes a deep breath & leans against the wall, evidently exaughsted.  She smiles weakly at Lucian & watches the scramble for healing & weapons.

After a few moments she picks up the short sword.  She flips it so she holds the blade & offers the pommel to Lucian.  Joy seems to burst through her weariness, as she eyes the racks of weapons. She keeps her eyes on these weapons as she speaks. 

"Please take back your fine sword, Lucian.  Thank you for its use, & may it serve you well."

She walks gingerly to the racks & weighs a bastard sword.  "This will make a fine weapon for the battles ahead."  She also takes a hand axe to complement her existing dagger.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 14, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

After securing the daggers to his person, Sydney approaches the door leading out of the room.  As he nears the door, he sees the dead prisoner lying on the ground.

"Poor bastard.  I wonder what brought him to this place, this end..."

Sydney then approaches the corpse for a closer look on who this might have been.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 14, 2003)

*Lucian*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *"Please take back your fine sword, Lucian.  Thank you for its use, & may it serve you well."*




Lucian accepts his sword back with a smile.  He waits until Raven is occupied looking for new weapons, then gives his blade a quick inspection and cleaning before buckling it back on.

Walking into the new room, he goes over to where Sydney is inspecting the body.  "Another few moments, and he could have joined us in our attempt to regain our liberty.  Alternately, had any of us been a bit slower in being brought down, we could have been in his place.  Ah, well.  As my sister so often said, though not in the common tongue, it must be stressed (for she would have nothing to do with anything common, least of all a common tongue)...that is life, is it not?"


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 14, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"I'm not much into religion & all that, but I think it'd be nice if someone said a prayer or something for him.  I mean, I know we know nothing about him but if he was a prisoner here like us then I don't think he coulda been all that bad.  Not like those guards & hobgoblins & such, who deserved what they got for being mean & nasty & just plain bad."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 14, 2003)

Closer inspection of the dead prisoner by Sydney and Lucian shows that this was no ordinary prisoner. The prisoner was a handsome, young boy of about the age of 14 or 15. A leesh-like rope is secured tightly around the boy's rope-burned neck, trailing to the ground where the fourth hobgoblin dropped it. Behind the boy's neck is the deep, bloody wound that the hobgoblin put on the captive.

With his new halberd, Axel walks back to the storage room to search through H4's body. "Well, we better start getting everything we can find," he says as he shuffles through the hobgoblin's corpse. "Or we might end up like that kid."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2003)

*Raven*

"Yes, check the bodies & the room.  We could certainly use more healing potions.  The fighters are all seriously injured at this point.  Still, we must keep moving.  We need to get out of here & rest & regroup."

Raven heads to the South door & tests it.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 14, 2003)

*Geramon*

Not wanting to show his total lack of skill in martial arts, Geramon picks up a bastard sword. As he tries an experimental swing with the sword with one hand () he falls out of balance by the weight of the sword and with a loud 'clang' the sword falls to the ground followed by Geramon. With an embarrassed color on his face Geramon stand up and shuffles to the rack and picks up a club.  "At least this one isn't so heavy"

When the others are gearing up. Geramon will walk back to the other room and if nobody is watching him he will cast "Mage Armor" and walk back.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 14, 2003)

When Raven approaches the door, deep, guttural laughter comes from the next room. The tramp of hobnailed boots echoes through the door. It sounds as though several beings are approaching this room.

Geramon casts _Mage Armor_ while the others are busy. [Geramon recieves +4 armor to his armor class.]

Axel searches through H3 next... but finds nothing but bone pickings from a last meal.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 15, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Upon hearing the approach of more guards & ruffians, Sydney will move away from the dead slave into the corner to the right of the door, drawing a dagger as he does so.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will silently step to the side of the door, ready to swing her bastard sword w/both hands if an enemy enters.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 15, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian returns to his inspection of crates...on the back side of the wall he and Geramon had produced earlier, of course.


----------



## arwel (Feb 15, 2003)

*Tanarel*

Seeing Raven get ready to fight Tanarel walks up to where she stands and readies his sword and shield.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 15, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon seeing everyone sneaking behind the door will stay close to Lucien and will ready his club for anything coming through the door.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 15, 2003)

Morn

Morn will stand behind Raven and get ready to support her in battle.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 15, 2003)

The door slowly opens with a creak...

"Hurry up, you damn two!" yells a harry, hyena-headed humanoid. 

When the door opens all the way, the creature tries walking in, but is foiled by Raven, who swings her sword before the creature. She misses though.

Sydney thrusts his dagger at the enemy, but also misses between the humanoid's legs.

Behind Morn and Tanarel, who wait, Axel gets up from searching the body of H2 and sees the harry creatures. "Gnolls!" yells out Axel gripping his polearm tightly with his big hands.

Looking into the next room they see three gnolls, and two more captives trapped in the corner by the gnolls.

The first gnoll has a handaxe in hand, a small shield, and is wearing studded leather.

The second gnoll, beside the first, carries a club, a small shield, and is wearing leather.

The third, which is guarding the two prisoners carefully, has a whip in hand, a club hanging from his belt, and is wearing studded leather.

Inside the next room, the two captives can see a room full of ranged weapon racked on the walls, with a straw, bullseye target hanging on the wall next to the door. Just like the previous room, this room contains small, hissing torches to lighten up the room.

------------------------------
Beginning Of Round 1

Initiative:
Raven
Sydney
Gnoll 1
Gnoll 3
Aamon
Morn
Tanarel
Geramon
Gnoll 2
Lucien
Axel
Celpher

Zhure and Wippit Guud: Go ahead and start posting.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 15, 2003)

*Aaman Darkrune*

Seeing what he hopes is imminent rescue, Aaman turns and tries to trip the gnoll standing next to him (G3). Succeed or fail, he'll try to get a little closer to the door (spending a MEA to get up if need be).

"Help us!" Aaman, cries, pushing at the nearest gnoll.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will swing her blade again at the first gnoll, who is still standing in the doorway, as I understand it.  She will try to leave room for a second attacker to strike the creature.  She focuses her dodge on it as well.

to hit +3(1-10)+3
AC:  18 (+5 mail, +2 dex, +1 dodge)

Please roll for me.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 15, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

If Sydney still has LOS on the gnoll in the doorway, he will throw his dagger at it, then draw another as he backs up to make room for one of the other fighters.









*OOC:*



Attack: 20(roll) + 5(RAB) = 25 or 21 if it's considered firing into melee.
Critical Threat: 12(roll) +5(RAB) = 17 or 13 if it's considered firing into melee.
Damage: 2(roll) = 2 or 4 if critical hit.
Use Dodge feat vs. gnoll in doorway, making AC against him 17.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 17, 2003)

Celpher begins a dwarven battle chant, raising the spirits of the attackers.... and hopefully, his lilberators.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 17, 2003)

*Geramon*

In a hopeless voice "Right... More battle *sigh* this is getting very annoying. Come Lucien lets get closer. We might help them... or serve as lunch"

Geramon moves behind the doorpost, keeping a line of sight in the other room.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 17, 2003)

Morn will wait for a opening and keep behind Raven ready to help.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 17, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian shrugs as Geramon suggests moving forward.  "Lacking in the martial skills as we are, I am not certain whether the better stratagem is to press forward, or to leave maneuvering room for the warriors.  I suppose a somewhat further forward position could be of use, though." 

Lucian carefully moves foward.  "Hopefully, after all have maneuvered, I can find a position near the door where I am not visible from the next room and not blocking passage through it for friendly forces, but from where I can strike at hostiles that may happen through," he murmurs.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 18, 2003)

*Geramon*

To Lucien:
"Let us move to both sides of the door in this room. There we won't stand in the way and if those dogs should come in here, we can hit them over the head. Well... you can at least."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 18, 2003)

Raven swings her new blade at the gnoll waith all her strength. The gracious gnoll is able to move out of Raven's striking point, but the gnoll is still cut across the shoulder as he does so.

After she attacks, Raven moves to the back of the room to let another ally attack. As she does, the gnoll slashes at her with his handaxe, but Raven dodges out of axe's way.

The gnoll is now very cautious, and as the halfling attempts to throw one of his daggers at the gnoll, the creature moves out of the dagger's way. Sydney draws another dagger.

The gnoll then swings his weapon at the rogue. Being small and thin, Sydney is luckily only hurt a bit as he takes the cut across his tricep. [Sydney takes 2 points of damage.]

G3 cracks his whip into the air above the crouched prisoners. "Stay down or you will be dealt with worse!"

One of the new prisoners, Aamon, trips G3 and gets up. The gnoll hits hard on the ground and curses Aamon. "I've warned you, fool!" 

Morn moves up where Raven was. He attempts to kick the gnoll in the stomache with the bottom of his foot, but the gnoll backs up a bit. "That is a good way to get a peg-leg," he teases as he does so.

Tanarel waits for an opening.

Geramon moves next to the door.

G2 also attacks Sydney. The gnoll swings his club at the halfling but misses as the club bashes against the doorway. "Damn lil' hin!" 

Lucien moves next to Geramon to guard the doorway.

Axel moves to where Morn was and swings his halberd between Morn and Sydney to attack G1. Axel's powerful swing of the polearm critically hits the gnoll in the chest. Ribs can be heard breaking as the polearm hits and blood splashes from it all over as Axel pulls his weapon back. The gnoll drops to the floor without a pulse. "Well... that was exciting..." Axel says after the gnoll falls to the stone floor hard.

As the other prisoner, Celpher, begins to sing a courageous dwarven song, both the party of escapees and the gnolls feel an adrenaline rush as they fight. [Receiving a +1 morale bonus to their attack and damage rolls.]

New Initiative:
Raven
Gnoll 3
Sydney
Aamon
Morn
Tanarel
Geramon
Gnoll 2
Lucien
Axel
Celpher


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 18, 2003)

*And the map...*

...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2003)

Raven will delay her action.  If she has an opportunity, she will rush forward & strike at the gnolls.

"This may be my last combat, but I would bring down one of those hairy monsters with me!"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 18, 2003)

*Celpher*

OOC: I thought singing only affect allies?

IC: Celpher will attempt to grapple G3 when he goes after Aamon.

[ROLL] 10+1+1=12, touch attack to start grapple [ROLL]


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 18, 2003)

*Geramon*

When Geramon sees the Gnoll critically hit, his face turns ash grey and he backs away, one hand on his mouth, as he tries to control his stomach.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 18, 2003)

Morn

Seeing a opening, Morn will take a 5' step towards Gnoll#3 and attacks. 

Roll   18+3=21!!!!    Damage 6+3=9!!!!!

[edit:  forgot bard song bonus]


----------



## arwel (Feb 18, 2003)

Remembering the fate of the last prisoner and inspired by the dwarf's chanting, Tanarel rushes forward recklessly, slashing his sword at the nearest Gnoll.









*OOC:*


 Attack: 9+4 = 13. Damage 1+3 = 5


----------



## dddawson (Feb 18, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian watches.  If the next room clears out a bit more, he advances into it, though trying to leave maneuvering room for the fighters.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2003)

*Aaman*

Seeing his gnoll captor fall, Aaman leaps on him, taking his frustration out on the humanoid.

 Grapple test... ack, rolled a 2, missed the touch attack.

edit- recalculate: 2+0 BAB and STR + 4 vs prone opponent, +1 from bardic song = AC 7 touch, still probably a miss.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Celpher*

oops


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 18, 2003)

Raven waits for an opening...

G3 bounces back up from the floor and slaps Aamon in the back with his whip. [Aamon takes 3 points of subdual damage.]

Sydney throws another dagger at G2. The dagger finds its way into the gnoll's obliques. The gnoll yelps in pain and drops his small shield to clutch it.

Sydney then moves to the back to make room for another fighter.

Aamon tries to grapple the gnoll when the creature tries to pull his whip back, but Aamon fails and gets pushed back.

Morn goes for G3. He bounces over G1's body and uppercuts the gnoll under the chin with great speed. The gnoll gets knocked unconcious and falls to the ground.

Raven moves up infront of Tanarel and engages with G2. She swings her sword in front of her then thrusts her sword into the gnoll's stomache. The gnoll clutches his open stomache in shock.

Tanarel moves up next to Raven. He can't get an attack in on the gnoll, but it would seem useless anyways. The gnoll looks like he is about to drop any second now.

Geramon leans against the wall next to the doorway and feels sick in the stomache.

The shocked gnoll tries to walk past Morn and Aamon, but can't even handle that. He drops to the ground face-first, still holding in his stomache. As his body slams against the stone floor, his arm gives way and a bit of intestines hang out. A bloody puddle expands around the humanoid's body.

End Of Combat
------------------------------

For a few seconds, everybody stands there breathing and speachless, expecially Geramon, who looks like he is about to puke any second now.

Finally, Axel butts in. "Well... there goes some more uglinoids."

Axel walks up to Celpher and Aamon and crosses his arms, looking tall against the two. "Well, well... it looks like I have more grunts to follow me around. The name's Axel. I'm leading this break out. Behind me are my henchmen. They've seemed to be able to stay along with me fine so far." He then uncrosses his arms and wipes the blood off of the blade of his halberd onto G3's pants. "Hopefully you won't drag behind us too slow or go on a happy lil' chant while we're trying to get are tails out of here," Axel then says looking at Celpher.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 18, 2003)

As you all enter the room, you see an assortment of ranged weapons racked on display on the wall:

2 Longbows
3 Light Crossbows
4 Shortbows
5 Slings
5 Javelins
1 Flask of Holy Water
3 Flasks of Oil
3 Throwing Axes
2 Daggers
10 Darts
3 Quivers of Arrows (20 arrows each)
4 Cases of Bolts (10 bolts each)
2 Puches of Bullets (10 bullets each)

Inside the room, you can also see a straw bullseye target [marked T on the map] hanging on the wall next to the door. Just like the previous room, this room contains small, hissing torches to lighten up the room.

[EDIT]
So far, everybody has the following XP:

Aamon = 100
Celpher = 100
Geramon = 206
Lucian = 125
Morn = 306
Raven = 306
Sydney = 306
Tanarel = 306


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman scoops up a sling a dagger (edit) and a bag of bullets from the pile of weapons.

"I'm an Uthgardt," the gray-skinned man says. "I'm all for getting out of here."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2003)

"ah...I yet live" Raven mutters to herself.  Then she shakes off her morbit thoughts & turns to the others.  Her brow wrinkles as she hears axel's little speech.  She approaches the newcomers.  As she passes Axel, she pats him on the back.  "Nice Halbert work back there."  She smiles.

She extends her hand to the newcomers.  "Greetings.  I am called Raven.  We were all prisoners, headed for the ice mines & certain slow death.  We have chosen a quicker death in combat, bringing down those who would imprison & kill us.  We are leaving this place.  Many of us are then coming back, though, for vengence against this Zanzer Tem for his affrontery on our dignity & freedom.  I hope you will join us on this quest, as you have also been wronged by this man.  Can either of you fight?  Or heal?  Several us of have urgent need of healing.  There are more weapons in the room from whence we just came."

She wipes her blade on the dead Gnoll's clothes.  Then selects a throwing axe, a small shield, a long bow, & a quiver of arrows for her use.  She discards the bastard sword in favor of a long sword & small sheild.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

*Aaman*

After shaking Raven's hand, the tattooed man looks at the assemblage. "I am Aaman Darkrune, and I agree it is better to die free than live enslaved. Slavery is not a natural thing."

Aaman looks to see if there are any wooden shields not in use.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 19, 2003)

Celpher seems to ignore Axel as he reaches down to take the whip from one of his former captors. Giving the 'leader' a sideways glance, he snaps the whip at a target with a skill that far ourdoes Axel.

"You've yet to prove your leadership qualities to me."

Celpher turns to the rest of the party, "Just call me Pyrite."

Hooking the whip to his belt, Celpher picks up a crossbow and two bolt cases, and waits for his 'leader' to continue.

OOC: Gotta love exotic weapon proficiencies 

EDIT OOC: is anyone using purple? trying to find one not picked yet


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 19, 2003)

Morn will take a moment to bandage his wounds. Looking around he says "How badly is everyone hurt and who still has their healing potion?" Morn shakes Aaman's hand. Greetings, I am Morn, student of the arts of mind and body. It seems we are now brothers in arms against the evil of this place and it's master. Do you know what lies beyond that door.  Morn points to the door on the east wall. 

[OOC: I have taken 5 points of damage of my starting 12.]


----------



## dddawson (Feb 19, 2003)

*Lucian*



			
				Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *C"You've yet to prove your leadership qualities to me." *




"Or to any of us, friend Pyrite,"  murmurs Lucian, in a voice carefully calculated not to carry to Axel.  "Welcome, both of you, to our assemblage.  Your strengths make our group more formidable than before--why, I dare to think that should we continue to amass comrades as we go, we shall soon outnumber our captors completely.  Should that not happen, however, it is obvious that our best chance lies with unity and acting quickly enough that we can take them unawares, before they can prepare suitable countermeasures.  Do either of you have healing skills?"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 19, 2003)

*Celpher*

"Although I have the potential, I've yet to discover the secret," says Celpher, "With luck, perhaps the necessity may inspire the ability."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I have some healing spells at my beck and will heal who I can." 

Aaman offers to heal whichever three look the worst.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 20, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian beams.  "Ah, so now we have healing as well!  Splendid.  Well, that is certainly worth taking some time for, at least for those most heavily wounded.  We must balance the need for remaining able against a future need even graver, though.  Tanarel, Raven, what say you?  Should our new comrade use his magics upon you?" 

[OOC: These will be 1d8+1, right?  Do we want to use the spells in cases where some of it might be wasted?]


----------



## Zhure (Feb 20, 2003)

OOC: Yes, 1d8+1, and three CMW at 1 point each. Aaman prepares almost nothing but healing.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 20, 2003)

*Geramon*

With great efford Geramon manages to regain control over his stomach and after a few moments rest, he joins the rest in the other room.

"Well met, strangers, I see you have joined our little ramble. Let me introduce myself: my name is Geramon Greenrobe, but most people call me Geramon the Green. You see I have a weak stomach. Nothing to serious but an annoyance none the less. I am trained in the arcane arts and would like to get out of here as fast as possible. To the two of you I ask the same as to the rest: to help me with the retrieval of my pet weasel and my spellbook. Both are very dear to me and were taken from me.  In a softer voice he continues "Please ignore Axel. His past has rendered him somewhat... delerious. He is a skilled fighter though"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 20, 2003)

"Aye, I'm more than willing to help those who want to get out of here as much as I do," says Celpher, who then glances at Axel with obvious distrust in his eyes. "But I won't put up with delusions of grandeur. In my eyes, we're all equal here."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 20, 2003)

> *As she passes Axel, she pats him on the back. "Nice Halbert work back there." She smiles.*




"Thank you," Axel replies not noticing the joke. "It's about time I receive some pat-on-the-backs."



> *Aaman looks to see if there are any wooden shields not in use.*




There are still a couple more wooden shields laying around next to the corpses.



> *OOC: is anyone using purple? trying to find one not picked yet*




Nope, looks good. 

Raven appears to be the only one in need of a CLW. Tanarel looks like he could use a CMW, as does Morn.

[Edit OOC: Sorry about not posting yesterday. I couldn't connect to ENWorld.]


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 20, 2003)

*Raven*

"Healing would put me in a much better mood." She scowles.  "We welcome you to our little revolution, Aamon & Cepher.  Once out of here, we'll have to sit down with some good ale & get to know each other a little better.  For now, let's keep moving.  Do either of you know the quickest way out or anything else that lies before us?"


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 20, 2003)

OOC: Aamon and Celpher gained concious in an interregation room (where the gnolls and an orc asked many questions about the two's lives, especially Celpher), then they were dragged through a hallway to this room.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will offer to heal Raven.

 DAMMIT, 2 points of healing.

"The thunderbeast doesn't favor you today. I'm so sorry," Aaman says.

"A little while earlier, I was interrogated in a small room near hear. I don't know what they wanted; I'm so new to the city and from the Uthgardt tribes..."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2003)

*Raven*

"Thank you Aamen for the healing.  It helps, however slight.  Enough that I shall again favor a larger weapon."  She picks up the bastard sword again & drops the small sheild.  

"There is only one door out of here.  We need to keep moving."  SHe will approach the door & listen.  

OOC:  listen check = 12 + 4 = 16


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 21, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Any help the two of you can provide will be well received.  Seems the residents here aren't too keen on their charges wandering the halls willy-nilly like."

Sydney will retrieve the two daggers he tossed, bringing his total back to 5.  He will then approach the door with Raven, positioning himself beside her, under her arm.  He will also attempt to hear if there is any activity beyond the barrier.









*OOC:*



Listen Check: 5(roll) + 4(skill bonus) = 9


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 22, 2003)

Raven and Sydney do not hear anything beyond the wooden door that their ears are against.

Axel frowns at all the remarks given about him as he pulls two javelins from a rack on the wall.

Axel walks queitly behind Raven and Sydney for any sign of commotion in the coming room. He spreads his legs shoulder-length and puts his hands on his hips, waiting. His frown is still there.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 22, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Nope, I can't hear nothin'," Sydney quips as he turns and recedes from the door.

The diminutive scout then cautiously approaches the newcomer, Aaman.  Sydney peers at the dusky-hued, tatooed humanoid almost, but not quite, to the point of gawking.  Then, his curiosity finally overcoming his caution, a flood of questions comes pouring out of the halfling.

"Are you not feeling well, you look kinda pale.  Well, not actually pale, more along the lines of greyish.  You said you are an Oothgard, is that your race?  Is that why your skin is that color?  Or is that your job?  And is your job the reason for all the tattoos?  I mean, you sure do seem to have a lot of 'em.  they look really neat, mind you, I'm not criticizing or complainin' about them, no sir, I'm just curious is all.  I've never seen a greyskinned, white haired, tattooed man before and well, I like to fancy myself a collector of information and I figure an exotic individual like yourself would be a good source..."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 22, 2003)

Raven will attempt to open the door, bastard sword at ready.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 22, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman smiles at the halfling. "An Uthgardt is like a Waterdhavian; I come from a place, where the followers of Uthgar live. He was a great hero and many spirits talk to him now that he's gone beyond.

"The reason I look gray, is my father wasn't a regular Uthgar warrior. He was probably a dark elf, but that was a long time ago, so it's nothing to be concerned about. The tattoos and scars are my totems, kind of like a holy symbol for a cleric."


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 23, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Wow, your dad's a dark elf?  Aren't they evil?  You aren't evil are you?  I mean if you are I don't think the rest of the group would like that too much.  Except for maybe Axel.  I don't think he'd mind as long as you help him get out of here.  The tattoos are like holy symbols.  Does that mean you're like a cleric?  I saw you cast a spell on Raven to make her feel better and I know clerics, at least most clerics, can do stuff like that.  What other stuff can you do?  As far as spells, that is.  I like magic, but my ma says I don't have the 'mental discipline' for it, whatever that means.  Maybe you could show me how to cast a spell sometime.  If we ever get out of here, that is.  You know, Geramon, he's the queasy looking one over there, can cast spells too.  I don't think he's a cleric, though.  He doesn't heal anyone.  I think he's a mage.  But I bet you could still talk magic and stuff with him..."


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 23, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon smiles when he overhears the inquisitive halfling. "I think we should focus on escaping for now, and ask questions later little one, although I must say your many tattoos has me wondering as well."

Geramon will walk into the 'missile' room and will grab a light crossbow and some bolts (10) while murmuring "This might come in handy."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman listens to the halfling waiting patiently for him to take a breath.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

While the others drag on a conversation, the eager Raven slowly opens the door.

She discovers the end of a long, dank hallway, lit only by a few hissing torches hung high on the wall. From the far end comes a timid voice, "Who goes there?" 

On the opposite end of the hallway from Raven is a small goblinoid, half revealed in a shadow. Leaning against the wall behind him is a halfspear, in his hand a sling.

------------------------------
If the group attacks the goblin, here is the initiative to follow:

Raven
Aaman
Morn
Celpher
Geramon
Tanarel
Lucian
Sydney
Axel
Goblin


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

Y el mapo...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

Raven advances with a purposeful stride towards the goblin.  She holds her bastard sword in her left hand at waist level.  She raises her right hand & points at the goblin, speaking in an authoritative voice, "Whak bator oy!"

If the goblin raises it's sling, or flees, she will charge & attempt to slay.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

The goblin realizes Raven is not a fellow guard and screams an alarm. The alarm is an irritating, high screech.

The goblin raises his sling with trembling hands, screeching louder and louder.

"What in the Gods' names..." Axel yells out, dropping his halberd. He covers his ears with his hands as he jogs into the hallway. "Shut it up!" he yells out quickly grabbing his whip and then covering his ears again.

Begin Combat...


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2003)

OOC:  I guess Raven can attack.  She didn't have any ranks in Bluff anyway...

Raven will charge & try to cut the little goblin in two before it can skewer her on its spear for a double damage charge.

attack:  roll 9 + 1 BAB +2str +2chrg = 14

dmg (if appropriate) roll (d10) 9+3(two handed str)  = 12

Raven will focus her dodge on the goblin:AC 10+5chain +2dex +1dodge-2charge = 16


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will draw his dagger and rush down the hallway to help support Raven.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 24, 2003)

*Celpher*

OOC: Hmmm... everyone goes to combat too fast....
If Celpher gets initiative ahead of everyone else (not likely with his Dex), he will try to _fascinate_ the goblin.

If Sel doesnb't have initiative, well... we'll wait to see what everyone else does.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

Morn

Morn will advance through the doorway and down the hallway towards the goblin. 

OOC: I will just do a regular move and move.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 24, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian follows along as everyone goes forward.  "Hmm.  I know I was just speaking about the need for haste, but I'm wondering now if perhaps it should be combined with just a tad more stealth, though from the sound of this screeching, that may now be a moot point."


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 24, 2003)

*Geramon*

Following Lucien, Geramon replies amused: "What did you expect: fighters are not praised for their brains are they?"  

Geramon will tag along in the back staying close to Lucian, while watching any actions either Celpher or Aaman makes with great interest.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 24, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Seeing Aaman draw a weapon and charge off, Sydney assumes their conversation is now over.  He turns to Geramon in order to finish his last statement.

"...what kind of mage are you Geramon? Geramon? Hmm, guess I can wait til later to talk to him..."

Sydney then draws a dagger of his own and positions himself in the doorway to the hall, although he isn't sure how effective he can be with all the Big People charging down the hallway in front of him.

"Don't they know the scout is supposed to go _first_?"


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 24, 2003)

Raven charges at the little goblin with her bastard sword raised for the kill.

The frightened goblin stops shrieking and dodges away from Raven's blade.

Aaman draws his dagger and moves to aid Raven.

Morn rushes down the hallway past Aaman.

Celpher moves into the hallway to see what he can do.

Geramon stays close to Lucian, waiting by the door.

Tanarel rushes into the hallway.

Lucian moves past Geramon into the hallway.

Sydney draws his dagger and waits for room to be made in the hallway.

Axel moves between Raven and Morn. He slashes his whip at the goblin. The whip nearly hits Raven and misses the goblin also.

The goblin shoots a bullet from his sling at Raven, but misses and bounces off the wall to roll near Aaman's feet.

The  goblin then makes a nervous laugh and runs farther down the hallway. He provokes an attack of opportunity from Raven, but Raven poorly misses.

End Of First Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Second Round

An orc pokes its head out of the door in the middle of the hallway. He comes out and fires at Aaman with a bolt from his crossbow. The bolt misses and hits a torch, putting it out.

A half-orc takes the place of the goblin. The half-orc provokes an attack of opportunity from Raven, but the barbarian again misses badly.

The half-orc guard swings his short sword at Raven. Raven makes a quick attempt to move out of the way, but the sword's edge makes it to her thigh. [Raven takes 1 point of damage.]

Another orc moves up behind the half-orc. With him is a light crossbow, aimed at Raven. Raven's reflexes prove too quick for the crossbowman, as the bolt shoots past the front of Raven and hits hard against the wall, breaking.

O1 has a light crossbow, a short sword, and is wearing scale mail.

O2 has a light crossbow, a short sword, and is wearing chain mail.

HO has a short sword and is wearing a chain shirt.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 25, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon will grab a torch from the wall and wait until there is room for him to step into the long corridor, crossbow at the ready, while poking his head out of the room to look at what's going on. "Lucian, maybe it's better if we stay in this room and let the fighters do... well... the fighting." Meanwhile he will update the halfling behind him on what he sees. In a sport reporter voice: "It seems more 'bad people' as you say are out there. I saw a greenish ugly creature a few feet away. The fierce woman fighter, the quite delusional Axel and Morn are farther away down the hallway. It sounds like they're in battle, but they're too far away and people are blocking my view."









*OOC:*


 There were torches right? Else I feel kinda stupid...


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Geramon*



			
				Sullaf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[Yup, there was.]


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 25, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Well, sounds like there's more than enough people in that hallway as it is.  Whatta ya say we just stick around here and act as, I dunno, reserves or something?"

With that being said, Sydney will begin checking out the Missile Room, examining the racks, the target, basically trying to keep himself occupied to avoid the temptation of charging off down the hall to see what he's missing.









*OOC:*



just in case it's necessary
Search check: 13(roll) + 3(skill bonus) = 16


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 25, 2003)

"I will send you to hell halfbreed.  I may die today, but I will never work in your salt mines!"

Raven will continue to attack w/her bastard sword two handed at the half orc.  

OOC:  You'd better roll for me, Chauzu.  Wouldn't the odds favor a 20 next ; )

To hit:  +3 1d10 +3
AC:  18 (chain, dex & dodge vs the half orc.)


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 25, 2003)

*Celpher*

Celpher will withhold action for now... not being good at shooting, don't want to hit a friend.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 25, 2003)

Morn

Morn will move and attack Orc#2. Try and sneak up on us will you?


----------



## Zhure (Feb 25, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman moves to flank with Morn, using his dagger in melee.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 25, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian waits at the end of the hallway. He gave a half-grin to the wizard. "As you say, Geramon, the fighting can be left to the experts.  Nevertheless, it behooves us to stand ready to provide assistance should they fall in battle." 

Lucian stands ready to either advance and help or just get out of the way of a retreat.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 25, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon will use his torch to shed light in the hallway to make up for the lost candle. He continues his report while lightly grinning to Lucian "And there goes that very muscular woman again. She attacks ... the... whatever is fighting her. She is going for the kill, no doubt about that! I would not like to be in HIS shoes, if you know what I mean Morn and Aaman try to outflank the greenish thing in the middle. They swing there weapons. Our new friend Celpher seems to hesitate: seems he is afraid to hit one of us... or them." Geramon turns his head and smiles at the halfling "You're missing all the action!"









*OOC:*


 Hee that's my color!


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 25, 2003)

Raven grips tightly with both hands on her sword and swings it masterfully. Her bastard sword severs the half-orc's left arm. A roar as great as a lion's exits the half-orc's mouth. The half-orc becomes winded by the attack, dizzy from all the blood leaving his body. [A critical... you're so lucky Manzanita!]

Aaman moves towards the orc in front of him, dagger ready. He swings it but fails to connect as the orc block it with his crossbow.

Morn flanks O2 and strikes him in the back of the neck with a strong chop. When the hand hits, the orc's upper body bounces forward and he gasps.

Celpher waits for a clearer shot.

Tanarel moves up a bit and waits for room to attack.

Lucian also waits.

Sydney begins searching the room. So far, he finds nothing but dust behind the racks and weapons.

Axel angles towards the wall so he can get an attack on O1. He manages to rap the edge of the whip onto the orc's arm and makes a yank in hopes of the orc dropping his weapon. He fails, but still hurts the orc a bit.

End Of Second Round
-------------------------------
Beginning Of Third Round

O1 loads another bolt onto his crossbow. After it is fitted, he aims at Raven. The accuracy of a crossbow is poor, and thus it misses Raven by a foot.

O2 manages to recover and drops his crossbow. He draws his short sword and attack Morn, who he feels a greater threat from. He slashes Morn across the chest with powerful strength. Unfortunetly for Morn, the pain is powerful also. [Morn is at 0 hit point now and is disabled.]

HO sees his fate clearly, and makes a final lunge at Raven in hope of a heroic death. It is a last struggle but he misses with poor judgement from his dizziness, and hits the wall. The half-orc drops to the ground unconcious.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 25, 2003)

...et le mape.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 26, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman continues striking at the orc, hoping to distract it so Morn will have a better chance of putting it down.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2003)

"Your arm is next you slimy bastard"  Raven shouts at the orc.  She moves forward to attack, focusing her dodge against it.

OOC:  Good roll, Chauzu!


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 26, 2003)

*Geramon*

"O NO! Morn seems hurt. Come on Lucian and Sydney, let's try and help him, for I fear he is on the brink of death". That said, Geramon drops his crossbow, fetches his club and moves behind Aaman. Then he yells at Aaman "What goes 'quack quack'?" and swings his club at the Orc.









*OOC:*


 Club: 5 (roll) -1 (str) = 4


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 26, 2003)

*Celpher*

Pyrite moves up behind Aamon and shoots the Orc with his crossbow.

[ROLL] 2-1=1 [/ROLL]

OOC: Well, at least I didn't hit Aamon in front


----------



## dddawson (Feb 26, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian gives Geramon a pained look.  "Enough of these foul canards," he mutters.  He stands ready to assist, but is unfortunately blocked by other party members.

(OOC: Well, if I'm reading the situation right, he's blocked.  If not, he acts, either to pull Morn to safety or to attack.)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 26, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman ducks, also narrowly avoiding a crossbow bolt.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 27, 2003)

Morn will crawl back 5 feet away from the Orc. Moan!!


----------



## Zhure (Feb 27, 2003)

*Aaman*

As soon as Aaman can get clear, he'll try to heal Morn.  roll 7+1 = 8 hit points


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 27, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney will enter the hallway and see if it's possible for him to reach the doorway halfway down the left side of the hallway.









*OOC:*


 Sydney will be using his Dodge feat against O2, making his AC 17.  If necessary, he will use Tumble to get past O2 and through the doorway without incurring a AoO.
Tumble Check: 11(roll) + 5(skill bonus) = 16


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 28, 2003)

Raven moves onto the Half-Orc's body to attack O1. Getting provoked by Raven, the orc drops his crossbow and pulls out his short sword. If the sword was a bit longer it would have hit Raven, but the orc misses the attack.

Raven then swings her bastard sword at the orc. Her sword connects and gets across the enemy's chest. It is a great swing for Raven, but the attack leaves the orc still standing to fight.

Aaman continues the fight with O2 to distract him from the badly hurt Morn. He misses the orc, but successfully captures the orc's attention.

Morn crawls away to escape.

Celpher moves up behind Aaman and fires a bolt from his crossbow. Sadly, the bolt flies off into the distance past all in front and nearly hits Raven. The bolt snaps in two as it hits the wall and lands before Raven and his opponent.

Geramon sees Morn in terrible pain and moves up behind Tanarel, but is unable to get further.

Tanarel waits.

Lucian moves up behind Geramon and also waits to assist.

...and coming in behind all others is the little halfling, waiting eagerly to look beyond the doorway in the middle of the hallway.

Axel moves up to confront O2 and protect the escaping Morn. As he does, the orc slashes Axel on his right arm. Angered by the attack and pain, Axel attempts to attack with his whip, but he misses. That arm was his whip arm.

End Of Round Three
------------------------------
Beginning Of Round Four

O1 attacks Raven but misses really poorly. As it clings ageanst Raven's chain mail, the orc drops his sword. The orc still looks confident to fight.

O2 thrusts his weapon into Aaman's side, a critical attack. Aaman is wounded badly, and will not survive another successful attack. [Aaman take 8 points of damage, leaving 1 HP left.] The orc smiles and licks Aaman's blood off of his sword.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2003)

Raven will continue to attack the Orc.  "You will die before I do, today, Orc."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 28, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman falls unconscious.

-8 hit points. 3 Subdual.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Aaman*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Aaman falls unconscious.
> 
> -8 hit points. 3 Subdual. *




OOC: Oh yes, that annoying subdual. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## dddawson (Feb 28, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian ponders the situation.  He wasn't very good with his sword, true, but it's an odd situation indeed when you find yourself behind the wizard.  "I'd guard the rear, if there were any other exits besides the one we're taking," he murmurs.


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 28, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"You never know, Lucian.  We are in a wizard's lair.  There's no telling what kind of nasties he could spring on us.  I bet there's secret passages & stuff around here, too.  I tell ya, I'm not taking _my_ eyes off our backtrail."

Sydney continues to stand at the back, looking both down the hallway and back into the room the party came from.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 28, 2003)

*Geramon*

When Geramon sees that his charge, in a moment of heroism, strands just behind Celpher, he sighs  "What good can _I_ do? I never hit anything in my life. Instead he tries to oversee the situation. He yells to Axel: "Try to push that greenish thing back into the room, Axel... Or kill it. We need to get it away from Morn and the dark skinned one. We need more room to move. This hallway keeps us trapped!"









*OOC:*


 Mental Note: You are a wizard. Do not engage enemies!


----------



## Zhure (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Aaman*



			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Oh yes, that annoying subdual. Thanks for the reminder.  *




 I try to be honest. If I'm not, it's a mental lapse not a moral one.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 28, 2003)

*Celpher*

Celpher reloads his crossbow, takes aim at the Orc (now with a clear shot,) and fires. 

[ROLL]13-1=12, damage 6[ROLL]

OOC: 12, may hit, may not hit. If it misses, Pyrite swears in dwarven.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 28, 2003)

Raven misses the orc as she swings for another hit. The orc sways out of the way and makes a loud grunt-like laugh.

Morn stays on the ground for safety as the others continue the fight.

Celpher swears in the dwarven tongue after he shoots his crossbow and misses yet again.

Geramon stays put and urges the others.

Tanarel moves up to the front to engage in combat with the orc. As he steps in front of Aaman's dying body, he strikes at the orc. The orc is pierced in the stomache, disabled and still eager to fight.

Feeling it a bit odd to be behind a mage, Lucian moves in front of the wizard.

Sydney stays behind to guard the back.

Axel nods at Geramon's remark and slashes his whip at the orc. With the added pain, the orc drops to the ground unconcious. Axel then moves up behind Raven to fight the last orc.

End Of Round Four
------------------------------
Beginning Of Round Five

The final orc stands defiant against the escapees as if he was defending a noble attempt. He swings his blade at Raven, but with failure.

[Aaman is now at -3 HP.]


----------



## dddawson (Feb 28, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian continues to try to move forward.  "Onward, onward, friends.  Press the foe, and let him understand the inevitability of our victory."   He pauses.  "Mmm.  I rather like that, but it might be a bit too over the top, I'm afraid.  Geramon, can you see to helping our fallen healer?"

He tries to help pull Aaman to safety, passing him back to Geramon.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 1, 2003)

*Geramon*

"I will do my best, but I'm not sure if that's enough. If anyone has healing potions or powers this would be a good time to show it" Geramon will tend to Aaman  to the best of his abilities. 









*OOC:*


 Untrained Heal check Roll: 18(!) 







Geramon binds the wounds as best as he can and seems quite pleased with the result. He turns to Sydney and ask "Can you scout behind the door here. Maybe you can find some healing potions, or better yet, the way out of here. I still want my spellbook and pet back so keep your eyes open."

To the others: "Those who can fight: go and help Raven. We need her fighting skills so keep her alive. Lucian stay close to me and guard the rear in case we get attacked from behind. Sydney is probably right: there could be secret passages and we could be attacked from behind. I will try to help Morn although I do think healing potions would do much more, but as no other has ANY healing skills, I will just have to do. We should make haste for I fear we lost or element of suprise... no thanks to some less subtle persons.

Geramon will then try to help Morn.









*OOC:*


 I'm taking the Heal skill next level


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

As soon as the way is clear, Sydney will approach the side door and peer inside.  If the door is closed, he will open it.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 1, 2003)

Whoops forgot the map.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven, needless to say(?) will continue to try to kill that orc, with no more words to say.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 1, 2003)

Raven makes a final, silent thrust straight through the orc's chest and out on the other side. The orc feels massive amounts of pain for a very small amount of time as he dies quickly from the attack. When Raven pulls her sword back, the orc's blood manages to hit the ground before he does.

End Of Combat
------------------------------
Experience so far:

Raven: 356
Morn: 356
Geramon: 230
Celpher: 150
Aaman: 150
Sydney: 310
Lucian: 150

Geramon manages to stablilize Aaman's body after Lucien pulls the body back to him. [Keeping Aaman at -3 HP.]

When Sydney enters through the doorway from the hallway he sees to his horror a prisoner, who looks to be elvish or half-elvish, strapped tightly onto a chair covered with spiked. Clearly this person is now dead. This is on the opposite end of the room, with a rack full of torchering equipment hanging on the wall.

Near Sydney is a table and a small chair. Near the feat of the chair is an untied rope which could have held a prisoner to the chair. On the table a short whip. Near the door, another chair with a rolled-up rope on the seat. If Celpher enters this room, he immeditely remembers the interrogation room he was stuck in and questioned.

Aaman and Morn are in need of some desperate healing. Raven is also on the low side. Sydney, Axel, and Tanarel need a bit also.

Carry on.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 1, 2003)

*Geramon*

"We should find some healing for Aaman. I'm pretty sure he is out of immediate danger for now but I do not know how long he will last. So, I suggest we make haste. If someone could carry Aaman? He IS a healer so we should not leave him here. He could prove very valuable later on as I'm the only one besides him with SOME healing knowledge. Now let's go...!"


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 1, 2003)

Axel heads back to the last room to recover his halberd. As he does so when he passes Celpher he says, "Not very useful yet, new comer. Why don't you go loot the bodies of those creatures when your not busy?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

*RAven*

Raven glances back down the hallway towards her companions.  Seeing that combat has been sucessfully concluded for now, she looks forward.  

"The goblin has fled!  There is one door ahead.  Despite our injuries, I believe our only hope of survival lies with continuing our escape before they can organize more resistance.  Follow me!  Axel, your halbert would be very useful up here!"

Raven then turns & charges down the hall to the remaining door.  She will listen at it (assuming it is closed) while she waits for at least some of her companions to join her.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney turns to Geramon. "Maybe you & Tanarel should stay in this room and look after Aaman & Morn.  I'll try to catch up to that crazy woman and see if I can find some healing potions to bring back here.  If the door locks from the inside, I suggest you lock it.  I'll knock three times, then twice, when I come back."

With that said, Sydney will leave the interrogation room and take off down the hallway to join Raven. "Geez, doesn't anyone here understand the concept of _stealth_?"

When Sydney reaches Raven, he will check the door as well.









*OOC:*


Listen Check: 10(roll) + 4(skill bonus) = 14







After looking at the door to determine if it opens into the room or out to the hallway, Sydney will check to see if it's locked.









*OOC:*


will finish posting Sydney's actions after finding out results of listen check, which way the door opens, and whether or not it's locked.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 1, 2003)

Tanarel nods at Sydney and crouches down besides Morn.

"How are you feeling Morn? Do you think you can handle it here for a while if we have to?" Tanarel then crouches down at O2's body. "Maybe I can find some potions if I search these bodies." 

As he does so he finds a potion of minor healing. "Well... I didn't doubt it." 

Just when the place is starting to seem a bit safe, the creak of an opening door echoes down the end of the hall. Afterwards, the dungeon is silent once more.

Nothing can be seen on the other side though as Raven starts down the hall. The end of the hall can hardly be seen as it is in shadows. Only two torches light this hallway. Behind Raven follows Sydney.

When Raven steps 10 feet forward, the floor gives way behind her to the hall corner. The floor crumbles beneath Sydney's feat, and the halfling falls down 8 feet. Some medium-sized humanoids would be able to get out of this trap, but for a small one like Sydney, this is very tough. [Sydney takes 1 point of damage.]

The sides of the pit are steep, smooth, and greasy.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 2, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"OW!!"

Sydney rubs his bruised backside as he regains his feet.  He peers at the walls, then up to the hallway above him. "Umm, a little help here?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

Raven glances up the corridor where the goblin escapes.  She continues to look that way as she lays down her bastard sword & pulls her longbow off her back.  Then, assuming no enemy approaches, she lies down on her stomache & lowers the bow with both hands towards the halfling.

"Can you jump up & grab this?  I'll pull you out!  Hurry" She tells Sydney.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 2, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"I don't know, but I'll try."









*OOC:*



Jump Check: 16(roll) + 4(skill bonus) = 20
jump ht. = 2 ft. + 3 ft. 1 in. for height, means I should be able to reach up 5 ft. 1 in.  Is this enough to reach the longbow?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 2, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon remembers that he dropped his crossbow and will retrieve it, following Axel. "I'm going to retrieve my crossbow: either follow Sydney or hide in the other room, but don't stand in the hallway. I cannot carry the dark elf; he is too heavy for me, so someone else should take care of him. I wil support Morn when I get back."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

It occurs to Raven that the bodies of the the dead orc & half-orc she slew might contain potions or other valuables.  Are they in the pit?  or on which side.  If in the pit, she will ask Sydney to check the bodies before pulling him out.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 2, 2003)

Morn

Morn looks pale and he cannot stand (hit points at 0). Gasp. If you need to leave me here I understand. Cough. I will only slow you down. Give the healing potion to Aaman he needs it more than me.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 2, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *It occurs to Raven that the bodies of the the dead orc & half-orc she slew might contain potions or other valuables.  Are they in the pit?  or on which side.  If in the pit, she will ask Sydney to check the bodies before pulling him out. *




Yes, the two bodies are down in the pit with Sydney.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

*Aaman*

>remains unconscious<


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 3, 2003)

*Celpher*

Sel reaches Morn and pulls him to his feet, putting his arm around Sel's shoulders for support. "No one's leaving your behind. We're all in this together."

OOC: Reload crossbow before helping Morn up, so Celpher can shoot it on the fly.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 3, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian frowns slightly.  "So, is this a trap that is always ready--in which case, I am forced to wonder why our opponents did not fall prey to it; is there some mechanism for bypassing it which they knew the secret to?--or has it been activated from elsewhere to catch us?  In either case, we have a harder road ahead than I'd thought.  I'd not expected this Zanzer lout to have spent so much effort in placing traps in his own dungeon.  Has he no confidence in his bars and guards?  Of course, given the outcome, a lack of trust in them may be justified."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 3, 2003)

*Celpher*

"Like any prison," notes Sel, I'm sure they have measures in place in case of a breakout."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2003)

Raven says to Sydney.  "My small friend.  I think it best to search those bodies before you exit the pit.  They may have healing potions.  Or something else."

Raven then rises again w/her bastard sword as the halfling searches the bodies.  She keeps her eye on the hallway where the goblin fled.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 3, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Hmm, okay I'll look."

Sydney will then proceed to search the dead bodies for anything useful.









*OOC:*


Chauzu, feel free to make any rolls necessary for me from now on.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 3, 2003)

Sydney searches the two bodies laying next to him. On the orc's corpse, three potions of cure minor wounds is found. On the half-orc's, a potion of cure light wounds.

Tanarel crouches down next to Aaman and pops the quork off of the potion he found. He then pours the liquid onto a wound of Aaman's. [Aaman is cured 1 point.]


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 4, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Hey!  I found some potions that I think might help!  If someone comes to the pit, I'll toss them up!"

Sydney opens & quaffs one of the Cure Minor Wounds potions, then prepares to toss the rest up to whoever comes to the edge of the pit.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2003)

*Raven*

"Excellent, my friend.  I could certainly use some healing.  But don't toss them, if possible.  I'd hate to see a repeat of Axel's mistake.  Can you pocket them somehow, then climb out using my longbow?"

"While you're down there, do you see any way to reset the pit?  Where is what was the floor?  Is there any mechanism to put it back?  In any case, come, get out on my side.  I may need help if they attack.  The others can lower tehmselves on that side & we can help them out on this."


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 4, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon returns with his crossbow and asks "Are you all still here? Let's move! Axel could you carry Aaman? We need to go. I'll help Sel support Morn. Let's see what our halfling friend and that barbaric woman are up to"

Geramon will put one of Morn's arm round his neck hoping that the dwarf will take the other side, and starts to move to the end of the corridor


----------



## dddawson (Mar 4, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian stands at the edge of the pit.  "Well, this is definitely awkward, whether it indicates a response to our attempted exodus or not.  Rope would be useful...wait a moment.  I nearly think I remember something..." 

Lucian returns to the interrogation room to get the rope that was found there.  While there, he does a quick search just to see if he can find anything else useful.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2003)

*RAven*

"It looks like others need the healing more than I.  The pit is only 8 feet deep.  I think we can pull each other in & out."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Lucian*

Other than the rope, Lucian finds nothing else that could be of use to the party. The rope is 10 feet long.

Axel lifts Aaman onto his shoulder and moves carefully to the pit. He then slowly lowers the half-elf into the pit, making sure not to cause injury again. Then Axel scoots down in it and says, "I'll stay down here to lower and raise everybody, since I'm strongest." 

Sydney and Axel see no way to reset the pit, as it has crumbled.

Sydney grabs Raven's bow and is lifted out. Axel kicks aside the orc's body and lifts Aaman up to Raven and Sydney.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2003)

*Raven*

"Sydney, keep watch down this hallway as I lift up the others.  Perhaps you could give the stronger potion to Aamon now as well.  He may have more healing spells he could cast if he revives."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *[Aaman is cured 1 point.] *




 Since 3 of those are subdual points, Aaman actually heals 1 real and 1 subdual, so he's at -1. 

Greg


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 5, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart

This is madness ! 

Tanarel says as he climbs down the ledge

What kind of a person would make a trap that his own followers could fall into! If Hoar had his way, this whole 'dungeon' would be brought back within an inch of the ground on which he stands.

Tanarel then approaches Axel who is helping the fellow members get across the pit.

I must admit that you are a strong man but do not think lightly of the others. We have not yet elected you as our leader therefor i must warn you once again. Stop playing as if you are mightiest one of us all. We need each other and in Hoar's name we shall seek vengeance for our imprisonment together!

He will accept the help Axel offers to get out of the pit









*OOC:*


 If he is still willing to give it


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2003)

"On the contrary, Tanarel, "says  Raven, winking at him with her back towards Axel.  Then she turns to Axel. "Now is the time for you to take the lead."  She gestures for him to take the front of the party.

"Let's give more potions to the healer.  If we can get him up, he may be able to cast more healing spells."


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 6, 2003)

*Geramon*

When Geramon sees the hole in the ground, he makes sure Morn can stand and wipes the sweat of his forehead. While panting he asks "What happened here? A trap I assume. This Zanzer fellow really is paranoid. Anyway Morn could use some help getting across. He is still very weak. For that matter, how is Aaman doing? And Sydney, any luck finding some kind of healing?"

Geramon starts to descend into the pit.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 6, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney sits off to the side while the rest of the party makes its way through the pit.  He pulls out the Cure Light Wounds potion and gently pours it into to Aaman's mouth.

"Here ya go, Aaman.  You need to get better so you can tell me more about your magic."  Sydney gives the injured half-drow a faint smile.

Once the potion is gone, Sydney regains his feet and, with a nod to Raven, slowly & silently begins to make his way down the hall to the far doorway, keeping an eye out for any more traps.









*OOC:*


Using Move Silently & Search.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 6, 2003)

Axel grabs Tanarel from above and sets him down in the pit uneasely. He grumbles some words to his self as he stretches out to pick up Geramon next.

Tanarel is picked up by Raven, and then moves near Sydney, who just gave Aaman the potion. [Aaman is now back and kicking again, at 7 HP.]

Sydney then turns to inspect down the hall... spider webs appear on the walls to either side of him, spreading at a frightening rate. Sydney notices the webs and avoids them with his quick reflexes.

As the webs grow and grow down the hall, Tanarel, Aaman, Raven, Morn, and Celpher are caught in the webs. The top of the pit is roofed by the webs, ceiling Geramon and Axel in (but they are free to move below). Sydney and Lucien are are not caught, but Sydney has a wall of webs in front of him.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 7, 2003)

*Geramon*

Germon thinks to himself "Oh great, everybody is up there and I'm stuck with the moron down here. Why the hell did I EVER decide to leave Waterdeep."









*OOC:*


 Spellcraft 5(roll) + 7(skill) = 12 = never mind 







He yells "Is everybody alright up there?" He then turns to Axel and in an annoyed voice asks"Any idea how to get out of here, oh great leader?"

He sighs and murmurs to himself "I really begin to hate that Zanzer guy. If I were still in Waterdeep, one of my mentors would incinerate his ass so fast he wished he was never born! Stupid prison, idiot guards, annoying prisoners. I have never been attacked this much in my whole life. Did someone just put me into a cellar in Waterdeep? No sir. Did someone tried to kill you with a blade there. I don't think so! Did someone throw spider webs at you. Never! The sooner I get out of the savage place the better!


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 7, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Webs?  Where'd they come from?  I don't see any spiders..."

Sydney will draw one of his daggers and see if he can cut the webbing in front of him.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2003)

*Raven*

"Sorcery!  Geramon, we need your aid!"  She struggles to free herself.  If pure strength won't seem to work, she'll release her sword & try to pull out her dagger to cut the webs.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 7, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon will cast detect magic and (presumable it is indeed magic ) continues: "Right... Showtime. Show them what you're worth.

Geramon tries to keep his face as straight and stern as possible, and in the lowest,heaviest, scholar voice he can produce he replies "It seems that someone triggered a magical trap, which in response produced the spider webs here. Or we are indeed surrounded by spiders, which does not seem likely to me. I am not familiar with this kind of magic ergo I cannot dispel the effect. Be prepared for the worst for I fear that this is the work of an evil, mighty Evoker, the most foul wizards known to Man! I do know that web is particularly vulnerable to fire, so use your torches men!"









*OOC:*


 Knowledge Arcana (if needed be) 20!(roll) + 7(skill) = 27


----------



## Zhure (Mar 7, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman clears the webs from his own skull and gains his feet as quickly as possible. He'll look to see whose most injured and try to heal them some.

"No more front line for me...."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 7, 2003)

"You're the one who always goes around claiming you're the smart one, you wizard!" Axel is on the verge of beating up the little wizard below him, but instead says without paying attention to what Geramon said about torches, "I got an idea!" He pulls out the torch he grabbed back in the storage room. Too bad it's not lit. With nothing to make a fire on the torch, Axel throws it away and swears.

While Axel sits down on the ground like a grumpy kid, Geramon concludes that it is indeed magic, and that fire does indeed break its bonds.

Sydney finds he is having a hard time cutting the webbing with his dagger, as does Raven.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 7, 2003)

Tanarel 

Tanarel takes a look at his right hand and says to himself

Why didnt I grasp a torch on the way over 

Tanarel looks at Sydney with a smile and says 

Haha ... seems like we have the unexpected edge we need. Sydney is as agile as he looks. I betcha they didn't count for him to come along!

Sydney would you mind assisting me a bit to get this filthy web off me?

Then he tries to take out his dagger and clear the webs from around him. Possibly with the help of Sydney.









*OOC:*


I remembered reading a dagger. If he has none i hope he took a longsword with him, though it would be ludicrous to try and cut the webbing with that


----------



## dddawson (Mar 7, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian looks at his comrades, wrapped in webbing.  "Mmm.  This seems to be rather a sticky situation.  Geramon, can you hear me?  If these are magical, will they just go away on their own eventually, or are they permanent?  And if we set them on fire isn't that likely to, well, hurt the people they're covering?  That would seem like a very risky solution." 

Lucian experimentally tries to cut Celpher free of the web, taking great care to not get caught himself.  If this utterly fails, he heads back to look for a torch he can take.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 7, 2003)

*Geramon*

"I can hear you just fine. Lucian has a point. Burning the web away should be done very carefully. I do not know what the duration of the effect is. It could be seconds or days. Does anybody has any means to produce fire? We have a torch down here, and maybe we can burn our way out.

Geramon picks up the torch"Axel, could you make a hole in the web with your halberd? That way we can climb out"









*OOC:*


 Since I failed my spellcraft check, how much do I actually know?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2003)

Raven will continue to struggle with to break out of the web.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 7, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Fizzlestix.  These things are tougher than Aunt Ruby's venison steaks."

Sydney then turns to Tanarel, a plaintive look on his face. "I'm having no luck cutting through these things, Tanarel.  I don't know how I can help you...", Sydney then hears the comments from the others about fire being effective.  "Hold on, Tanarel.  I have an idea!"

Sydney then looks up at the walls in his immediate area, hoping that a lit torch is ensconced there.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 8, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[Tanarel has a longsword, dagger, and bastard sword, though the bastard is for sale whenever his return to town is.]

Tanarel manages to cut some of the webbing, but most are in tact and he is still stuck.

Lucian's mastwerwork sword cuts Celpher's bonds with ease compared to the daggers. Celpher should be free soon.

Raven still struggles and has no luck.

Geramon knows that this is magical webbing, but he is unsure whether it is the spell named _web_ or different spell.

Sydney finds no torch near him in his little "jail" of webs. On the other hand, he does notice a little opening in the webs that are big enough for him to fit in to reach Raven. He might get stuck though.

Axel takes his halberd and thrusts it at the webbing above. A small hole is made which can be made to get to Morn, but they might get stuck.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 8, 2003)

Tanarel 

"Since there is no other thing for me to do ill just keep on hacking away" Tanarel says outloud: "I suggest everyone keeps on doing that until we are all free." 

Though the situation isn't going like Tanarel hoped it would he keeps on hacking into the web. He starts with his right hand so that if a surprise attack is launched he will at least be able to swing his sword in the right direction. When that is secure he will randomly hack away the rest. 

"Did someone already got a chance to get loose and is there a possibility that someone could get a fire started in these foul webs. I don't mind getting burned nearly as much as not being able to move when they attack. And I'm guessing they will attack soon."


----------



## dddawson (Mar 8, 2003)

*Lucian*

"Good Celpher, it seems I am making progress, albeit slowly.  Perhaps you could use my blade to extricate Morn from these most unpleasant strands.  I would do so myself, but I fear that if I did so, I might become entangled myself, and thus unable to help liberate anyone."


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 8, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Darn, no torches here.  So much for my idea, Tanarel."

Sydney returns to his dagger and tries to widen the opening between Tanarel and himself.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 8, 2003)

Tanarel 

"I thank you nevertheless for the effort you were about to make Sydney" 
Tanarel says while looking at sydney with a smile.
"Still you seem less effected by the webs of us all. Please tell me Whats your secret ?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 8, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I've nothing to cut the webbing except a dagger, too."

If no one speaks up for healing, Aaman will cast on himself.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 10, 2003)

*Celpher*

Sel takes the proffered long sword, and attemps to cut away the webs encasing Morn.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 10, 2003)

Tanarel continues to hack away the webbing surrounding him. It appears that the webs are half-way cut away.

Once Lucian removes the webs around Celpher, the dwarf then takes the sword and starts removing the webbing around Morn.

Sydney widens the opening of the little hole with his dagger.

Axel continues to poke a bigger opening at the webs above him and Geramon. They will soon be able to get to Morn and Raven.

Raven finally breaks the webs holding her upper body. Now she needs to get rid of the ones sticking to her legs.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

Raven will keep working on cutting her webs.  She'll make sure she's got her sword handy, in case they get company.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 11, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Tanarel, see if there's a torch nearby you can hack free to burn this stuff away a little faster.  I'll work on clearing out the bottom portion of this section, although the going appears to be quite slow."

Sydney continues to slowly widen the opening between Tanarel and himself.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 11, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

As a reply to Sydneys comment Tanarel looks around to see if there is a torch somewhere in this hallway he can reach. 

"I will try and get one Sydney. Thats a mighty clever idea indeed." 

When Tanarel looks behind him in search for a torch he says to the others: 

"I need a torch here. And i need it fast. Doesnt anyone have 1 with him." Then he looks in the direction of Geramon and says: "Geramon, Isnt there anything you might be able to do. If you cant flame them perhaps some other elemental will prove its worthiness somehow. Although i cant think of any!" 

He will then think back of his military carrier and tries to remember if he has already experienced these webbing from a training or something. By doing so he will give up cutting the webbing for a few turns.









*OOC:*


 Perhaps Knowledge military training on how to act in sticky situations or how to deal with sorcerer spells 







[Roll] 10 + 2 (Ranks) + 2 (Int) [/Roll]


----------



## Zhure (Mar 11, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman quietly casts a healing spell, trying to mend a few of his wounds and then keeps a watchful eye on the hallway ahead of them. _Aaman casts CMW on himself._

"Thanks for whoever hoisted me over that drop," he says smiling.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 12, 2003)

With hard work and determination, Raven manages to cut herself free.

Sydney is halfway done with cutting the webs between him and Tanarel. 

Tanarel notices a torch next to Aaman. Aaman will need to be cut loose a bit to reach it.

Aaman cures 1 point.

"It was I who helped you!" Axel replies to Aaman while continuing to to remove the webbing above him and Geramon. He is almost done.

Morn is almost freed with Celpher's aid.

So far, Tanarel can think of nothing to get him out of this situation rather than Sydney's advice on using torches.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 12, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Ill help you get loose Aaman, if in return you will get me that torch over there !!" Tanarel says while spotting the torch.

Tanarel tries to turn around and help Aaman get loose first in order to aquire the torch. 

Then he screams to Sydney: "Nice going my little friend. We may just have the upper edge on this web situation now. Could you be my eyes for a few moments and watch the front for any surprise attacks the enemy may launch !"


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 12, 2003)

From within the pit, fed up with the web, the dungeon, and Axel  Geramon replies annoyed : "I have no way to produce fire, else I would have done it already! What do you see me for? Some kind of peasent? Furthermore I am NOT an  Elementalist, so calling upon the elements is NOT something I do. If you'd have had  ANY arcane knowledge, this most certainly was clear to you!" He continues with a mocking voice "By the way How are you planning on lighting your torch, SIR Tanarel?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2003)

" I think we will emerge from this without fire. " says Raven.  She procedes to attempt to cut/pull Aamon &/or Tanarel free.  "We are all in this together my friends.  Let us not bicker & forget who the REAL enemy is."  Raven's voice fades to a murmer.  "I'm going to kill that Zanzer Tem..."


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 12, 2003)

*Geramon*

Even more annoyed to Axel "Hurry up with the web already." Geramon sits down in a corner of the pit and starts complaining to no one in particular but just loud enough so people can hear him "I'm cold, I'm hungry, I'm lost, I'm in a pit in a dungeon, I'm without my spellbook, I've lost Ron and I'm surrounded by idiots. What else can go wrong...


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 12, 2003)

"Calm down you goof!" Axel yells at Geramon finishing his job with the webs. "Now, help me pull Morn down here!"

With that said from Axel, Celpher finishes freeing Morn.

So far Aaman and Tanarel are still stuck to the webs. Sydney still has webbing blocking the front of him. Raven, Morn, Lucian, and Celpher are freed, as are Geramon and Axel, but they are still stuck down in the pit trap.

------------------------------

The end of the hallway brightens a bit, a dark haired figure stands there. The man appears to be old with a short black beard. The man laughs, then says, "You should have gone to work in the salt mines! Nobody escapes from my jail and lives to tell about it!" 

Just then another pit appears in front of... Zanzer.

Suprise Round:
Zanzer
Sydney
Raven
Tanarel
Aaman

Next Round Initiative:
Zanzer
Sydney
Raven
Tanarel
Aaman
Celpher
Lucian
Geramon
Morn
Axel


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 12, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"So you are the one responsible for me being trapped here. Now i will get my vengeance in Hoar's name! We will now take apart your dungeon and make you our captive. With Hoar's blessing my comrades and I will render you powerless and sell you as a slave to a taskmaster who will make you work till the end of your days for that is the only justice I see fit for the likes of you !!" 

With that said Tanarel's leading capacity comes to mind and he yells orders as he see's fit. He starts of with: 

"Sydney, could you buy me some time by distracting him while I get lose from these webs."

"Aaman, Get me that torch right now and burn away the webbing!"

"Geramon, I have no idea what you can do but now is the time to show us!"

"Axel, get your butt up here and help me get vengeance on this guy!"

"Raven, you are our last resort. Protect Geramon and Lucien !"

"Celpher, Get your crossbow ready to fire!"

He then tries to get lose from the webbing and musters all of his remaining strength.









*OOC:*


 Maybe a strength check to see if he can get lose in a rage (Wished he had a Barb lvl now  ) 







[Roll] 9 + 2 (Strength) = 11 [/Roll]

[Edit Minor Spelling error]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2003)

Raven will pull out her long bow & attempt to plug him.  "down in front!" she mutters to Tanarel.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 13, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman tries to grab and loosen the torch, failing that, he'll try to draw his dagger to cut himself more free.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 13, 2003)

*Celpher*

Being surprised, and in the wrong hallway, Sel'll just wait the first couple of rounds out...


----------



## dddawson (Mar 13, 2003)

*Lucian*

"And lo, the mysterious author of all our ills shows himself," mutters Lucian.  "Warrior or not, I'd like to introduce him to my blade...but alas, I am far from the conflict and for that matter, I don't even have my blade at the moment." 

Lucian waits for the situation to become more amenable to his actually doing anything.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 13, 2003)

*Morn*

"It is... unfortunate... but your work... to free me... I can't help... fight Zanzer..."

[OOC: That is assuming that Morn is still at 0 hitpoints and any strenous action will take him to -1]


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 13, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"I don't know how much I can do with a wall of webs in front of me, Tanarel, but I'll try."

Sydney then lays down in the corner of the hallway by the web wall and begins trying to cut an opening.  While he cuts furiously at the sticky strands barring his forward progress, he unleashes a verbal tirade at the nefarious wizard.

"Zanzer, you fool!  Do you have any idea who you are messing with?  The power and influence we can bring to bear on you is incalcuable. Attempting to capture us has been the biggest mistake of your career.  We are familiar with you and your so-called reputation, obviously more familiar than you are with us, else you never would have attempted this folly!  Mark what I say, trickster, we _will_ be your downfall!  Look in front of you.  You can't even control your own dungeon enough to come and get us!  Ha ha, you shall now be known as Zanzer the Fool, so inept he can't even wander his own property without setting off traps!  Whatta ya gonna do now, big man?  I bet you don't even have the power to fireball us!"









*OOC:*


Bluff and/or Intimidate check as necessary


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 13, 2003)

Zanzer laughs at Sydney. In fact, he laughs incredibly loud, echoing through the hall. The wizard stands there with his wand out to the side, with his other free hand out in front of himself. He stops laughing and remains silent.

Raven draws an arrow and releases it in front of her. Tanarel ducks out of the arrows way, goes through some webbings after, passes above Sydney's head, and hits the last wall of webbing, sticking to it instead of passing through an opening in it.

Tanarel manages to break the remaining webs sticking to him. [But fails to get into a rage.]

Aaman is unable to get a grip on the torch as he is limited with his reach. Thus, he starts to loosen himself with his dagger.

End Of Suprise Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of First Round

Zanzer smiles. A shiny, colorful sprinkle  glitters around his face, and then around Tanarel's body in a swirl. Tanarel's anger towards Zanzer disappears. He now feels as if Zanzer was a helping friend. "Please, my friend. Put down your arms. There is no need for this violence. I beg of you, as you were to be my guests." [Tanarel has been _charmed_ by Zanzer.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2003)

"We're in big trouble, "Raven mutters to herself.  She drops her bow & pulls out her dagger to help Aamon escape.  As she does so, she asks him, "we're sitting ducks here.  Do you have any more spells?  If you can heal, heal me, or better yet, get back there & heal the monk."


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 14, 2003)

*Geramon*

When Geramon hears Zanzer laugh he stands up straight and looks above him "What who where!!" He then looks at Axel as to what he is doing and readies himself to whatever creature rears his ugly head above the pit in frightened anxiety . 

He whispers to Axel "We need to get out of here! They need our help.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 14, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman nods, and saws faster. When free, he'll cast CLW on Raven at the first opportunity.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 14, 2003)

*Celpher*

Sel begins a battle both to boost morale, and try to drown out Zanzer talking to anyone.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 14, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"You are quite right my friend. There is no need for fighting in this situation. Man put down your weapons. There has been enough anger here." Tanarel says while putting his weapon in his shin. 









*OOC:*


If he wins his charisma check that is if you allow one for this situation. The situation that he must relinquish his weapon. He wil than say:"But ofcoarse you too can understand that an officer never throws his weapon to the ground for that is considered dishonorable." 

[Roll] 14 + 1 (Char) = 15 [/Roll]

If he fails the char check He will throw it down without a second thought of it.







Tanarel will then aproach Zanzer in a normal pace to shake his hand as friends always do.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Sydney manages to cut most of the webbing in front of him. [There is still some left, with a 25% chance of getting stuck.]

Raven helps Aaman cut the webs.

Tanarel, mesmerized by Zanzer, puts away his weapon to his side. The charmed warrior then walks past Sydney... and gets stuck in the webbing.

Aaman continues to cut the webs that he is stuck to. He will soon be free with the aid of Raven.

The dwarven bard begins to chant a bold song of the dwarven language. The language is not understood by Tanarel, but it reminds the human of his place. Tanarel is free of enchantment by Zanzer.

Meanwhile, Lucian waits in the very end of the party.

Geramon waits with Axel down in the pit. "We need room to get out of here!" Axel yells at the wizard as he grips his halberd.

Morn waits as he leans against the hallway wall.

End Of First Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Second Round

Unpleased with Celpher's singing and seeing Tanarel no longer affected by his charm, Zanzer also begins to chant in an unknown language that echoes through the hall. The shadowy wizard moves his free hand in front of him and let's loose a missile of magical energy from his fingertip. The _magic missile_ is in the form of an arrow and strikes Tanarel square in the stomache as he is entangled in the webs. [Tanarel takes 2 points of damage. Tanarel is now at 2/10 HP.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2003)

"Lucien, everyone, move on up!  We need all the help we can get!"  Raven calls back to the others.  She'll continue cutting Aamon's bonds for now, since she doesn't have a clear shot & doesn't have a good chance of broadjumping that pit.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 14, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel dazed and foggy in the head says:"What happened ? Where are we ? Why are we here ?" 

Its takes him a few moments to realize that the wizard was suggesting things to him he didnt wanna react to. Now back from the somewhat mindless state he was in he realizes that he is severely hurt and those sharp object that were thrown at him werent helping. 

This turn Tanarel waists on looking around trying to oversee the situation and yelling:
"Hoar, Now is the moment to help a true believer in your cause. I know its alot to ask but how can I make the Wizard pay if im severely wounded from the previous battles. Please if you could, Send me some lifeforce to regain my health and to become victorious in battle. For I will carry out Swift vengeance in your name!" 

Tanarel falls to one knee while screaming this.








*OOC:*


If the web allows it, If it means i get more webbing on me, So be it


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 14, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Seeing the dastardly way the wizard first tried to manipulate, then attack, his friend, something snaps within the little guy.

"Aaargh!" He screams at the top of his lungs.  Then he flings his dagger at Zanzer, taking off through what remains of the webbing right behind the throw.

"No MORE!" roars Sydney as he hurls himself over the pit and attempts to roll with the landing, hopefully not into Zanzer Tem.









*OOC:*


make Attack, Jump & Tumble checks as necessary, Chauzu.  Sydney will also be using Dodge against Zanzer.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 14, 2003)

*Lucian*

"Right, called to arms, I move forward into the breach once more...or I would if the people in front of me would do likewise.  Well, they also serve who stand and wait.  And wait." 

Lucian continues to wait for a chance to advance, planning to do so as soon as he can.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Sydney, fit with anger, throws his dagger past Tanarel at Zanzer. The dagger hits Zanzer in the armpit as he makes a gesture. The halfling then makes way for the pit. He tries jumping over it, but fails and hits... the ground. The pit that was before Zanzer disappears, leaving Sydney sitting on the ground that used to be there. With the pit goes Zanzer, fading away with a zoom. All that lies left in the hall are the adventurers and the remaining webs. A final, taunting laugh from Zanzer makes its way through the hall.

End Of Battle
------------------------------
Total XP so far:

Sydney: 380
Raven: 370
Tanarel: 422
Aaman: 160
Celpher: 216
Lucian: 160
Geramon: 250
Morn: 366

Tanarel tries falling to the ground on knees to pray, but the webs hold him back. He is spreading the webs more with this action.

Aaman is finally freed with the aid of Raven. Aaman casts CLW on Raven, causing the barbarian to jump with energy as her wounds heal. [Raven is up to 10 HP now.]

"What is going on?" yells Axel from inside the pit. The others can see Axel's weapon being shaken up and down from over the pit.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 14, 2003)

*Morn*

If there is a torch that Morn can take somewhere, and if needed, light it somehow, that is what Morn will do. He will do this very, very slowly, being very careful not to overexert himself.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 14, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney finds himself sitting on the floor of the hallway, slightly dazed.  He looks around for the wizard, but sees no sign of him.

"What happened?  And _what_ was I thinking?!"

Sydney collects his thrown dagger (if it's still there) and tries to collect himself.  He will then slowly approach the door at the end of the hallway and listen at it for anything on the other side.









*OOC:*


Listen check for door, please?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 15, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon somewhat confused by all that has happened, just looks around. Suddenly he realizes something and with a determent voice commands Axel "Lift me up. I want to get up there!









*OOC:*


 Did Geramon hear/spellcraft the magic missile?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 15, 2003)

> *If there is a torch that Morn can take somewhere, and if needed, light it somehow, that is what Morn will do. He will do this very, very slowly, being very careful not to overexert himself.*




Yes. There are plenty of torches along the first hallway.



> *Sydney collects his thrown dagger (if it's still there)*




It is not there. It has also vanished with Zanzer.



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sydney hears nothing behind the following door.



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geramon could hear Zanzer speaking in an unkown language, but he could not confirm if the language was a verbal component of a spell. Nor could he have seen the spell to make a spellcraft check.

Axel lifts Geramon out of the pit with uneasiness. "...Am I glad to get you out of here,"  he mutters. "Morn, what are you doing? Get yourself over here so we can get going!"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 15, 2003)

*RAven*

Raven curls her lip.  "What a strange encounter.  A real wizard would have incinerated Tanarel instead of giving him a pinprick.  He must just have been feeling us out.  Was he just an illusion.  I don't know much about these things."

Raven, seeing Sydney down the corridor unharmed, turns to help the other out of the pit.

"At this point, they know we're here & are probably preparing all sorts of traps, but we must be cautious.  Let's all be prepared before we press on.  Do we have any more healing for the monk?"


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 15, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel realizes he got himself in more of a predicament than before.
"Could someone aid me in getting this web of me? He yells at the people behind him. "Sydney, You are a brave man. I am glad that I can call you my friend and hope I can fight by your side more once again." 

Then with a painful look on his face he tries turning to Aaman. "Seems I could use more than healing from you once again Aaman. If you could, would you make an effort in Healing me and getting me out of this Webbing." 

Then without facing anyone in particular he scream:"Nice going man. You are brave and honest people. And with the help of Hoar we defeated him once. He fled and ran, which is to be expected from a wizard. But mark my words, We will find him again and bring him to juistice!


----------



## Zhure (Mar 15, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I have only a few spells left, but I'll gladly give what I can."

Aaman casts 1 CmW on Tanarel Whitehart, and readies a CmW for when the monk gets close.

"Someone stronger than I will have to help him across the pit, though."


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 15, 2003)

After grabbing the torch, Morn will slowly move towards Aaman.
"My apologies... I am quite hurt... I thought I might be able to help."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

Once everyone is across the pit & healed as much as possible, Raven will take her place w/Sydney at the door.  When everyone is ready, she'll open it.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

After being cured by Aaman, Morn says:"Thank you. I think I should be able to get across the pit now. My order specifically taught me to deal with pain like this. I might seem very wounded, but I can  still function fully due to special meditation techniques"

[OOC: how's that for explaining game mechanics ?]


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 16, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Thank you Aaman. Tanarel says when he received the healing. Tanarel will then try and get up if he is not still trapped in the webbing. He wil then look if he can help someone out of the pit.

[If trapped he will try and cut himself loose]


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 16, 2003)

*Geramon*

"Aah I see you are back on your feet again Morn! Very good indeed. So can anybody tell me what exactly happened just now? Maybe I can tell you more about who we are dealing with"

After asking around, Geramon tries to draw some conclusions as to the exact nature of their opponent "It seems that our captor has some serious tricks up his sleeves. I am pretty sure that we are dealing with a wizard of some sort who defiantly has a thing for illusions. It is too bad I did not get the change to see the illusions, for that would have shed more light on the subject. I am not able to deduct what kind of magic we are dealing with: I have too little information for now. I can make a prediction: be prepared for more tricks and traps. Not everything is always what it seems, remember that men. And women of course."

Geramon then once again tries to contact Ron and tries to learn something about his whereabouts and physical health.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 16, 2003)

*Aaman*

"You're welcome, my friend, I just wish I had more spells to aid us."


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 16, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Let it not worry you Aaman. Im sure that when the time comes our gods will be with us and you will be able to help us once more." Tanarel says with a smile on his face.

"Now we must march on. For we have vanquished one shadow but our mission is not yet a completed to my satisfaction. Let us organize and see what we have that we can use in case of an emergency. Let us be prepared more. I have a longsword, a Bastardsword and a dagger. And now I have a torch as well for I will not fall in the same trap twice. Tanarel walks towards a torch hanging on the wall and grabs it.

Then Tanarel Faces Axel and says:"Do you have anything that might be of help to our cause ?"


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 16, 2003)

*Geramon*

To Lucian: "To HIS satisfaction? Great now we have two delusional idiots at our disposal..."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 16, 2003)

Tanarel is freed in short time. Axel replies to him, "Yes, you have my superb strength and mind." He then flexes his arms and legs and laughs.

When Geramon tries to contact his little companion, he is confused. As he looks through Ron's eyes and feelings, a throbbing pain is felt atop his head, eyes are closing. Then contact is ended.

When everybody is across the pit and ready, Raven opens the door. 

This cluttered room is full of weapons, books, vials, rods, scrolls, and dozens of other assorted objects. There doesn't appear to be any way out of the room.

This room is 10 by 15 feet. Along the western wall are the equipment, as are on the southern wall. The northern wall is a small desk with papers scattered across its top. On the eastern wall is a shelf with books, scrolls, and a skull on it.

Some of the equipment laying against and near the walls include:

10 books
1 light mace
1 short bow
1 quiver of 10 arrows
1 wand
2 staves
1 longsword (which glitters magnificently)
9 potions of cure light wounds
1 ring (and shiny)
10 rods

Besides the corpse of a fresh, smashed rat in the northeast corner, nothing else strikes your attention.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

*Morn speaks*

"Though my meditative technique keeps me at full functionality despite wounded, there is a limit to what mind over body can achieve. Would anyone have any problems with me drinking one of these potions? We can then gather all this equipment, and perhaps search the walls for a secret passage. As geramon said, things are most likely not how they seem around here. Besides, they brought those goblins in here somehow, we should be able to get out the same way don't you  think?"


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 16, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel smiles when Axels done talking. He then turns around and walks into the room. As Tanarel enters the room he turns to Morn and says:"Go ahead and take one. I myself may be in need for one as well. 

Tanarel then turns to the weapon and as he picks it up he says to Aaman with a smile on his face:"This might be the presents of our gods I was talking about." 

Then Tanarel will walk towards a potion and take 2 of them. He puts one on his Belt and he gulps one down.

He will then Search the wall with his hand.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

Morn takes a potion and drinks it.

Roll 1: 6.
+1= 7 hitpoints. This puts Morn at 8/13.

"Aaah. That is a great improvement..."

Do Morn's clothes have any good, secure pockets or pouches?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 16, 2003)

> *Tanarel then turns to the weapon and as he picks it up he says to Aaman with a smile on his face*




Which weapon are you referring to?

Tanarel feels better after that ordeal when he slugs the potion down. [Tanarel heals 4 hp.]



> *Do Morn's clothes have any good, secure pockets or pouches?*




Yes, Morn's raggedy pants have a pocket on each side, big enough to hold one item of potion size.

Tanarel finds nothing as he searches the walls so far.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

If some random cloth is available, Morn will wrap the potion in it before putting it in his pocket (just in case he falls or something hits him the potion hopefully has a larger chance to survive). In any case, Morn will only bring one potion with him.

"Perhaps we should spread the potions around, in case we get seperated by a pit or something like that again."

Morn will then examine the books and the rods.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 16, 2003)

Morn can just tear off some of his pants, as it is not tough material, but old. 

Morn discovers nothing when examining the rods. The books are written in a language that he does not know.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

*Morn*

"Could someone else take a look at these books? I do not understand the langauge in which they are written. Perhaps one of them is a journal of sorts, explaining something about this dungeon."

Oh, and Morn does tear some cloth away from his trousers and takes one of the potions with him, wrapped in cloth.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

"The goblin who shouted the alarm came this way.  There must be a door out of this room, or in the hallway we were just in."

Raven examines the longsword.  Why was it glittering?  Is it bejewled or is it extra shiny?  Does it appear to be of superior quality?

Raven also takes one potion & secures it in her pocket as best she can.

"let's make sure we take all these rings & rods & such.  They may be magical.  I'll leave them for others to carry & examine, though.  Let's start searching."

Raven will then head back into the hallway & tap on the walls at the end of the hallway, trying to find any secret doors.

OOC:  Any chance Raven noticed if that goblin went through the door to the study here?


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 16, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"I think your right Morn. Let us divide the potions." Tanarel says. Tanarel then looks around to see if the room is lit by torches or any other stuff is present that could act as a lever.

"Something smells rather fishy though. Maybe a few of us should track back our steps and check if we didnt miss anything. For one thing, I dont trust that torture chamber one bit.I will go. Anyone else wanna join me?"


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 16, 2003)

> *Raven examines the longsword. Why was it glittering? Is it bejewled or is it extra shiny? Does it appear to be of superior quality?*




Closer examination shows that the sword looks and feels of average longsword quality, yet the blade is extra shiny.



> *Raven will then head back into the hallway & tap on the walls at the end of the hallway, trying to find any secret doors.*




Raven finds nothing secret in the hallway.



> *Any chance Raven noticed if that goblin went through the door to the study here?*




He did not see where the goblin went to.



> *Tanarel then looks around to see if the room is lit by torches or any other stuff is present that could act as a lever.*




There are four torches. Two on the western wall, two on the southern wall. Three are lit, one is not.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2003)

*Aaman*

"Anyone recognize what this wand is?" Aaman looks for any scribing on it.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

"Tanarel, this sword looks powerful" Raven says.  "One of us should test its metal in the next battle.  You may if you like."

"I'm reluctant to split our already weak forces.  We know the goblin escaped in this area.  Let us focus our efforts here before returning to the torture room."

Raven will continue to search for secret doors in the hallway.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 17, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Yes Raven. I noticed the weapon as well. I already have a longsword but a weapon which is shining like that shouldnt be neglected. I am willing to try it out if you dont mind. If its not of any better use then my regular sword, then we may pick it up and sell it at the next town. We might me able to get a decent price for it." Tanarel says while facing Raven.

"Dont you think its weird that every torch we came across was burning but this one isnt. I think it may act as a lever or something. We should try pulling it and if that doesnt work, maybe we should light it?" Tanarel pauses for a moment but quickly resumes by saying:"As for the torture chamber, I may have been quick to draw that conclusion. Like you said, The goblin did enter here and isnt to be seen. So the mystery should lie within this chamber!"


----------



## dddawson (Mar 17, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian moves up to join everyone else in the final room they've found.  In response to Geramon's comment, he murmurs softly, "One, two, half a dozen...as long as we can make it out of here, I'll be happy to go along." 

Lucian takes a potion and the ring, putting them in his pockets, while examining all the objects, trying to assess their value.

The smashed rat catches his attention and he goes over to look at it, not touching it of course, to see if he can tell what smashed it.  When Tanarel makes his comment about the torch, he nods.  "Yes, an anomaly to be sure, and one to be checked.  Traps and illusions in his own dungeon...this Zanzer seems like the sort who might use a torch to hide the only way in or out."


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 17, 2003)

*Geramon*

"Hold on Ron! I'm coming for you. 

Just loud enough so anyone can hear, Geramon murmurs "Unless Tanarel is planning on wasting more potions, I will carry one myself. Since Aaman and I are the only 2 who can actually heal we should try and save the potions for a BETTER time... like when someone is DYING. Wisdom can also be found in asking who needs the potions the most, instead of wasting it just because you got some scratches. Oh well can't blame a man for being idiot... selfish... but still an idiot"

In a more loud and pleasant voice Geramon proceeds while stepping into the room"Well, maybe I can be of some help here, since I AM a wizard and all... You know... magic and stuff... we know these things... occasionally."

"Let me see those books and the items. I can probably determine their magic nature, if they are indeed magical. Plus they learned me quite some languages back at the Acadamy. I might be able to read some of the books."

Geramon will stand in the middle of the room and will take a quick glance at the books to determine if they are written in a language he knows. He will then start casting "Detect Magic" but with the grandest gestures possible and will add more arcane words then actually necessary, while trying to look as grotesque as possible.









*OOC:*


 Chauzu roll Bluff/Intimidate if necessary. Geramon will not reveal any information gained by Detect Magic


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 17, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Geramon, If you had looked beyond your own nose you would have seen that WE were protecting YOU. If you had only taken a slight interest in me then you would have seen that I was bleeding all over the place. The potion I took may have saved my life and indirectly it may mean saving yours. If you think you can do a better job then me killing those faul beasts then you lead the way and slay them! I am risking my life for you and if you keep pushing me im not only gonna let you stay in this filthy place, but im also gonna make sure you stay here!" Tanarel says agitated.

"I am a servant of the great god Hoar. By being so I firmly believe that those who deserve to be helped should be helped. You Geramon are on a dangerous ground now. If you want to see your precious thing you keep calling again I suggest you get with the group and not against us. For all i know you are a spy send by Zanzer to check up on us!" 









*OOC:*


 Intimidation check which only applies to Geramon would be in order for me as well


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 17, 2003)

*Morn speaks to Tanarel with an eye to Geramon*

Morn tries to appear calm and profound.

"No need to get angry Tanarel. Geramon might be a learned man, but hasn't seen much of the world by his own admission. As he is proficient in the healing profession, he could see that I was holding on to my life nearly by willpower alone. A papercut could have sent me into unconsciousness. Geramon, since we might run into trouble at any moment, I think it is somewhat useful to use those potions and face trouble in a shape that we are fit to face it. They are of no use to us in our graves. But perhaps I speak to much."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 17, 2003)

Aaman sees no scribing on the wand. The wand is made of a red wood, and has a brick design on it.

Raven continues to fail at finding any secret doors in the hallway.

Lucian notices that the rat looks like it was smashed by a small foot, something that could have been similar to size as Sydney.

Skimming through the books and examining them, Geramon makes a good discovery. 

Five books are written in Draconian. One of these books, as the wizard looks at, contains the spell _sleep_. A second book contains _detect magic_. A third book has the _shield_ spell written in it. A fourth book has _charm_. And the fifth reads _magic missile_. Yet something is strange about these five books. Their material is very light, old, and easily breakable. Something else seems odd about these books also, but Geramon can't make it out.

Another book is written in a very old dialect of elven, which Geramon can make out mostly. Skimming through it, the wizard takes it as a novel, as it contains the story of a group of moon elves looking for water in the desert.

Another book is written in dwarven, and looks to be another story, about a bunch of dwarves defending their stronghold from invading humans and orcs. He also notices some sentances about a blue dragon sleeping in a cave.

Another book is also written in dwarven, yet a different dialect, and barely readable for Geramon. It looks like it might be the same story as the last book, though.

Another book is written in a language unknown to Geramon.

The last book looks very familiar to Geramon... VERY familiar. As he looks through it carefully, he notices many spells in it. Many spells written in HIS book. That's right, this IS Geramon's book, as it is signed "Geramon Greenrobe" on the last page of the book. A page is torn out of the book though. The wizard realizes that it is _Expeditious Retreat_ that is missing from the book.

After reviewing the books and recovering his, Geramon casts _Detect Magic_. After some time, Geramon finds that there are lots of magic auras in this room. First of all, he can sense a strong aura coming from the books, of course. He also senses magical auras coming from the bow, arrows, wand, ring, and longsword.

[Geramon can make a Spellcraft check to try to determine the school of magic involved with each item if he wants.]

Axel walks up to the doorway. "Great, now we're going to be here forever with this guy examining all this junk. Wizards and their books... pff!" Peeking around the room, he then says, "Hurry up... wait, what's this? A dead end? Sheesh, see what happens when I'm not leading the front."

Geramon's acting of grotesqueness is believed by Sydney, Raven, Aaman, Celpher, Morn, and Axel, but not by Tanarel or Lucian. Tanarel and Lucian sense Geramon's attitudes towards the magical items.

Tanarel succeeds at intimidating Geramon.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 17, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Morn I appreciate you speaking up. I value your opinion as much as I would value anothers. I dont mind not getting a thanks or anything, Years in the military service has thought me as much as that, But i cant stand people who try and pick a fight in a dangerous situation as we are in now. I will be okay now, for I will not harm a man who cant defend himself, but some situation require a stern talk or they might be causing even more problems than that they are solving." Tanarel says to Morn in a low voice hoping that Geramon wont hear it because that would mean trouble for sure.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 17, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Still a little awed by what transpired in the hallway, Sydney quietly pockets one of the potions, then tries to stay out of everyone's way.  He softly approaches Tanarel, after the soldier has calmed down a little bit.

"Would you mind if I took a look at the sword, Tanarel?  I have a little experience in metalwork and may be able to tell something about that shiny blade," Sydney offers the fighter.









*OOC:*


Can I use Craft(metalwork) to try and tell what kind of metal the blade is made of?


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 17, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Ofcourse you can my little friend. That goes without saying." Tanarel then gives Sydney the sword


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 17, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon will concentrate a little longer to determine the schools of magic of the different items and ignores Tanarel's, Sydney's and Morn's remarks for he is focusing on maintaining his concentration. When he learns all there is to learn he falls on the ground on his knees, panting, and generally faking the effect of a tremendous, strenuous action.

When he catches his breath (sort of) he yells in joyful bliss "MY SPELLBOOK, I FOUND MY SPELLBOOK. I thought all was lost, but Mystra has been kind to me. Blessed is she!" 

He stands up and looks around and a little embarrassed about his sudden outbreak will tell the rest about the content of the books, except the magical ones. "... and that's about all. Except this book here even *I* can't read. The others are just arcane spellls, which are no good to the rest of you, but all the more valuable to me. If no one minds I will take these books with me. Lucian your ring seems to have magical powers too, and Aaman so does the wand your holding.

That said Geramon begins to collect the books and starts searching for a sack to put his new found treasure in. He then realizes he forgot something.

"Ow that's right, almost forgot the unimportant stuff... the bow over there, the arrows there and that longsword over here also posses magical proportions. Never did understand why a WIZARD would ever enchant a WEAPON. Bloody waste of time and resources if you ask me.

He will then walk to an burning torch and will burn the book containing 'magic missile' in the fire. With a stern voice he explains "Evil magic"

If he is satisfied with the result he addresses the group while throwing his club away and picking up the nicest looking staff "I may be able to discover more about the magical items in due time, but I have to study the object extensively. This seems hardly the place, but if... neh... WHEN we get out of here, I'll gladly provide this service as a token of my appreciation to you all for helping me get out of here... if you are willing to pay any material costs of course









*OOC:*


 Spellcraft checks on the ring and wand. The rods are not magical? Is there some sort of sack or other device Geramon can use to carry stuff around?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

Raven stands somewhat transfixed by Geramon's magical demonstration. 

"Who is proficient with the use of small bows of this sort?  Someone should take it.  I can use it, of course, but my place is in the front line of battle, blade in hand."

She then continues her clumsy & skillless search for a secret door.  This time in the room itself.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 17, 2003)

*Lucian*

"Magical?  Really?  How nice." Lucian takes the ring out of his pocket, scrutinizes it, and returns it to his pocket.

"Now, Tanarel, perhaps you could go ahead and do whatever manipulation of that torch you had in mind.  As it happens, I suspect that this direction might be a fruitful one for searching, as it appears the our fleeing goblin friend may have trod upon this unfortunate rodent in his most expeditious retreat." 

Lucian proceeds to search the aforementioned corner of the room.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 17, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel agrees with Lucien and walks towards the torch and wiggles it about as if it were a lever.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I can't make heads or tails of this wand. It's got some reddish wood and a brick motif, maybe some kind of fire wand. Anyone have a better idea of identifying it?"

Aaman will then join in looking for a secret door or hidden egress.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 17, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup.

While the others are speaking and searching, Sydney examines the sword with detail. To Sydney, the sword appears to be made like a normal sword, with no special metal or other materials to it. Yet Geramon sensed magic in it.

Using his knowledge on spellcraft to concentrate on the schools of magic that are within the equipment, he can sense Divination in the wand, but nothing else from the other objects at the moment.



> *The rods are not magical? Is there some sort of sack or other device Geramon can use to carry stuff around?*




The rods are not magical according to the wizard's _detect magic_ spell. 

Geramon then tries to identify the ring and wand with his skill in spellcrafts. Unfortunetly, he is unable to.

Geramon searches the room for a sack of some sorts. Buried in the desk drawers he finds one.

Raven fails at finding anything in the current room, also.

Checking around the area of the dead rat, Lucian notices an out-of-place stone block compared to the other stone blocks composing the walls. Yet moving it does nothing when the courtier tries.

Then suddenly, as Tanarel lights the torch, a loud "clang" is heard within the room. The out-of-place stone moves out from the wall slowly and stops at 1 inch from the wall.

Aaman moves up to the stone block and tries pushing it back in. As he does so, the shelf begins to shift and move. As the party watches to their amazement, the shelf opens like a door to a dimly lit room.

...And as the door opens, a low growl sounds from the other side. Aaman is able to understand the growl as that of a wolf.

------------------------------
Suprise Round

Suprise Round Initiative:
Wolf
Aaman
Sydney
Raven
Lucian

Aaman quickly dodges the wolf's attempt at bitting him in the thigh. The animal growls menacingly after the miss.

Carry on.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 17, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Tanarel, here!" Sydney steps up and hands the longsword back to Tanarel.  He then draws a dagger and prepares to throw if an opportunity presents himself.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 18, 2003)

*Geramon*

With his books neatly stacked together in one hand and a newfound sack in the other, Geramon feels kind of out of place. Then again, so is the wulf in his opinion.

While he slowly backs down to the hallway, so as to not draw any attention from the wulf he ponders"Hmmm a wulf in the middle of a prison? How odd. More so if you account for the signs that those other creatures came this way. They most certainly would have noticed the wulf. Furthermore our captor IS very fond of illusions. I wonder..."

While Geramon makes his tactical retreat he says in a low voice "Animals are often afraid of fire: maybe we can scare it away with the burning torches"









*OOC:*


 Provided this is common knowledge for it is meant as to state the very... very... very obvious. Geramon disbelieves the wulf but moves back just the same. Just in case he is wrong 















*OOC:*


 Oops I posted too soon. Chauzu has edited the Initiative. This will be Geramon's action on his initiative


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 18, 2003)

*Morn*

Too many people are in the way. If anyone wants to leave the room Morn will make way and let them pass, and he'll get in instead. Until that happens...[OOC: I'll lurk]

Rav


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2003)

If Aamon moves aside, or if there is room, Raven will lunge forward & strike at the wolf.  She'll try to see if it is chained up.  If it is, she won't advance, but will pull up her longbow.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 18, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel accepts the sword from sydney.
"Thank you my little halfling friend. Did you find anything out of the ordinary?" Tanarel says not yet noticing the wolf attacking his Comrades


----------



## dddawson (Mar 18, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian steps back against the wall.  "Well.  Of all the things to find behind a secret portal, a wolf would have been fairly far down my list." 

Realizing he has nowhere to go, Lucian draws his sword and stands ready in case the wolf emerges.

Looking at Tanarel, Lucian clears his throat.  "Ahem.  Tanarel?  As a fighting sort, you might be interested in this..."


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 18, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel turns to face what Lucien is talking about. He then looks at the wolf and draws the glittering sword to see if it fights as well as it is made! He then shouts:"Thanks for telling me Lucien. Heh I almost missed a battle there. Aaman tear him to shreds, or if you prefer move back and ill do it!

Tanarel get ready for an opening to charge through.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 18, 2003)

*Aaman*

"The thunder lizard spirits strike thee!" Aaman yells at the wolf, drawing his dagger and swiping at the canine.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 18, 2003)

Aaman cuts the wolf across the shoulder after it attacks. The wolf howls, the sound travelling down the corrider and into the hall.

Too many people are in front of Sydney to make a good throw with a dagger. It is likely he would hit one of his allies.

Raven notices a chain leaving the wolf's neck into the darkness of the next room. She then draws her bow and releases it at the wolf, barely missing Aaman and also missing the wolf.

Lucian readies himself.

End Of Suprise Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of First Round

The wolf continues the assault, but again misses poorly at attacking the druid.

Geramon retreats into the hallway.

First Round Initiative:
Wolf
Geramon
Aaman
Sydney
Raven
Lucian
Axel
Morn
Celpher
Tanarel

[We only need Aaman, Sydney, Raven, Lucian, and Celpher to post for this round, as people got ancy.  ]


----------



## dddawson (Mar 18, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian continues to hold himself ready, in case the wolf advances.  

"Goblins, hobgoblins, orcs.  Pit traps, wizardly traps, illusions.  Secret doors with wolves behind them.  I almost think this Zanzer fellow doesn't want us to leave his hospitality."


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 18, 2003)

Actually, if there is room in the room )) I'll move in!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

"It's chained up!" RAven shouts.  "Let's retreat & kill it w/our bows!"


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 19, 2003)

Tanarel whitehart 

"Wait, If its chained its only acting out of frustration. Maybe we should help him. He doesnt want to be here and I see a noble creature in distress. He did nothing wrong in my eyes and is a captive like we were. Maybe we can cut its chain and itll flee and may even lead us out of here." Tanarel says with a tear in his eye, showing sympathy for the wolf. "There has been enough senseless killing," Tanarel reflects back at the day his own party got slain without him knowing why:"Aaman pull back, I wanna try helping him and cutting his chain somehow. This would be far easyer if we had an animal trainer at our side."









*OOC:*


 Can i use sense motive on the creature trying to find out wheter it acts out of a frenzy or wheter its just afraid and wants to get out of here ?







[Roll] 15 + 2 (Ranks) + 1 (Cha) = 18 [/Roll]


----------



## Zhure (Mar 19, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman, heeding Raven's warning, backs up defensively.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 20, 2003)

Aaman backs up, provoking an attack of opportunity. Luckily for him, the wolf misses yet again.

Sydney sees less danger in throwing a dagger now. He throws one, piercing the furious wolf on his hind. A critical hit.

Raven takes another shot with her bow, but misses again.

Lucian continues to stay put.

Axel waits in the hallway for more room. "What are you guys doing? You need ME up there!" 

Morn moves in to the front. The wolf bites bites the monk in the upper leg as he does so. In reaction, Morn takes a kick at the canine with his other leg, landing his foot in its face. [Morn takes 5 points of damage and is lowered to a speed of 25.]

Celpher runs past Axel in front of him (which makes the big guy even madder) to see what is happening.

After breifly studying the wolf, Tanarel senses that the wolf is half afraid, and half furious. It appears that it was put there to guard the area.

End Of First Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Second Round

The wolf, who is feeling the pain now, retreats back into the room.

"Hoah!" yells a high voice from inside the next room. The goblin that was guarding the previous hall pops out from around the corner and strikes with his sling. The bullet misses Morn and hits the monk's barbarian ally behind him in the chest. Raven feels it hard. [Raven takes 4 points of damage.]


----------



## Zhure (Mar 20, 2003)

(Shouldnt Morn get an AoO against the slinger? Unless he has cover from the doorway, of course.)

"I loathe the wolf spirits, we need to slay it as quickly as possible," Aaman says. He casts a CmW on Raven at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2003)

Raven will fire an arrow at the goblin.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 20, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel screams:"Stay Back Axel. You are our rear guard now." 

Tanarel now thinks he needs a bow. Though as a former captain of an armyunit he wouldnt like shooting. Nevertheless he decides to get the short bow and quiver with arrows.









*OOC:*


 If he can reach it


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 20, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon grabs Axel by his wrists and pull him back to get his full attention: "You are just going to let all the others take charge? YOU are the leader. You are not fit to be a _mere_ rear guard. That kind of unimportant stuff is for the weak... his voice drops and with sadness in his voice he continues "like me". But Geramon voice changes and he says in a determent strong voice "The time to act is now! No one will tell YOU what to do! Now go show them who the real leader is here!"









*OOC:*


 Presumable Geramon's pep talk works and Axel storms to the front, this will be his next action 







Geramon yells to all in the other room
"Have no fear men! I have the other way covered. You all go ahead and slay that canine. I'll guard the back"

Geramon will then look in the hallway if there are enemies to be found. If not, he will pick up the book containing 'sleep' and will start to investigate it to see if he can learn more about this strange aura.









*OOC:*


 Bluff 13(roll) - 1(cha) = 12. Knowledge Arcana 16(roll) + 7(skill) = 23


----------



## dddawson (Mar 20, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian watches, bemused as various people run one way and the other; he starts to lower his guard when the wolf retreats, but snaps back to attention when the goblin appears.

After a moment's pause, he addresses the goblin.  "Tsk.  What a heroic sight, the lone defender holding off more than half a dozen attackers, nearly of whom are twice his size.  Heroic indeed--but doomed.  Even the savage wolf knows when it has been beaten, and retreats to lick its wounds.  Come now; you have already enraged my comrades with your attack, but you may yet live if you yield immediately."


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

*Morn*

[OOC: I didn't expect to move in THAT much! ]

Morn readies his action, an attack with subdual damage on the Goblin, till the goblin attacks (if the goblin's initiative is before Morn, and he is aggresive assume I'll initiate a grapple as my normal action). I also make sure to keep the doorway as a nice +4 cover bonus to AC for the wolf


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 20, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney draws another dagger and prepares for an opening to throw at the goblin.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 20, 2003)

The wizard fails to bluff Axel with his words. Axel does, however, get angrier, which might lead to what he wants anyways.

Studying the _sleep_ book while the others fight, Geramon so far learns that a _sleep_ spell causes a comatose slumber to come upon one or more creatures. [If he hadn't known that already. Otherwise, he finds out nothing at the time being.]

Raven feels a bit better as she fights with Aaman's spell being cast on her. [Raven gains 1 point.]

Sydney waits for an opportunity to throw.

Raven fires an arrow at the goblin slinger, but hits Morn instead. Morn barely feels the pain as he is knocked to the ground unconcious. [Morn is at -5 HP.] The goblin laughs as the monk falls down.

Finally Axel, full of steam from Geramon and Tanarel, drops his polearm and marches towards the goblin, not taking notice to the dying Morn. "Your leader is here to lead you to victory!  You annoying bunch of pansies." But Axel takes a swings with his fist at the goblinoid and misses.

Tanarel grabs the short bow and quivers and attaches the quiver to his side.

End Of Second Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Third Round

The goblin answers Lucian loudly, "It is for the great cause, the cause for your doom!" The goblin drops his sling and undraws a shortsword hidden behind him. He strikes Axel in the left leg in response. It is a good pierce, disabling Axel's movement for the moment as he falls to the ground in pain, but the big guy still has plenty of strength left in him. "You shall all perish in the mighty fury of Tem!" 

Just then, the unexpected happens. The guard wolf jumps onto the goblin from behind and grips his fangs deep into the goblin's neck. The crunching of the bone is heard as the wolf slams the goblin's already dead body against the ground then releases it. The wolf moves cautiously back into the room, not keeping its eyes off of the party as it does.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 20, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Good dog!" Sydney shouts upon witnessing the unexpected turn of events.  Then he turns to the rest of the party, "Anybody think they can calm him down so he doesn't do that to _us_?"


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2003)

Raven slaps her forehead.  "Augh!  I knew I shouldn't have fired that arrow the instant it left the bow."  She hurries forward to drag Morn away.  (I assume Axel is in front of Morn & thus this action wouldn't provoke an AoO from the wolf, though she would do it anyway, to get Morn away.)

If she can drag Morn away, she will pour her potion of CLW into his mouth.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 21, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Nicely done, Leader you said. directed at Axels clumsyness. 

"I do not have much experience in dealing with animals. But I will try nevertheless." Tanarel says as he approaches the wolf. He will take of his arms and put them on the ground showing the creature that he dont mean harm. While walking towards the creature he tries to remain Calm using his military training.









*OOC:*


 I hope common knowledge states that animals senses bad intention. In his way he tries to be friendly with the creature. Last thing he wants to do is bring more suffering. The wolf reflects him being forced out of the army leaving everything he knew behind. 







Tanarel will also try and find something for the wolf to eat as he approaches it.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 21, 2003)

*Geramon*

"Hmmm, how interesting. This spell could be very useful. Let's see what we got here."

Geramon will then replace this book with the book containing 'Charm Person' and will try to study this book. As soon as he hears Sydney yell, he will quickly gather his stuff, take a last long look down the corridor, and will then join the rest.

[roll] Knowledge Arcana 11(roll) + 7(skill) = 18 [/roll]


----------



## Zhure (Mar 21, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will hurry to try to stave off Morn's bleeding before casting a spell. "I'm down to only two orisons!"


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 21, 2003)

Studying the book, Geramon figures out that this book's spell charms a humanoid, making the humanoid trust you as a friend and ally. It looks as if Zanzer cast this spell on Tanarel during the last battle.

Raven safely drags off Morn's body. She then pours her potion gently down the monk's throat. Morn wakes to conciousness, but still in great pain. At the same time Aaman helps with bandaging him. [Morn is at 0 HP now.]

Ohh, he is gonna get it, that punk," Axel whispers to himself. "Somebody throw a potion over here!"

Tanarel cautiously approaches the wolf, who growls defensively. There is a tray of meat and water next to Tanarel as he enters the room, so he tries to offer meat to the wolf with a friendly manner. The wolf is cautious at the moment.

This room appears to be a closet. There is a box next to the wolf, stuffed with an assortment of junk. Hanging are some hangers, which dangle from the wall, with prison uniforms, some in good shape, but most in bad shape. Other than that, the room is pretty empty.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 21, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel very cautions approaches the wolf slowley while saying:"Nice wolfy. We are here to help. We mean you no harm. If you wont attack me and eat this nice piece of meat then ill release you and make you get out of this wretched place. I will do so on my honor as a servant of Hoar.

If the wolf eats the meat and shows less sign of aggression Tanarel will make a cup with his hand and pour some of his healing potion in it and say:"Drink this, It will make you feel better" while sticking his hand out towards the wolf.









*OOC:*


Please Hoar let Tanarel keep his hand ... he might need it in some combat yet to come


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 21, 2003)

*Morn awakens*

"Ow! Someone shot me in the back!" He looks a bit pale, and definitely does not want to move much.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 21, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney resheaths his drawn dagger and quietly awaits the results of Tanarels overtures to the wolf.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2003)

"I shot you in the back, Morn.  A terrible mistake I assure you & I am eternally in your debt.  I am very happy you are still alive."

Raven stands & approaches the closet?  "Any doors in there?  Are we stuck again?"


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 22, 2003)

The wolf, very slowly and very cautiously, approaches Tanarel's givings. Every tiny movement that he makes causes the wolf to pause. The canine eventually, with quick movement, grabs the meat and moves back to where it was.

The wolf eats the meat, but doesn't even appear to blink its eyes as it concentrates on the fighter. When the wolf is done eating the meat, Tanarel offers a bit of healing potion cupped in his hands. The wolf glances at its water dish and Tanarel's hand in a conflicting manner and does not budge.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 22, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Tanarel, maybe you should try removing my dagger from its flank before trying to heal it," Sydney quietly mentions to the soldier.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 22, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon will look inside the room and will evaluate the situation. He is little puzzled as to why Morn has an arrow in his back instead of the front "Odd warfare tactics, fighting with your back to the enemy. Then again what do *I* know about warfare. I should read into it someday..." 

He realizes he can contribute nothing at the moment and decides to sit down in the doorway, leaning against a door post, meanwhile following Tanarel's action to befriend the wolf with mild interest. Then he notices the goblin body, and quickly looks away, while grabbing his stomach. He moves outside the room and  sits down in front of the doorway while grabbing the next book containig _shield_. He tries to study this book to ease his stomach and keep his mind from forming a mental picture of a goblin with his neck bitten to pulp with body fluids slowly dripping out of, until the rest has found a way out. 

The Arcane language brings back memories of the Academy, and the effort it took him to create his first spellbook. The sudden realization that one of his precious spells had been lost, one which took so much hard work, fills the frail man with bitter grief and an utter hatred against his captor. He whispers a small prayer to Oghma and filled with sadness continues his study.

[roll] Spellcraft 13(roll) + 7(skill) = 20 [/roll]


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 22, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"I would if I could Sydney But the fact still remains that it doesnt trust me so I cant take it out." Tanarel says in a quiet voice to sydney. 

He then makes one more tiny step towards the wolf in a soothing voice he says:"I will not harm you. I'll get you better but please let me help you. You are among friends."  He then stares the beast straight into his eyes and tries to reflect sorrow. [Maybe even producing a tear] The sorrow he tries to reflect is the one from his memory that he too lost everything and got dismissed from his country only to find himself in the presence of strangers.

He then refills his hand with a little bit more from his potion. He does this cautious so that he doesnt scare the wolf.after he filled it he will once again stretch his arm towards the wolf in the hope that he will accept now. While stretching out his hand Tanarel says:"I know what your going through. But you have no other choice. I dont wanna kill you so In Hoars name Let me save you, Noble creature." He then closes his eyes and chants a small soothing prayer.









*OOC:*


 Though roleplaying rules ... its moments like this you long for the handle animal skill


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 22, 2003)

*Morn*

"No... that's alright. I should have seen that coming. A flaw in my awareness. I shall have to focus more from now on." Morn says to Raven, absolutely serious. Remembering that he still has a potion, he takes it out of its wrapping and drinks it.









*OOC:*


Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 8.

YES! 9/13







edit: Grammatical mistake


----------



## Zhure (Mar 22, 2003)

*Aaman*

Now that Morn is stabilized, Aaman will try to assist Tanarel, moving the others back, trying to get the prisoners to lower their weapons and appear less aggressive.









*OOC:*


 Aid Another, Animal Empathy +5


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 22, 2003)

*Celpher*

Not much to do, just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 22, 2003)

The wolf also stares into the eyes of Tanarel. The wolf pants and moves forward a few inches, but then stops as Tanarel puts his hands forward to offer some potion again. The wolf looks unsure whether to accept the offering or to resist.

With aid from Aaman, the canine again moves forward a bit. It is only a couple feet from Tanarel now, when it hears the smoothing prayer. As if it knew it, the wolf moves right in front of the warrior, panting loudly. The wolf sniffs Tanarel's hand for a while before trying to lick the liquid. The wolf gives in, and takes a few licks.

With good taste (to the wolf) and the feeling of increased stamina, the wolf finishes the potion from Tanarel's hand then backs up a bit. The animal makes a great howl into the dungeon halls.

Meanwhile, Geramon studies the _shield_ book that he had found. From his studies, he has learned that _shield_ creates an invisible, mobile disk of force that hovers in front of the user. It negates _magic missile_ attacks directed at the user, and intercepts attacks.

*Ahem* "I said I need a potion!" yells Axel as he crawls towards the last one.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2003)

Raven shakes her head.  "Out of healing potions again already.  Good job with the wolf Tanarel.  See if you can lead him away from the door, so we can get in there  7ynhook his chain.  Maybe there's another door in there."


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 22, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Good work with the wolf, guys.  Tanarel, about that sword.  It appears to be of normal, if very good quality, make.  I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary about it."


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 22, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Upon hearing the wolf howl Tanarel will put up a smile on his face. He now realized they are kindred spirits [At least he feels it like that]

"I take trust in you as you have taken trust in me my friend" Tanarel says to the wolf as he approaches it with cause. 

Tanarel will try and pet the wolf. He still does this with great care trying to not hurt the wolf by avoiding his injury.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 23, 2003)

The wolf recieves the petting hesitently at first, but eventually relaxes. The wolf crouches down to the ground to lick its wounds even though it can't get the dagger out.

Meanwhile, Axel takes the last potion and chugs it down half-heartedly. "Guess I got to help myself," he says bitterly as he wipes his mouth and chin onto his shirt.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 23, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Now that the wolf likes you, Tanarel, would you be so kind as to retrieve my blade?  I'd hate to lose another one, and I'm sure Howler there will appreciate it as well."

Once Sydney regains his dagger, he will try to make his way to the far door in the small wolfroom and see if it is locked or otherwise barred.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 23, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"This is gonna sting for a moment my friend. But ull be better afterwards." Tanarel says while trying to get the dagger out in one clean motion. 

He will then give the dagger to Sydney And offers the remains of the potion to the wolf. 

After healing the Wolf he will check his leash to see if he can undo the wolf from it somehow.

After doing that he stands up and says:"Thank you Sydney, You have given me alot of information about the blade." Tanarel will then focus upon the group by saying:"Axel may be clumsy with his words, but there is one thing hes right about. I too think this group needs a leader, However I do not think the group should get one appointed. Therefor I say we should choose a leader. Now I must say I'm somewhat experienced in leading a group so I volunteer to do so. But as I said before its up to the group. Tanarel will turn around and give his newfound friend another piece of meet.

[If he didnt ran away once Tanarel freed him ofcourse]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

*Morn*

"Whomever is chosen upon as to lead our group, I shall provide spiritual guidance and stability. However, we must choose wisely, and perhaps the choice should be delayed until a later time."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 23, 2003)

When Tanarel pulls out the dagger, the wolf yelps and scatters to the corner. Then the warrior offers more healing from the rest of his potion. The wolf accepts it and drinks it from Tanarel's cupped hands.

The canine then cleans the blood off of its hind better after the wound fully heals and closes. Tanarel checks the chain that keeps the wolf in the room. 

The chain leads to the middle of the eastern wall, onto a ring held intact by a lock. The lock does not appear to be made very well, but was enough to keep the wolf chained up. Tanarel takes the end of his sword and bashes it against the lock. It eventually falls apart, and the chain loosens out of the ring.

When the wolf is done licking its wounds, Tanarel offers another piece of meat to the wolf. The canine accepts the meat and stays put.

Meanwhile, Sydney approaches the door. It is not locked nor barred. It is silent on the other side, also.

Carry on with the leader discussion and other actions...

------------------------------
[Edit] Total XP so far:

Geramon: 300
Tanarel: 500
Morn: 416
Celpher: 216
Aaman: 210
Sydney: 426
Lucian: 170
Raven: 420


----------



## Zhure (Mar 24, 2003)

*Aaman*

"We need to get out of this dank place. Waiting around doesn't help us any, and only lets that vile wizard prepare more."

Aaman makes for the door behind the area that held the wolf, and listens to see if he can hear anyone on the other side. If there's no one, he will open the door.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2003)

*Raven*

"Agreed.  Let's keep moving.  No one else votes who is my leader.  If I choose to follow, it will be my choice."

She takes a stance next to Aamon as he opens the door, Bastard sword in hands.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 24, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"It is, like I said, the groups decision." Tanarel will pick up his equipment and follow the group. "I will be the last point man. I hope the wolf will be at my side since he probably trust me the most." Tanarel says while giving the wolf another stroke over his head.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 24, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian listens to the discussion with a slight air of impatience.  "Discussion on this point seems fruitless.  While I, myself, am willing to follow whoever can get me out of this predicament, we seem to be blessed with an excess of those who have recognized their own leadership capabilities, and who feel their abilities would be wasted in a subordinate role.  Deciding on the exact structure our hierarchy will take should surely be secondary to our goal of escaping this prison, no?  Let us simply move on as we have, quickly but cautiously, as several of us have suggested."


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 24, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney looks up at Aaman & the rest of the group as he draws a dagger.  "Sounds clear to me.  You guys ready?" Sydney asks as he prepares to open the door.  He will then throw the door open and roll through the doorway to make room for the rest of the party [ooc Tumble check].


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 24, 2003)

*Morn*

Morn will try and enter in the second rank. He can always tumble through later if needed.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 24, 2003)

The party all walks in (or tumbles in) without opposition. The room is 10 feet by 20 feet, with a door on the far side of the southern wall. In the center of this room is a large pile of gold and two sacks, and the shelves that form the northern wall are lined with all kinds of supplies. There are two torches on the eastern wall, and two on the southern wall. The wolf follows along Tanarel's side slowly.

Shelf Supplies:
5 Daggers
3 Short Swords
1 Warhammer
1 Handaxe
1 Ranseur
1 Splint Mail
20 Trail Rations
6 Iron Spikes
6 Torches
1 Thief's Tools
2 Clubs
1 Longsword
1 Greatsword
2 Small Shields
3 10' Wooden Poles
3 50' Ropes
7 Raggedy Backpacks


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 24, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney halts his tumble upon noticing the room is unoccupied.  A quick glance brings the thieves' tools to his attention.

"I coulda used these when we were locked in that cell..." Sydney murmers as he takes posession of them.  He then proceeds to replace the dagger he lost in his attack on Zanzer.

If the backback is the right size for his diminuative frame, Sydney also claims one of them and begins transferring his potions from his pockets to the backback.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2003)

*Raven*

"Ohhh..."Raven sighs.  "A sword worthy of a warrior."  She unceramoneously dumps her bastard sword & replaces it with the Greatsword.  She sniffs, then samples the trail rations.  If they seem good, she'll dump a few into a backpack, along with a torch, & sling it on.

"Let's leave it to the others to search the sacks & pack the gold.  We must press on.  Those who are stong, please continue the advance with me."  

She'll approach the door & listen.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman scoops up a length of rope. "I don't need it, but I can afford to carry it and lighten someone else's load."


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 25, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel waits until they are all done. He will then pick up a bagpack and put 5 rations in it. He will also pick up a torch and 50' worth of rope. As he took it all he says to the group:"We must indeed press on. But we need a place to stay and a good meal once we are out of here. So I suggest we all take 5 goldpieces with us.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

*Morn*

"although I do not believe in exacting vengeance for vengeance's sake, I also believe that Zanzer must eventually face the consequences of what he has done. It seems highly likely that this will be left to us to enact, and any gold we take off him now, he can't use later to recruit more guards or buy more traps. Hence, I shall carry the entire sack of gold if needed. Many more worthy causes exist for it in the world rather than lining Zanzer's pockets."

(Actually, how heavy is it? )


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 25, 2003)

*Geramon*

Seeing the general movement in to the other room, Geramon will gather his stuff and follow the rest. When he walks past Tanarel and the wolf he lifts an eyebrow "I see you made a new friend... And I always thought animals had a keen sense to seperate the good from the bad? Oh well, this wolf has probably  been kicked around one time too many. Can't really blame him..."

When he enters the room, his gaze is immediately drawn to the pile of gold, his jar drops in awe, and the somewhat sad expression immediately vanishes . Overhearing Raven he is quick to add "Raven is right. Let the warriors press on and clear the way, while Lucian and I will take care of the _junk_ in this room." While looking at Morn he continues in his most submissive voice "No need for a *warrior* to concern him with that kind of thing." With a subtle smile towards Tanarel he adds  And with Axel in the front we are sure to find our way out quickly... 

Geramon will have a quick glance in the backpacks to see if they contain anything. He will pick up the best looking backpack and starts filling it with his sack, some rations (2), some spikes (2) and a dagger.

He will try to feed one ration from the pile to the wolf and in the friendliest voice he knows will pet the wolf "Now you be a nice QUIET wolfy. We don't want your barking to alarm an entire regiment of these green creatures who seem to appear everywhere. You be a nice wolf and you are free in no time!"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

Geramon... how are you going to carry all those books _and_ all this gold with your... well... let's just call them scholarly, arms? Or aren't you going to take those books with you?"

Morn will take a backpack as well. He will extinguish the torch he was using extinguish two others on the wall as soon as we leave the room, and take them all with him.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 25, 2003)

*Geramon*

With a puzzled expression "I wasn't planning on actually _carrying_ the junk, I was merely suggesting to do the packing for you all, while the rest of you checked out what's behind the other door. I couldn't carry this all if my life depended on it... I should do some research. There is probably a spell which could do the job. All this escaping business is just a waste of valuable study time"

"But you must agree that we should not stall here too long. Zanzer probably knows about our escape and is making preparations as we speak. I think Lucian and I are capable of carrying the supplies and some of the gold. You can carry the rest of the gold and any number of _junk_ as you see fit. Now let's get going"


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 25, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Geramon, I have told you before, I am a warrior in Hoar's name. Do not provoke me by attacking my new found friend here. I firmly believe that evil people should be payed back with an equal coin. Tanarel says when Geramon insults the wolf.

He then sees Geramon that Geramon is trying to give the wolf some food. "Are you sure you wanna do that Geramon. As you said before the wolf has keen senses and he is not yet used to you. You might try and feed him your ration but whats to stop him from taking you hand as well ! Tanarel says with a somewhat evil grin on his face. 

[Intimidation check here ?]

[Roll] 8 + 1 (Cha) = 9 [/Roll]








*OOC:*


 I hope the wolf doesnt like your sarcasm and bites you 







Then comes the comment that Axels in charge. Tanarels response to this is:"Geramon. Since when have you been in service for Zanzer? Seems to me the only thing you do is driving a wedge in this group. The longer I look at you and your actions the more I think you are against us. If you hold a grudge to me then by all means say so and I will deal with it. If you continue to try and break this group up, Tanarel *sighs* as he is saying this:"Then well I guess I have to do something about that, now dont I? Tanarel turns around.

[another Mayor intimidation check here !!]
[Roll] 16 + 1 (Cha) [/Roll]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

*Morn exclaims with a tranquil voice*

"He is not used to hierarchy and discipline in stressful situations, Tanarel. Not every one of us can be enlightened in every way. One should not ask the dolphin to fly, or the eagle to swim. Only when we we let everyone perform their proper task does the world function."

To Geramon: "That said, though my discipline forbids me from striking out in anger, there are those in the world that would have done so at hearing your condescending tone. Perhaps practicing caution will bring you farther on the path of enlightenment in this world. I assume you are cautious with your studies, so I suggest you bring that discipline in line with your social skills as well. Only creatures with sharp teeth can afford to make a lot of noise."


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 25, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"The time has come for Geramon to fight his own battles Morn. Though I appreciate your insight and enlightening words I do believe that he will do anything to get out of here. Now I have no knowledge over wizards other than my combat training against them, which is slim to none. I trust Geramon as far as I can throw him. So therefor I say what I think so that there are no misunderstandings. I do this in Hoars name and will do so for as long as he wants me to!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

"Then you have focus, as do I, and probably as does Geramon. It is in the objects of our focus where the difference lies, and then there is a difference between long and short term focus. Yet what must be understood, by all of us, is that they are not so seperate for us now, since we are in a situation of survival, where our long term focus is endangered if we do not take care of the problems that are right before us." Morn says in the same quiet calm tone. He continues."Geramon and you both seem stressed, Tanarel. That can lead to mistakes. Remain calm. Stay focussed. We all want to get out of here. Let us do so in a cautious and calm way."

He looks at both of them, and sees that neither really takes his words as the unassaible truth for which Morn sees it. He then snaps out suddenly:"Oh, just stop the bickering!" and after calming down again adds "it is an extremely unproductive use of energy at the moment. Let's move."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 25, 2003)

*Celpher*

Celpher will pick up a couple of daggers, a club, and the last length of rope. He strangly is staying quiet for the moment.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 25, 2003)

Sydney finds a small backpack that would fit him and any goblin.

Raven hears nothing on the other side of the door.

The monk picks up one of the two sacks, and they are not too heavy. Both sacks weigh 10 lbs. Opening up the sacks he finds more gold. It is believed by him and Geramon that there is about a total of 1200 gp laying here. Morn also notices as he lifts the sack a trap door that was partially obscured by it. On the door is written, "Caution: Poison."

Geramon ignores Tanarel's attempt to intimidate him and tries feeding the ration to Tanarel's new companion, it growls at the wizard and grins its teeth.

Tanarel's second intimidation works against Geramon.

When Axel looks into the room, his eyes get big as he stares at the glittering gold just laying on the ground."Uhh... yeah, I give Tanarel permission to lead the group for the moment. Since I'm the strongest and wisest one, I'll look after the gold..."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 25, 2003)

*Celpher*

Pyrite suddenly glares at Axel, "I hope you're not thinking of taking more than your fair share," he growls


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

Morn thinks: "Wisest? Strongest, alright, but Tanarel has more hope to ever achieve enlightenment than that big oaf Axel does. I shouldn't judge though. I must remember my training, remember my vows..."

Then says: "Watch out people. There is a trap door here. If you must take the rest of the gold off... don't stand on the door, and be careful. And Axel, this gold is either going to be split up evenly among us, or it is going to be used to buy equipment necessary to bring about Zanzer's downfall. It is _not_ going to be your personal hoard."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2003)

*Raven*

"Lucian, please be able to account for all that gold when we are out of here.  "  She scowls at the other bickering, then catches Sydney's & Aamon's gaze.  "Let's keep moving, friends." 

She attempts to opent he door.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian's expression flickers to absolutely blank for a moment when he sees the gold, then returns to its usual placid, affable expression.  "Certainly, Raven.  This, at least, is a task I can accomplish, even if handling coin directly was considered beneath my beloved brother." His gaze is momentarily distant, but he shakes his head and is once again in the here and now.

He begins to efficiently sift through the coins, trying to work with the others who have laid apparent claim to the money.   now, no need for squabbling.  We can carry it in common now, or divide it up for greater safekeeping.  Dividing it into various pockets is, I think, less of a burden than carrying it all in a sack.  Who has suitable pockets?" [/COLOR]he asks, putting a few coins in each of the surprisingly large number of pockets around his clothes. "Axel, I believe we already learned that your pockets may not be suitable." 

He then looks over at Morn, Tanarel and Geramon.
"Now as for the other matter of contention...please, how many times must we cover this?  While some of us may not be as...personable as others, and have clashing styles of action, we are, after all, united in purpose for now.  Until we reach freedom, we can trust each other to support the group, because we all know that is the only way we will survive.  No further trust than that is required...but certainly no less.  Friend Morn has the right of things; conflict amongst ourselves serves no use." 

(OOC: Diplomacy check?)


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 25, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon seems enraged and on the brink of bursting out towards Tanarel, but hearing the words spoken by both Morn and Lucian, he constraints himself, and instead just looks irritated.

He addresses Morn "There is wisdom in your words and I am not used to dealing with people other then of my own Academy but...

He turns to Tanarel and in a very slow and dangerous tone continues: ... do NOT forget I am well confound in the Arcane Arts. You should reconsider your threats very... very carefully. I am NOT an enemy to you, but WILL defend me if the situation asks for it. You do not want me as your enemy...

He regains his posture and in his normal voice continues: "You threatened me twice up until now. I have made NO hostile actions against you. In the name of YOUR God I am entitled to my revenge. I will decline to do so. Remember this: You are NOT our leader. MY business is MY own and is not for you to condemn or judge. You can have all the vengeance you want on our common enemy Zanzer in due time. Then our ways will part and you can get back to your precious army and never have to deal with me again."

That said he tosses the iron rations in front of the wolf and starts packing his backpack with some of the gold. He turns around and adds in a friendly voice "In the meantime I suggest you stop the nonsense and act as a good soldier and fight bad guys and leave the thinking to others."

To Lucian: "I agree that we should have Lucian in charge of the money. I have about 100 gp here. We should devide it evenly when we get out of this hell hole. This is about as much as I can carry."


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 25, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"I grow weary of your stupid remarks. If you feel threatened twice then good. Heres another treat if you think your so well learned. You may think lowly of a soldier but who is here protecting your but in combat. Who is here trying to get all of us out of here. I havent seen you do one thing but bickering and book burning. And you call yourself wise." Tanarel says with a calm head. 

"If you are really that wise then you should know not to try and get me on your bad side. Besides I do not want anything to deal with you. And one more thing you WISE man. I have never said that I am your leader. I said I was willing to do so. But I do not want to be your leader because I would die for my men. Now leave me alone and I might get you out of here." Tanarel walks towards the door and then turns around. "I once again must ask you to treat my friend with the dignity he should be getting. As far as I'm concerned he killed one Goblin and you did nothing but badmouth me and our fellow companions. So treat him with respect. And if you have something to say about Hoar then spit it out and let his justice flow through me. Consider this your last and final warning. Tanarel says while still trying to remain calm. He then turns to Morn.
"You sound like the wisest man among us, so tell me: how am I supposed to stop a complaining man who does nothing but moan all the time? Ow and dont try and even defend him with your kind words. Let him take responsibility for himself! 

Oh, and one more thing. The money is probably the trap. How can we defend ourselfs if we are loaded with gold. We should probably leave it here. It is tainted anyway. I wouldnt be surprised if it has some sort of spell on it. He then faces Geramon:"Right WISE guy"











*OOC:*


 Oeps I think Tanarel might have gotten mad after all


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

*Morn*

Morn, again as calm and tranquil as can be "I can not teach you what has taken me so long to attain in the span of a few minutes. I myself am still daily struggling for control and perfection, and it is going to be a long way till I have reached that goal. One thing I hope I will never do however, is face wisdom, acknowledge it, and then throw it away at the first opportunity. If you  think my words ring with the sound of truth, why do you disregard them so easily? That is a retorical question, I do not  require an answer. Stop fanning the flames of this argument. It leads to a path of chaos and disorder."

He addresses Lucian next "The pragmatic choice is often, though not always, the best. I thank you for your support"

Morn walks slowly towards the next room, then suddenly stops. "In fact, the truth might be simple again". Morn moves slowly towards an empty corner of the room, puts his sack of gold down, carefully making sure it is supported and that he doesn't touch the gold if needed. "It seems plausible that the gold itself is poisoned. That is a possible reason why Zanzer can keep so many of it among these untrustworthy creatures. Most creatures have survival as their highest priority, especially these honourless goblinoids. Could you let the wolf smell the gold Tanarel? If the wolf recoils, my suspicions might very well be true."


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 26, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon sighs...

And in a tired voice replies "Like I said. My business is my own and no concern of you, since you are not my leader. Clearly you missed that point completely. Now stop arguing and behave like an adult, not some little kid who just goes on and on. I told you before, I have no quarrel with you, although it seems you keep on forgetting that. For one who whishes to be left alone, you talk an awful lot, and not very kindly if I may add. If you do not appreciate my replies? Fine, than don't speak to me. It is after all you who keeps starting this futile argument. Furthermore I would like to remind you that it was MY spell which helped greatly in our initial escape, but alas you have forgotten that already. I have never spoke ill of your newfound friend nor your God so stop with the delusional insults. It just proves your ignorance. I will not waste any more breath on this matter and will expect the same from you!"

Geramon will pick up his gear and will stand in the corner and will follow Morn's actions with interest and generally ignores Tanarel from now on.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 26, 2003)

Raven opens the door to an empty room, except for a torch holder in the middle of the room, and 10 dirty cots.

As soon as Geramon ends his last sentance, a hiss is heard near the pile of gold. The gold shifts and turns over the trap door.

Then the trap door bursts open with a large snake exiting the hole.

------------------------------
Suprise Round Initiative:

Snake
Aaman
Wolf
Lucian
Sydney
Geramon
Morn

The snake, with quick sudden movement, bites Tanarel in the back of his right leg while his back is turned. The fangs manage to go deep, and the warrior feels the pain quite good. [Tanarel takes 5 points of damage.]

Carry on...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

"Ah, I am foolish for pushing us on so.  This dungeon is full of traps!"  Raven will attempt to reach the snake & kill it, if she is able to get back there.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 26, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Ah. The sting is great. How could I of all people fall into the trap I knew that was there. Stupid arguments make me off." Tanarel Drops to his knee and feels a horrible pain.

"Now would anyone of you mind to take care of the snake that is in my right leg." Tanarel then faces the wolf and says:"I hope you understand my words my firend. But please run away from the snakes." 

Tanarel then takes his shiny longsword from his shin an prepares for his action.









*OOC:*


 If the snake attacks the wolf Tanarel will try and jump in front of it. Same goes for either Geramon or Lucien (Since they are not fighters they need to be protected). YES Even Geramon


----------



## Zhure (Mar 26, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman tries to distract the snake, waving the freshly liberated rope in front of it hypnotically.

[OOC: Animal Empathy, +5/OOC]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

"Well, that alleviates my suspicions of poisoned gold"* Morn will tumble out of this room since his kind of training wasn't ment to battle snakes with. Let people with swords handle this.

a natural 1... _juuust_ great... a 7 modified.

* I wonder how many DMs are going thijack this idea?


----------



## dddawson (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian swings wildly at the snake while trying to back up, before realizing that there's no where to go.  "A thankless child would be an improvement at this point, old maxims to the contrary," he mutters.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 27, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney is more than happy to trade locations with Raven, as he has no love of serpents.  Once in the bunkroom, Sydney will proceed to check the room over while the others deal with the snake.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 27, 2003)

Does Lucian try to attack the snake? If so I will post Geramon's action after Chauzu posted the outcome, by editting this post. If not Lucian, please say so in the OoC topic, and I will edit this post with Geramon's actions. Eiter way will greatly alter Geramon's actions and I will wait with my post until I know what has happened. For if Lucian kills the snake in one blow, Geramon does not have to act at all...


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 28, 2003)

Aaman attempts to hypnotize the snake, but the snake hisses back menacingly. Aaman notices the snake is a Rock Python.

Tanarel's new companion, the wolf, ignores Tanarel as it makes to bite the snake. The wolf chomps its teeth down hard, with a wiggle of the tail from the snake.

As he backs up against the shelves, Lucian swings his sword wildly back at the snake. His weapon fails at connecting with the snake.

Sydney exits the room to give room to Raven. He will start searching the area while the others fight.

[OOC: Waiting for Geramon. You can post multiple actions if you feel the need to.]


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 28, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon jumps back in utter horror and in a reflex grabs for the dagger he was just putting away. With fear in his eyes, he finds himself cornered and therefor trapped. In an adrenaline rush of self preservation, Geramon lunges forward, thrusting his dagger into what he hopes, is a snake. Much to his own amazement the dagger hits its mark, and Geramon is momentarily baffled by his own achievement. (although the snake is probably far from dead )

[roll] 19!(roll) - 1(str) +2(flank) = 20 / Crit. conf. 13(roll) -1(str) +2(flank) = 14 [/roll]
[dmg] 4!(roll) -1(str) = 3 /If crit is confirmed add 1(roll) -1(str) = 1[/dmg]









*OOC:*


Irony Diceserver is good to me today


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 28, 2003)

The snake hisses loudly in pain as Geramon pushes his dagger into its body.

Morn attempts to tumble out of the room, but lands into Raven.

End Of Suprise Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of First Round

Initiative:
Rock Python
Raven
Aaman
Wolf
Lucian
Celpher
Sydney
Geramon
Morn
Tanarel
Axel

The rock python retaliates to Geramon's attack and fixes its large fangs deep into the wizard's chest. The pain is so much that he falls unconcious... and is dying. The snake lets go when Geramon's body hits the floor and hisses as it turns towards Lucian. [Geramon is at -1 HP.]

Raven moves in and waits to combat the snake.

[OOC: I only need actions from Aaman, Lucian, Celpher, Sydney, Geramon, and Morn.]


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 28, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Finally unhindered by the company of the others, Sydney takes quick advantage and begins searching the bunkroom for chests, pouches, containers of any kind that might contain something he can offer back to the Guild.  He also searches for any secret or concealed doors or hiding places.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 28, 2003)

*Lucian*

As Geramon falls, Lucian blanches.  When the snake turns its attention to him, his face makes a valiant attempt to turn even paler, but fails at this impossible task.

He looks for a chance to strike while still protecting himself.  (OOC: Fighting Defensively)

"Come now, my ophidian friend,"  he mutters sarcastically.  "Can't we reach some sort of agreement?  By any chance are you related to Lord Kalvan?  There's a striking resemblance..."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 28, 2003)

*Aaman*

"It's not working! It's not venomous, either" Aaman pounces on the snake trying to grapple it and hold it for the others.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 28, 2003)

*Celpher*

Celpher is is no position to attack at the moment, so will begin another dwarven battle chant... and smack Axel upside the head if he compains.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

(As I accidentaly posted in the OOC thread):

Morn stays out of the way, moving out of the room if necessary.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 29, 2003)

Aaman is pushed away by the snake in an attempt to grapple.

The wolf continues to attack the snake, biting again onto the end of it.

Lucian slashes the snake in its underbelly with his masterwork blade. And of course, blood gushes out of the wound and all over the floor. The rock python makes a roar-like hiss as it takes the wound.

Celpher begins another dwarven battle chant, boosting the morale and inspiring courage into his allies.

Meanwhile, Sydney searches the next room for useful items and secret doors. Nothing is discovered though, so far.

Morn stays at the doorway, watching the others fight the rock python.

In response to Geramon's fall and the attacked Lucian, with the help of the dwarf's chant, Tanarel turns to fight the snake. He skillfully swings his blade onto the creature's underbelly, so close to its head. It is a critical hit, and the snake makes another roar-like hiss of pain. The creature is still alive though, and does not appear to be giving up.

Axel cracks his whip at the snake, but the python is unaffected by it.

End Of First Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Second Round

The rock python continues to hiss loudly. In a quick, sudden movement, the python then wraps its body around Lucian's body. Its body grapples and squeezes the courtier's body. Lucian can barely take it, and will pass out very soon if he doesn't get out. [Lucian is now at 0 HP and is disabled.]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

Morn will try and find himself a dagger, since he is convinced kicking and punching a snake is not a good idea.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 29, 2003)

*Lucian*

 "No use putting the squeeze on, Kalvan...I've nothing more for you," Lucian manages in a hoarse whisper, though he is unable to do anything else.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 29, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Come on, there's gotta be _something_ here I can pay the Guild with..."

Sydney continues his search of the room.









*OOC:*


6 seconds isn't much time so I'm assuming there are still areas of the room he hasn't searched yet.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will drop her greatsword & pull out her dagger.  She'll try to maneuver around to where she can grab the snake with one hand & stab it with the other.  She figures she would risk hitting Lucian if she were to strike with her greatsword.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 29, 2003)

Raven approaches the rock python. With dagger gripped well in hand, Raven gives a powerful thrust with her weapon, piercing the snake in a critical location. The party can clearly hear a large gasp of air from the creature as it loosens its grip on Lucian, and falls back unconcious. Lucian is also damaged by the dropping snake, though. [Lucian is now at -1 HP and is unconcious.]

[Geramon is now at -2 HP.]

End Of Combat
------------------------------
Total XP so far:

Geramon: 400
Tanarel: 600
Morn: 416
Celpher: 230
Lucian: 220
Sydney: 430
Raven: 450
Aaman: 240

Sydney continues to find nothing.

Carry on...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven pulls the snake off Lucian, & shoves it aside. 

"Someone with healing potions please donate them to our two worthy, yet fallen companions."

OOC:  She doesn't have a clue how to bandage a constriction wound.

Raven will sheath her dagger, pick up her greatsword, & look down the pit from whence the snake emerged.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 29, 2003)

*Geramon*

The already pale face of the young, skinny apprentice seems to have turned white, as the young Geramon is fighting for his life. His bony body and his thin stature along with the lack of well developed muscles, just add to the suggestion that this is not an healthy young man and that he is fighting a lost cause. He is shivering all over and the wound made by the snake has stained his green robe with blood. The wound does not appear to have stopped bleeding and the odds of survival seem against him at the moment...

[roll] Stabilize 3[/roll]









*OOC:*


 Chauzu are we supposed to make rolls or are you making the rolls? We seem to be using either way, but in situations like this I would like to know


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 29, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel moves towards Geramon and searches his body for the potion he took but never used. He will then pour it into his mouth. "Stand up buddy, You can do it." Tanarel says while hopefully pouring in the potion.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will try to assist in stabilizing [ooc: Heal +5, aid another /ooc]


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 29, 2003)

Geramon's eyes open with Tanarel's right above him. He feels fully rejuvinated, and when the wizard reaches to where his wounds once were, they are now gone. Also checking his body is Aaman. [Geramon is at full HP again.]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

Morn will help someone to try and stabilize Lucian (heal +1... *sigh*)


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 29, 2003)

*Geramon*

When Geramon comes to his first reaction is that of confused fear. His gaze falls on Tanarel sitting by his side. He looks around quickly and than at Tanarel and backs away, holding his arms in front of his face in a protective manner. Realizing he is not being killed he lowers his arms carefully and sees the emptied potion on the floor and with a quivering voice accuses "MY potion...you! YOU took my...!" Then slowly the fog in his mind clears and he looks around in astonished joy, which does not last long when he sees that Lucian is on the floor. His face looses some of the color it just recently gained and he asks with a tremor in his voice "Is... is he dead? And there was a snake... And you.. you saved me... but... but why?"


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 29, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Seems like I was just in time Geramon. Next time be more carefull." 

Tanarel turns around and walks towards the wolf. He then says:"Nicely done boy. We couldnt have made it without you. Maybe its time I give you a name." As he pets the wolf.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 29, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"fizzlestix"  Reaching the conclusion that there is nothing of worth to find in this room, Sydney abandons his search.  He then cautiously approaches the door and listens for activity on the other side.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

"It seems that I will do more than just fight humanoid opponents. I need a dagger. And perhaps..." Morn takes a dagger and a shortword from the room. He puts the sword in his raggedy backpack, point upward. The dagger he ties to his wrist or ankle with yet another few strips of cloth from his trousers (He evens up the legs a bit )

"Tanarel, just to double check... does the wolf seem repulsed by the sacks of gold... could you let it smell them"


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 29, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"I cannot command the Wolf. It is my friend." He pauses for a second. Still pondering the name for the wolf he stands in front of it and calls out some random names to see if the wolf responds to anything.

He starts of with:"Hmmz... How about Ragnor... Wordun... Kaleth... Hmmz. no good huh ? Well let me think of some more"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

"So? Hold some gold near his nose, and see if he winces or not. His sense of smell is far better than any other of us have."


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 29, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Werent you the one that wanted to get out of here!" Tanarel says while getting anxious to get out of this vile place."You can do it if you want to try. Once again, he is my friend not mine to own.  Then Tanarel turns around and leaves this room to join Sydney.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 30, 2003)

Sydney hears nothing on the otherside of the door.

[Lucian is at -2 HP now.]


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 30, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Hearing no activity on the other side of door, Sydney prepares himself to continue.  He checks to make sure the door isn't locked (and if it is, he attempts to unlock it with his new tools) and then opens it a crack so he can peer into the next room.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 30, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Realizing what he didnt realized earlier Tanarel turns back. While turning back he scream"Does anyone have something to heal Lucean with ! He is in dire need for some healing!"  Then Tanarel grabs a piece of cloth and tries to bind Lucien's wounds.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 30, 2003)

Considering the fact that he must learn more about tending to the human body and not just about breaking it, Morn now feels somewhat inadequate in this situation. "Still a long way to go..."  Morn mumbles.

He takes his chances with the sack of gold and picks it up. He hopes that Tanarel can fix Lucian up properly.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 30, 2003)

*Raven*

OOC:  Who is Aamon healing?  Isn't he working on Lucian?  Did Raven see anything in the pit?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 30, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon will grab Lucian's potion and will open Lucian's mouth and empty the potion.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Raven*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Who is Aamon healing?  Isn't he working on Lucian? *




ooc: Aaman is assisting staunching the bleeding.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 30, 2003)

When Raven looks down the pit, she notices a small, 4 by 4 hole that is 5 feet deep. The hole is of dirt instead of stone. Nothing is in it except for an odd shaped bone.

With the help of Tanarel, Geramon pours the potion down the courtier's mouth. Geramon and Tanarel can hear popping of bones and jerks coming from Lucian as his body begins to 'un-squeeze'. All his bruises fade away also. Lucian wakes feeling as if nothing had happened. [Lucian is at full health again.]

Sydney takes a look into the following room. The door feels to be made of heavy wood as he pushes it open. 

A dozen grimy tables, littered with half-eaten food and dirty dishes, crowd the next room. The tables form two rows.


----------



## dddawson (Mar 30, 2003)

*Lucian*

"Well, that was an experience I could do without repeating, as the new mother of quintuplets said.  That was also an example of why I prefer not to be in the front lines." 

Lucian looks at himself, stretching out and confirming that everything still works.  "My compliments to whoever is responsible for that healing.  That was a bit of an, um, tight squeeze." 

Dusting himself off, he picks up the remaining gold and gestures toward the door.  "Well, then, shall we be moving along?"


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 30, 2003)

*Geramon*

"It is good to see you back on your feet. And I agree. Let's get going!"

Geramon will get his gear and move into the next room, keeping his lucky dagger in one of his many pockets of his now stained robe. "I should clean these..."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will lean down & pick up the small bone and examine it briefly.  "Cruel, to keep an animal so couped up."  She then hurries to join the front ranks.  As she passes Axel, she will say. "You were good with that Halbert, my friend.  Perhaps that would be a better weapon that your whip.  Come, let us take the fore, the proper place for warriors."


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 31, 2003)

Axel throws away the whip.

"You are right, I have only used it successfully very few times." He retrieves his polearm from the previous room and continues, "Now... let's be at the front where I should rightfully be."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 31, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman scans the tables for any edible food, taking what he can find. "Never know when we'll get more food." If anything looks like it will last, he'll pocket some and distribute the rest to the group.


----------



## Q-Ball (Mar 31, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel will stay at the back. Looking at the wolf he says:"Jasius ... Caeso ... Riddlefin ... Berdin .... Brian .... "


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 31, 2003)

Stale leftovers are on the table, as Aaman finds out. Mainly just breads, meats, and even a few grapes. 

The wolf continues to not react to Tanarel's list of names.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 31, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney looks over the tables for any knives that might've been left that he thinks would make good throwing weapons.  If he finds any, he will put them in his backpack.  He will then move on to the door and motion everyone for silence.  Once the room is quiet, he will attempt to listen for activity on the other side.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 1, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will move up to the door where Sydney listens, trying to make sure Axel stays with her & isn't distracted by food or loot.  As she passes Geramon, she slaps him gently on the shoulder.  "Now we're getting somewhere, eh?  You've found your spellbooks, & now we seem to be near the kitchen.  Your stoat could be just beyond that door!"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 1, 2003)

*Aaman*

"Yeah, we might be almost out! Let's rush the door."

Aaman scoops up the grapes and bread and starts munching, dagger out and ready, making for the visible door.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 1, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Thorian ... Barmunk ... Mimiru ... La..." Now realizing what is about to happenen he stops with the names and yells: "Wait. Do not eat the bread. It might be poisoned. As for the door, Maybe we should check to see if there isnt a trigger mechanism somewhere. Dont you think its strange that there is a dining room in a prison!


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 1, 2003)

*Geramon*

In a less mocking voice than Geramon has used before, when he addresses Tanarel, Geramon replies "Not to question your paranoid views, but could this just not simply be the dining room of those green creatures, the guards if I may recall, although they are probably the stupidest, non suitable guards on whole of Toril. Guard do need to eat you know... But then again, in a prison so full of traps, you are probably right and we should be very careful: the door could be trapped just the same."


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 1, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Knowing greenskins the way I do makes you wonder if they even know how to use a fork and knife. These creatures know only the ways of murder, torture and rape. And as for this setting it would be perfect for escaping prisoners to take a bite to eat here. Mainly because they are starved. You know this, I know this, Wouldnt you think Zanzer would know this as well. Tanarel then faces the wolf and pet him.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 1, 2003)

Morn looks for crumbs and spilt food. if he finds some he'll say in his calm and tranquil voice:"As many before us have eaten here, I do not think poison is something we need to concern ourselves with." 

If he doesn't, he concurs with Tanarel's statements.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Apr 1, 2003)

*Celpher*

Pyrite will quietly pick up the whip that Axel discarded.


----------



## dddawson (Apr 1, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian leans against one of the tables, casually slipping one of the crusts into a pocket. 

"It's not exactly court cuisine, is it?  I'd imagine if our host were to lay such a trap, he'd probably use a little higher quality bait.  But on the other hand, I'm sure we're all above grubbing so desperately for food."


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 1, 2003)

Sydney finds some steak knives alongside the stale meat, but those don't seem to be good weapons to throw.

Aaman gets an awful taste in his mouth as he chews on the food. The food tastes like it has been sitting there for days. But of course, the crumbs that are all over the sitting areas look fresh, so it looks like some have been here to eat.

Once everyone has silenced themselves, Sydney listens to the door carefully. At first nothing can be heard, but then the halfling can hear the humming of a deep voice in what sounds like a farther location, as it is faint. The humming eventually fades away again, and there is silence.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 1, 2003)

*Aaman*

"Ok, this is really stale, but doesn't taste moldy."

Aaman chews a little, but tosses the rest aside.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 1, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Brennan ... Kito ... Bregnar ... Rover ... Hoviar ... Orro ... Terra .. Rufus ... "


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 1, 2003)

Assuming Axel made it up to the front, & Sydney gives the nod, Raven will open the door, Greatsword in hand.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 2, 2003)

While the druid is testing the food and Tanarel testing names for the wolf, Raven prepares to test the door. She wraps her hand around the door knob and tries giving it a twist. The door is locked and, even worse, it is trapped. Raven feels a sharp prick into her palm as she twists the door knob. The pain is not much, but her eyes begin to get heavy, and her breathing heavy also. Then she just falls to the ground on her back sound asleep.


----------



## dddawson (Apr 2, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian watches Raven with an expression of bemused concern.  "Well, I appreciate that we're all tired, but this seems a bit extreme.  Would anyone care to wake her up?" 

Having seen her skill with weapons, Lucian carefully does not volunteer for that task.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 2, 2003)

Morn will try to wake up Raven, and as if it doesn't even phase him he says: "Can someone inspect the door to see if it is ensorcelled, or trapped perhaps?"


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 2, 2003)

Tanarel whitehart 

"I warned here didnt I. See Geramon you think my ideas are just paranoid but I recognized 2 out of the 3 traps that were here." He will then walk towards Raven and looks how Morn is doing.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2003)

I think Raven would dream of hunting bears on the wooded rolling hills of Vaasa.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 3, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will shake his head sadly and try to rouse Raven.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 3, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Oops," Sydney mutters as Raven slumps to the floor.

"If you could give me a little room, I will take care of the trap and the lock.  And be wary.  I did hear what sounded like a voice, but it sounded far away and it faded out before Raven tried the door."

Once he has adequate room in front of the door, Sydney takes his new tools out of his pack and proceeds to try and disarm the trap and unlock the door.









*OOC:*


Disable Device & Open Lock checks, please


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon will stay in the back, mining his own business, although he does stay near Lucian (unless Lucian takes an active roll and goes to the front). His near death expecience has made him a little extra cautious, but mostly afraid.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 4, 2003)

The party's attempts to wake Raven is hopeless at the moment. No matter how hard they shake her or bump her, she won't come to. Even when the wolf comes up and licks all over her face, Raven continues to give off Z's.

Sydney checks out the door knob. The rogue can't tell where the trap could be, so he decides to disable the whole door knob. After that is taking care of, Sydney then unlocks the door with his tools. After he is done, the halfling then takes a few steps back, and then a "cling" from the door knob is heard as three needles pop out of the front of the knob and fall to the ground. Each needle is tipped with a yellowish goo.

The door creaks open to a slim crack, enough to peak through.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 4, 2003)

*Geramon*

When he sees that all attempts to wake Raven up fail, he steps forward. "Maybe she is poisoned, or it could be a magical coma. I'll try to identify why she won't wake up."









*OOC:*


 Alchemy and/or Spellcraft check whichever is/if applicable


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 4, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

As he puts his tools away, Sydney turns toward Axel.  "I believe you wanted to go first..."


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 4, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Nicely done my little but stout friend" Tanarel will enter once everyone has entered."Ill take care of Raven. Im in no state to fight." Tanarel says while looking at his wounds. 

Tanarel then walks towards the table and with one mighty blow he strikes it so that it could function as a stretcher where he can lay Raven on. He will then take out his rope and tie it along his the 2 remaining Tablepaws (?? Donno how to spell it sorry) so that he can take the end of the rope and drag raven along.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 4, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will volunteer to help drag Raven on the makeshift travois.

"I'm out of spells and not much of a fighter, so I might as well do what I am able."


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 4, 2003)

"I will be right behind you Axel. I am as prepared as a man can be."


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 6, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Seeing Axel hesitate to take the lead now that Raven is no longer at his side, Sydney sighs. "fearless leader, huh?"

Sydney then shoulders his pack and peers through the crack between the door and and the wall into the next area.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 6, 2003)

Geramon examines Raven. When he gets to the hand that held the knob, Geramon sees a dot of yellowish goo on the middle of her palm. The substance is unknown to him, though. Afterwards, Tanarel ties Raven to a personally made stretcher with the help of Aaman. Geramon continues to examine Raven.

Axel growls. "Yes... I am the fearless leader, and your my fearful henchman." Axel throws open the door and pushes the halfling in. "A big mouth for such a frail and diminutive creature. Now you should quit hiding behind us you big mouth and make yourself useful." Axel prepares to step in next, but stops short.

The door opens into darkness. Nobody but Celpher can see into it, with his dwarven darkvision. The dwarf sees a small 5 by 10 hallway with three doors. It is empty, save for Sydney.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 6, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Upon seeing Axel throwing in Sydney Tanarel says:"Hey ... Quit picking on him. Just because you are afraid to enter first, it doesnt mean you have to push him in. What if there was a lethal trap he could fall in. You are as careless as an Ox and you seem to have the same intelligence as well. Once I feel my strength is up and running again ill challenge you to a duel, you are not worthy to be called a leader."


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 6, 2003)

*Geramon*

In an angry voice, caused by his own inability to identify the reason for Ravenn's comatose state Geramon says "I don't know what's wrong with Raven. Clearly this goo has something to do with it but I need a alchemy lab to make precise assumptions. What a pity... We could have used her skills in the upcoming battle with Zanzer. But perhaps she can be cured before it comes to that."

He makes some final checks before Raven is crudely bound to the table and sighs when he sees the result: "If only they had taught me some basic healing skills at the Acadamy... Then again, this is not your usual adventure one comes across.

He once again takes his position at the back while muttering to himself: "He is not MY leader. Stupid warriors, always fighting over who has the biggest sword, or the largest shield. Just muscles and no brains. No idea of the real Arts. If only I could save Raven. She seems to have at least some hint of intelligence. She would make a great leader if you'd ask me. Oh well, like THAT's going to happen. I must learn more about the human body..."









*OOC:*


 Heal Check 11(roll) = 11


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *The door opens into darkness. Nobody but Celpher can see into it, with his dwarven darkvision.*




(Aaman is a half-drow, which also grants darkvision, though he's a ways back from the open door.)


----------



## Wippit Guud (Apr 7, 2003)

*Celpher*

"Afraid of the dark..." sneers Celpher as he pulls Axel out of the way. He then allows Syndey to leave if desired, and moves into the dark hallway.

OOC: Check for any light coming from beneath doors. Listen at those dorrs to hear if there's anyone behind. If no doors have light beyond, listen at the door immediately south of the one we just wanlked through.

Also, if Axel gets physical because of what Celpher said and did, trip attack with the whip. Show him how to actually use one.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 7, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Thanks for the help, Pyrite. I'm not afraid of the dark, but it does make it a tad difficult to check for traps & locks."

Sydney will then proceed to listen at the door at the opposite end of the hall.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 8, 2003)

Then Aaman sees the same as his dwarven companion.

Geramon fails to heal anything on Raven.

Celpher sees light coming through beneath the southern door. On the other side of that door, he can hear footsteps and the bubbling of liquid.

Meanwhile Sydney checks the western door for noise. Nothing can be heard though except for the hissing of torches.

"Afrai... Afraid of the dark?!" Axel grabs a torch off of the wall and throws it into the room, narrowly missing the halfling. "I'm not afraid of the dark! I just know that you don't walk into a room you can't see into! Some of them orcs and goblinoids can see in it, but I do not. You should be lucky there was nothing in there, halfling. And if there was, I would have survived because I stopped."

The torch that lays on the ground continues to burn normally.

"Heck, that dwarf makes a better scout than you!" Axel shows a sign of fear on his face and gasps, pointing into the hallway. Then the burly man laughs and teases, "You should have seen the look on your face when I pushed you in!"


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 8, 2003)

Morn speaks in his tranquil voice:"Axel, of all men and women here, you are furthest away from achieving perfection, since you lack the motivation and determination to face the challenges that life tests you with. Had I received training in using either shield or armour, I would not hesitate to be in front. I think I speak for all when I say that you try and fulfill the role you have been trained to perform. If the tiger refuses to hunt, he has lost the chance to face the challenges that come most naturally to him. So you can prove your worth and lead, or lose my respect."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Apr 9, 2003)

*Celpher*

Celpher quietly returns to the main group.

"There's light and noise behind the southern door. Bubbling and footsteps."

Celpher then looks at Axel, "
And you... shut up."

Celpher turns his back on Axel and returns to the southern door, and waits for others to join him before he opens the door.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

A low snickering can be heard from the back every time the dwarf yells at Axel. Geramon, desperately trying to hide his laughter, has 2 hands on his now red face and tries to look as unnoticeable as possible.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 9, 2003)

*Morn*

"I'll be directly behind anyone who will take the lead."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 9, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I suggest we take the passage with torches, and not the one with footsteps. Our goal now is to escape, not confront our captor yet."


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 9, 2003)

"I concur, Aaman."


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 10, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

When Sydney hears the suggestion to try the door he's at, he grabs the torch that Axel threw into the room and props it up on the wall next to him.

"Thanks for the light, Axel.  Now I can do my job." Sydney smiles at the burly fighter.

Now that he has light, Sydney proceeds to check the door for locks and traps, attempting to unlock/disarm any that he finds.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 11, 2003)

As Axel listens to those that talk back to him, his whole face gets red with anger. He looks like he will burst out any second now as he grinds his teeth. Now just imagine steam evaporating from his bald head...

Sydney finds no lock or trap on the door, and it seems to open easily.

On the other side is another small hallway with two doors. This hallway has one torch which is located between the two other doors, but there is nothing else, except for a few scattered straws of hay on the stone floor.

Then the loud, deep voice is heard singing again, much closer this time. Geramon notices the singing right away as the the voice he heard through Ron's connection. 

"Ring-a-ding-ding, weasel stew and lots of brew, almost done now need the crew, to test my cooking and see if it's true, that weasel stew is good to chew..."

The others do not know where the singing is coming from, but Morn and Celpher notice it right away as coming from the room that the bard checked. The one with the bubbling.

"Hmmm... now where is my cleaver... to use on that beaver... err.. weasel... must find it to chop the thing into a little... teaser... yeah... just a test this is to find the right stew, then if this is good, yes yes more more weasel stew." The voice laughs loudly, then continues, "Ah, plenty of weasel to go around, oh yes! Here is thy cleaver! Woo haa! Yaa hoo!"


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 12, 2003)

*Geramon*

Geramon turn ash white when he hears the last remark and with a voice filled with panic he screams "NOOOOOO!!!!!" and runs towards the sound source. If he is able to determine which door to take he will try to burst into the room, in a desperate state trying to save his beloved pet.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 12, 2003)

*Aaman*

Sensing an animal is in distress, Aaman will set the travois down as quickly as possible and race after Geramon.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 12, 2003)

While the others rush into the southern room to rescue Ron, Sydney will examine the doors in this hallway to see if any are locked or if he can hear any activity on the other side that might be alerted by the imminent combat.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 13, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"Thats should do it" Tanarel says while finising up his home made Strecher. He then notices that there is nearly everyone left. He turns towards the wolf and asks in a low voice "Shall we join them, boy" He will then Drag Raven along with him in an attempt to join the others.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 13, 2003)

With Geramon rushing right behind him, Morn pops open the southern door.

A rumbling voice says, "Ah, dinner time!" The speaker is a large, furry man with a bull's head.

This kitchen-like room has a small cauldron next to a counter in the southwest corner. On the counter is Ron, Geramon's companion, who looks to be unconcious.

"Quickly, quickly, take a seat in the next room! Dinner will be delivered to you in a minute. Just gotta chop this little fellow up here." With his cleaver to his side, he opens a cabinet in the wall with an assortment of drinks and ingredients. "What would you all like for drinks? Ale? Good, cause that's all you're getting. Everything else is getting costly around here, and since we got an over-abundance of ale, we shall all drink this tonight." The monstrous humanoid holds up a big jug of ale into the air with his large hands.

"Ok, go go go now. Dmitri, the greatest minotaur cook in the world, will have a tastey, new meal ready in a minute."

As the others meet the so called 'Dmitri', Sydney checks the next hallway's doors for any sign of life on the other side. The southern door he thinks he hears a quiet moaning, yet it disappears to blur the sound into wonder. Nothing is heard on the other side of the northern door.

The wolf jumps infront of Tanarel and growls in the direction of the minotaur's deep voice.


----------



## dddawson (Apr 14, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian follows along.  "Dear me...Dmitri, was it?  We certainly have no doubt in your skill, but shouldn't a culinary artist of your calibre be working with better ingredients?  A common weasel is not the appropriate palette to paint the spectacular masterpieces of taste you are certainly capable of.  Still, there are some common goblin sorts on the next level who have some veal...and their undiscriminating palates are more suited to weasel.  Say, I have a capital idea...why don't you let us take the weasel and trade with them, so that we can bring back a better source of meat?"


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 14, 2003)

*Geramon*

At the same time Lucian tries to start a dialogue with the Minotaur, Geramon, reason having abandoned him a few minutes ago, jumps towards Ron and throws his body over him in a protective manner. "He's my FRIEND! Touch him and... and... I'll turn you into a toad!"


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

Morn tries to look like the situation is in perfect control. I.e. he has his normal facial expression.

[Inner monologue]"Interesting... a powerful creature such as a minotaur doing kitchen duty... whoever commands him must be even more powerful still... I must prepare myself... if that silver tongued Lucian fails in persuading the minotaur to give him the weasel, I don't know what Geramon will do..."[/inner monologue]


----------



## Wippit Guud (Apr 16, 2003)

*Celpher*

"Minotaur, I would not advise eating the weasel... among other things, it is magical, and most likely poisonous to consume."

OOC: Guess that would be a bluff check, no dice here at work, I trust you to roll it, check is at +7.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 16, 2003)

Dmitri appears that he might have found some truth in Lucian's words, though suspision plays out the rest of him as Geramon runs up and takes the weasel, calling the weasel 'friend' and threatening him and all. The minotaur becomes confused when Celpher says that it is magical and poisonous.

"Are you saying I've been trying to make dinner all this time for nothing?!" The minotaur throws the cleaver at the wall next to him, which the cleaver sticks to. "What the heck else am I going to cook around here now? Rat?" Dmitri slams the cabinets shut and turns back, "Say, weren't you the ones that delivered the weasel here in the first place?" The minotaur smiles and crosses his arms. "Axel... is that you out there? What are you up to old pal?"

Axel scurries away into the hallway where Sydney searches through. He whispers to himself (which Sydney can hear), "Oh no... not HIM..." He hides around the corner.

Meanwhile, the wolf continues to stay in front of Tanarel at all times, growling at the minotaur with anger. Sydney finds nothing else in the hallway and motions Axel to keep quiet for a noise was thought to be heard in one of the next rooms. Raven looks calm in her sleep. She even seems to smile at times.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

*Morn*

In a calm voice:"Really? You know our friend Axel? Imagine that... Where do you know eachother from, if you don't mind me asking?"

Morn then tries to keep an eye on both Axel and Dmitri.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 16, 2003)

Geramon will pick up Ron, and try to shuffle out of the room, while keeping an eye on the Minotaur. He will let Lucian do the talking, if that will save his pet.


----------



## dddawson (Apr 17, 2003)

*Lucian*

Lucian continues to smile at Dmitri, though it's beginning to look a little forced.  He seems to be thinking that having one story and sticking with it would be preferable to the current situation.

"I'm afraid there was a mixup.  This weasel wasn't supposed to be delivered to you, Chef.  As my comrade here has stated, this is a magical beast, a familiar.  Such have to be treated and prepared with great care lest they poison one.  Of course, goblins have no discrimination and a cast-iron gullet, making it a relatively safe dish for them, hence our offer to handle a quick bartering transaction to acquire you more suitable viands."


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 17, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sensing that a nervous Axel is a dangerous Axel, Sydney surreptitiously draws one of his daggers and slowly slips the backpack off his shoulder so it won't be a hinderence should sudden erratic movement be necessary.

"What's got you so spooked, Axel?  You look like you just saw a ghost."


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 19, 2003)

Dmitri stretches his arms up into the air and crosses his arms in similar fashion as Axel. He then addresses Morn's question. "Oh... me and Axel used to work together driving the workers back and forth in the mines. Lots of good times we had back in those days. We had a better slave business back then, so we had better to pick on. I thought that big baldy quit working here, but it appears I was wrong. Say you guys look new here, judging from you appearance..."

The minotaur stares at the party in thought for a few seconds, then shrugs and continues by addressing Lucian. "Hmmm... well if that is the case, then you better go out and get me something to replace the weasel, or it'll be your heads in the cauldron! Ha!" 

Dmitri shakes his fist in the air. "A dozen more hungry guards will be here soon waiting for a dish, as will the hungry cook! Now run along and catch me a dire boar or something!" 

Axel continues to peek around the hallway door. "None of your business, kid."


----------



## dddawson (Apr 19, 2003)

*Lucian*

Noting that Geramon has Ron, Lucian smiles more happily at the minotaur, while casually leaving the room.  "Right, we'll just be off to barter with the goblins then.  Dire boar, you say?  Well, we'll see what we can do, but I'm no miracle worker."


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 19, 2003)

Geramon waits outside the room and when he sees Lucian, he stops him and whispers with a face filled with joy "Thank you..."

Curious as to what the others think of Axel, now this new information is revealed, Geramon quickly joins up with the rest, but tries to stay at the back and look as insignificant as possible. Aggressive partymembers have bothered him way too much these last few hours, so instead he takes a passive roll. While in the back he tries to help Raven as much as possible, not as much out of compassion, more out of a sense of failure, as he is unable to determine the cause, nor the cure to Raven's state.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 19, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Deciding that pushing Axel for details might not be in his best interest, Sydney returns to the door in an attempt to make out the sound he thought he heard before Axel's arrival in the hallway.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 19, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

Tanarel stays in the back observing while Carrying Raven. As he sees Geramon comming he says:"Let her sleep. If you wake up someone that is not supposed to wake up than you might catch her in a bad mood. Besides If we needed her awake then Hoar will make that posible."  He then Turn to the wolf and says in a sooting voice: "Calm down boy, The attack is not offen the best way to deal with things. Though you did good." He then strokes the wolf through his hair.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 19, 2003)

"Since when are you the expert? You got a degree in medicine mister soldier? But fine, I'll leave Raven alone. See how you will react if she doesn't wake up at all"


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 19, 2003)

Tanarel Whitehart 

"I do not claim to know anything about medicine. However I did bring you back to life now didnt I ? Besides I have faith in my god. And if she doesnt wake up she must have done something to deserve her faith."


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 19, 2003)

Geramon looks at Tanarel in utter horror when he hears how easily he lays ones fate in the hands of the Gods. He makes a motion to comment on this but then stops and instead he just shrugs his shoulders and turns around, muttering in disbelief while petting Ron.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 19, 2003)

*Aaman*

"You heard the um.. minotaur... let's get moving." Aaman tries to rush everyone through the door, after picking up his end of the travois carrying Raven.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 20, 2003)

While Geramon pats his recovered, unconcious weasel, and while the others chat as they exit the presence of the minotaur, Sydney re-checks the sound in one of the next rooms.

The moaning is more clearly now. To Sydney, it sounds like a couple of people have just woken up and made a morning moan, but the moaning never stops for long. In fact, there is moaning, and moaning, and moaning, and more moaning, as if a group of people were in silenced pain. Footsteps are also heard now and they sound close, but they don't sound like they are getting closer.

"What happened back there?" Axel whispers back at the party as they leave the kitchen. "Did you kill that hairy liar with your magic, wizard?" Axel gets a hold of himself and stands tall to tower over the others. "Whatever that big cow told you is a lie!" Axel whispers with a growl.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 20, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

When Axel enters the doorway to talk to the rest of the party, Sydney breathes a sigh of relief. "Phew, I don't know what I woulda done if he decided to go through this door before I checked it..."

Sydney then retrieves his tools from his pack and tries to open the door a crack so he can peer in and see what the source of the moaning is.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 21, 2003)

Once more, Morn will be right behind him to lend assistance if required.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Apr 22, 2003)

*Celpher*

Pyrite walks up to Axel, whip in hand.

"Why would you think a minotaur would tell us anything, let alone lies about you?"

Cepher will wait for a response, if none comes within 10 seconds, he'll dismiss Axel and walk away.

OOC: For those 10 seconds, and for 30 after that, readied action to trip attack Axel with the whip if he moves to attack.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 23, 2003)

The halfling scout cracks open the door to the moaning sound. As soon as he does so, a gush of foul smell hits Sydney's nose.

This room smells of rancid meat and rotting vegetables. It must be another kitchen, though the halfling is now focusing his attention on four, mumbling zombies walking in random about the room. Throughout the counter, which is located on the western wall, are pools of blood and torn flesh. Atop the counter is the eaten remains of a humanoid, with nothing left of it but bones and blood. In the open pantry on the southern wall are two potions of healing just laying there. The floor is also smeared with blood.

Axel slams the door to Dmitri close and squeezes his fists tightly while he listens to the dwarf. "Because he works for Zanzer!" yells out Axel. "I do not work for Zanzer! You guys are bloody idiots, believing anything that these creatures say to you! I do not work for that snake! I do not work for any of those foul wizards!"

Axel raises his fist in the air, preparing to strike Celpher. "For all we know, you and that damned drow could be a spy!"  Axel throws his fist at the bard, but falls short as the dwarf trips him with his whip. Axel falls on his back hard. He coughs and rubs his head when he looks back at Celpher.

Luckily, the zombies took no notice.


----------



## dddawson (Apr 23, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian continues to smile even as one eyebrow begins to twitch, slightly.  "You know, I'd been wondering how arguing amongst ourselves could possibly help our escape.  It's so reassuring to realize that it will do so by distracting us and preventing us from being demoralized by the shambling undead monsters that want to eat us."


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 24, 2003)

Geramon just stays in the back, muttering about the world gone insane and all and stays out of the way as much as possible. He stops his muttering to hear what Axel has to say, looks into the hallway, smiles when he hears the *thumb* and sees Axel on the floor, smiles some more when he overhears Lucian and then simply shrugs his shoulders, and goes on complaining about the world in general again.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 24, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Upon seeing the undead, Sydney quickly but quietly closes the door. "So _that's_ what a zombie looks like..."

He then walks back to the other hallway where the rest of the party, except for Morn, are waiting and arguing.

"I've got some good news and some bad news.  The good news is, I've found two more healing potions.  The bad news is, there's four zombies in the room with them."


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 25, 2003)

"Perhaps we should find out what is in the room a bit down from here first; I do not want to fight unneccessarily. Once we have our options charted out, we can make a proper decision"


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 25, 2003)

Mutter, mutter "Let's just find the stupid exit!" mutter, mutter


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 25, 2003)

"Though I am in a dire state of mind right now I will fight anything I have to to get out of this place" Tanarel will face Aaman and says: You offered to carry our nature lady here. if you could Ill hack those zombies because those who are turned into undead didnt do it on their free will. We have to set them free and punish the one who turned them into those foul smelling beasts." 

He then faces Sydney. "Nice work my little friend. What do you think. Should we hack those zombies and go through them or should we go through the other door where we may just find intelligent life which is also on our 'friends' list? 

Tanarel drops his carrierbed and and offers it to Aaman. Then he will take out his glimmering sword and awaits the oppinion of his halfling friend.

After he hears it he will look at the wolf and says:
"Your with us as well right, faithfull friend" while he strokes the wolf.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 25, 2003)

*Aama*

"I will." Aaman shoulders the burden of Raven, freeing his companions to fight the undead.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 25, 2003)

"In that case, I'll be with you in the fight with the zombies"


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 25, 2003)

"Well its settled then.           Charge !!!" Tanarel will charge in standing in front of one zombi so that he can only receive one blow (Since he isnt feeling all that well). 









*OOC:*


 Could you roll for me chauzu. Dont have my dice ready yet in my new house. Couldnt find my charsheet so I cant give you all the plusses yet but im taking a wild guess + 1 bab +1 weapon focus and The plusses for the charge. And perhaps the plusses for the sword which was magically induced. 







[Note] Cant find my stats because im using a laptop untill I can put my main puter up again. This laptop has not yet bookmarked the pages .... and I noticed that i forgot to subscribe myself to that post. My appologies for the inconveniance.[/note]


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 25, 2003)

"The morons are seriously going to attack those 'things'? They do realize that as long as the door is closed, they shouldn't be a threat to us do they? If that idiot dies, it's his own stupid fault... Risking his life for two mere healing potions... What ARE they thinking?" Geramon mutters to no one in particular while he looks amused at Tanarel slamming into a closed door...

"What's the point in asking the rest if we should attack the 'things' if he doesn't wait for any of us to answer? He is nearly as stupid as Axel." Geramon sighs while turning his back on the rest to check up on Raven.

He decides to take a final look at her condition and hopes he can learn anything more about this strange magical sleep.









*OOC:*


 Take 10/20 on Alchemy? If possible... (I do not have any equipment so I guess to take 20 would be out of order...) AND Take 10/20 on Spellcraft/Knowledge Arcana (whichever/if applicable)


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 25, 2003)

When Tanarel has opened the door and charges he will scream: "I will take vengeance in HOAR's name, For those turned to undead cannot help themselves but will be freed from their curse and find eternal happyness in their afterlive!"


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 26, 2003)

Well, it looks like we're entering combat. Since the zombies are unaware of you guys, here is the suprise round initiative:

Tanarel
Wolf
Morn
Geramon
Sydney
Lucian
Celpher
Aaman


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 26, 2003)

Morn will move in after Tanarel, but wants to minimise the number of zombies threatening him (preferably keeping it down to 1). Morn will try and hit that zombie.

If the above situation is possible, but I need to tumble to do it: Tumble check: 10 ()


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 26, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

While the big guys take on the zombies, Sydney will move down to the other door in the hallway, both to get out of their way and so he can peek behind this door and see if there's anything behind it that can possibly help them.









*OOC:*


Listen, Disable Device & Open Lock checks as necessary


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 27, 2003)

Geramon will concentrate on Raven during 'the great zombie hunt'.


----------



## dddawson (Apr 27, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

"Well, I'm not likely to convince these unfortunates of anything,"  Lucian murmurs.

Lucian hangs back, waiting to see if events will suggest anything useful to do.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 27, 2003)

When Tanarel slams open to attack the zombies, his wolf companion moves in before him. The wolf tears away at the rotten flesh of Z1's, spitting out what it can when it stops.

Tanarel chops off the head of the zombie next. The zombie's second life ends as its body hits the ground before its head.

Morn enters next. The monk moves atop the slain zombie and strikes Z2. Dusty flesh and internals explode into the air as Morn's fist pierces through the zombie's stomache. The undead moans but still stands.

Geramon continues to examine Raven's condition, though nothing is coming to his head of what it is yet.

Sydney moves to check the next room in the hallway. The door opens easily, and the halfling peeks in.

As the door creaks open, a blind-looking man turns his head toward the sound. "You're not my master," he says.

The man looks to be of middle age, for a human, and appears to be a prisoner, since he is dressed in the same prison clothes as the party is clothed in. But also, the man is attached to a golden ball by a silver chain.

The room he is in is bare except for a small, worn cot in the southwest corner of the room, a bucket next to it, and a small stool laying on its side next to the door. One small torch is lit on the center of the northern wall.

Lucian waits in the dining room.

Celpher moves up to the doorway to release a bolt at Z2. The bolt misses and hits the skull that lays on the counter. The skull falls to the ground and rolls next to Morn's feet.

Aaman looks after Raven while the others are busy.

End Of Suprise Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of First Round

Initiative:
Wolf
Tanarel
Morn
Geramon
Sydney
Lucian
Zombies
Axel
Celpher
Aaman

The wolf attacks Z2. It chomps down on the zombie's leg and then releases to spit out the disgusting stuff again.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 27, 2003)

-deleted-


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 27, 2003)

-deleted-


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 27, 2003)

Tanarel will hit the second Zombie (Z2) 

"Your soul will be cleansed in Hoars name!" Ecco's down the hallway as he takes a swing at the second zombie.

[Roll] If you would be so kind Chauzu  "It will be Roll + 2 strength + 1 BaB + ? for the sword being magical" [/roll]


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 28, 2003)

Morn is going to use his flurry of blows after he sees what Tanarel's weapon did to the Zombie. If Z2 is "dead", he'll move up five feat and make a flurry of blows to the next zombie in line.

Attack rolls (which are net unmodified, +2 normal, -2 flurry):
Attack 1: 10.
Attack 2: 20. Confirmation: 11


----------



## Zhure (Apr 28, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman continues to carry Raven. "Get those monsters, guys!"

Quietly, he says, "... and grab that gold ball for later."


----------



## dddawson (Apr 28, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian, hearing the new prisoner's comment, tries to work his way through the crowd of his companions to speak to the man.

"Indeed, my good fellow, he is not your master, and neither am I.  Could you perhaps tell us who your master is, so that we may ascertain what footing our relationship is on?"


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 28, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney quickly enters the room with the blind man, closing the door behind him.  He slowly approaches the man, "No, no I'm not your master.  I'm just a lowly servant.  It seems it has become necessary to relocate you to another location.  If you will just give me a moment to remove your restraint, you can join my companions and myself."

Sydney then takes his tools from his pack and attempts to remove the chain.









*OOC:*


Open Lock check, please, and Bluff if necessary


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 28, 2003)

Tanarel takes a swing at the next zombie. A fatal swing for the undead as Tanarel shoves his blade into the creature's face. The body of the zombie falls, but the head tears away and stays hanging on the edge of the sword.

Morn moves to Z3 and attacks it with a flurry. His first attack misses, but with quick speed he recovers on the second, hitting hard. It would be a critical hit if it were a living being. Morn's fist knocks off the zombie's jaw, which shatters into many fragments when it hits the counter top.

Geramon continues the look on Raven. The substance is beginning to become familiar to him, but without his alchemic tools, at the moment, he is unable to place is tongue on it. Then again, perhaps it is not important, because just then Raven's eyes suddenly open and blink as they fix on Geramon. Her short nap has apparently been finished.

"My master is Zanzer Tem," the old man says lowly with his head down. The old man sniffs the air and listens carefully as Sydney examines his chain. You do not smell or sound of goblin or orc, and you are not so demanding either... who are you?

Sydney finds no lock on the chain. "I am afraid there is no lock for your delicate, ungoblish hands of yours little one." The chain is attached to a bare manacle on the right leg of the blind man.

The remaining pair of zombies make a loud moan as they recover from suprise and make an attack. Z3's swings his boney hand at Morn hard, but Morn is too quick for the slow zombie, and even worse for the zombie, its arm detaches in the process, though surely the zombie can't feel the damage anyways.

Z4 is even more pathetic as it tries to grab the wolf with its arms and teeth, but the zombie's body splits in half as it bends down for the wolf. These zombies are clearly old and delicate. The undead are still kicking though and still moan.

Axel gets up from the floor and fouls off as he recovers his halberd.

Celpher loads another bolt into the crossbow and releases it at Z3. The bolt hits the zombie square in the sternum, knocking the bone out its back with the bolt. Moan. The other arm falls off.

Aaman follows the group slowly while pulling the recovering Raven.

End Of First Round
-------------------------------
Beginning Of Second Round

The wolf tries to strike Z4, but with its collapse, misses. The animal then backs off to let room for Tanarel.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 29, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Well, sir, my name is Sydney and you're right.  I'm neither goblin or orc, thank Tymora.  What is your name?  And do you serve Tem willingly, or as a slave like we were?"

Sydney turns to Lucien and shrugs, indicating his inability to remove the chain.


----------



## Q-Ball (Apr 29, 2003)

Tanarel will use the space created for him and makes a swing at the 4 th zombie. "Retribution will be made for the lost soul you evicted from his body. Now die and live a happy afterlife!" Tanarel screams as he tries and hit the zombie taking no notice to the head on the top of his sword.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 29, 2003)

Geramon falls back and let's out a suprised yell. He recovers and says with a shaking voice "You scared the hell out of me! What happened? Why did you suddenly wake up?"

"Aaman you can let go now, she's awake!"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I'm glad you're waking up, Raven." Aaman helps the ranger to stand.


----------



## dddawson (Apr 29, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

"Mmm.  No lock, eh?  Well, perhaps Geramon will have some idea what could be done, if it is enchanted...and if it is not, then perhaps Tanarel can do something, since gold, while among the noblest of metals, is also among the softest.  I must say, friend, that I find myself nearly burning with curiosity as to why your master would provide you with such an extravagant burden."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 30, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven sits up, startled.

"Ach.  I am still a prisoner of this foul dungeon.  I was dreaming of the open hills..."

She jumps to her feat, gathers her sword, bow & arrows, pats her armor.  "Well, wizard, elf, what's going on.  How long did I sleep?"


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 30, 2003)

Morn is somewhat taken aback by the Zombies slow and cumbersome movements combined with their disgusting resilience. He lloks at his dusty hand briefly, before striking twice more.

(To hit Roll 1: 18.
To hit Roll 2: 8.
Damage Roll 1: 3.)


----------



## Wippit Guud (May 1, 2003)

*Celpher*

Guess we'll try changing tactics... trip attack on the zombies with my whip. Prone targets are easier to hit.


----------



## Sullaf (May 1, 2003)

While the soft thuds of zombies falling on the ground can be heard in the background, along with the screaming of certain warriors, Geramon addresses Raven "Well you didn't miss much actually... There was a door which was trapped. You fell in some kind of magical sleep and we couldn't wake you up. I wonder what it was... Well the trapped door let into this little dining room. There is a Minotaur cook over there" Geramon waves into the general direction, "The idiots are over there fighting for their lives against undead don't ask me why and Lucian and the halfling went there around the corner " Geramon points towards the zombie chamber. 

"Aaman and me were looking after you, but you returned from the land of the sleeping all by yourself! A small miracle in my humble opinion."

"Now I am sure you wish to join the rest in the glorious battle so I will no longer keep you here." Geramon adds sarcastically.

Then his face suddenly shines and a bit excited he says "I almost forgot the one important event you missed" while he rummages around in his robe and pulls Ron out of one of the many pockets. "I got Ron back! Isn't it great?" Geramon says while petting Ron over the head.


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman sighs, "It's true, they're fighting zombies ahead of us. I've no real combat skills and my spells are all tapped. I feel so worthless... if only we could get outdoors."


----------



## Chauzu (May 1, 2003)

Tanarel takes a swing at the zombie in front of him, but like a drunken master, the zombie escapes the blow.

Morn makes another flurry at his opponent. The first attack lands a hit in the chest and breaks the undead a bit more, but it still stands. The second attack attempt misses.

The old man turns his head towards the sound of Sydney's voice to reply. "My name... my name... oh it has been so long since I have heard my own name, but if I recall exactly it was Gorgo. Yes... Gorgo. I was once a valet of Zanzer. 50 years ago, Zanzer chained me to this golden ball for trying to steal some treasure. I have been a prisoner here ever since." The old man shakes his skinny, manacled leg tiresomly. "I do not remember how they had gotten this golden ball attached to my leg. So many years wandering the room of what I can and cannot remember of my old life..." Gorgo then drifts off into memories.

Z3 slams into Morn after the monk misses. The old, decaying body hits decently and did not break a body part that time. [Morn is at 7 HP.]

Z4's torso wiggles on the floor getting nowhere, but it's lower body, which still stands as if it had a torso still attached to it, tries to slam into Tanarel. The attack misses and causes the legs to trip to the ground.

Axel ignores the room in which the fighting is in, and travels to the doorway of the room with Sydney, Lucian, and Gorgo. "Who is this old geezer?" Axel asks still rubbing the back of his head.

Celpher gets rid of his crossbow for the moment and switches to whip. The dwarf forces his whip between his comrades and attempts to trip Z3, but misses the creature.

End Of Second Round
------------------------------
Beginning Of Third Round

The wolf waits impatiently behind the two fighters, making menacing sounds towards the zombies.

Initiative:
Wolf
Tanarel
Morn
Geramon
Sydney
Lucian
Gorgo
Zombies
Axel
Celpher
Aaman
Raven


----------



## Sullaf (May 1, 2003)

"Before I forget, the cook had some interesting things to say about our old time favorite Axel, but you didn't hear that from me." Geramon says smiling.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 1, 2003)

Tanarel takes another swing at the Walking dead. After he has swung he takes a step back so that the wolf can carry out its attack. 

[Roll] 15 + 3 + ? Magical = 18+? [/Roll]
[Damage] 3 + 2 (Strenght) + ? (Magical) = 5+? [/Damage]


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2003)

Raven's eyes & ears quickly orient towards the sounds of fighting.  Her hands play over her armor & weapons as she politely listens to Geramon.  She does smile & gently pet the weasle when it emerges.

"Thank you friend Geramon.  We must continue this conversation.  For now, or course, my place is in combat."

Raven will move forward & attempt to engage the zombies.

"Ho!  Coming through!"


----------



## Dungannon (May 1, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney turns to Axel, "Seems we've found a fellow "guest" of Zanzer.  Unfortunately, his restraint it attached by some means other than mechanical.  If you could please go ask Geramon to come here and take a look at this, it could help speed up our exit from this place."

Sydney then returns his tools to his pack and his attention back to Gorgo. "Do you remember anything of this place, the way out perhaps?"


----------



## Ravellion (May 1, 2003)

Morn's first attack misses horribly (3), his right fist going past the head of the Zombie. In order to compensate for his lost fighting stance, he twirls his body around and kicks the zombie in the middle of the torso with his left leg (18, 7 damage).

He returns to fighting stance, and from that to a meditative pose if all opponents are vanquished.

"Those without will cannot justly harm those who are of strong mind, since they are stagnant on the path of improvement." Morn says. Looking at what the zombie inficted however, he adds "I think that saying has a core truth, but its meaning was far more powerful in the monastery than it will ever be when fighting undead. However mindless they are, I will be just as mindless when my wounds become too grievous."


----------



## dddawson (May 1, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian crouches down to examine the golden ball more carefully.  He checks the heft of the ball, trying to determine if it could really be solid gold.

"I say again, a most extravagant burden.  From your tale, may I take it that you would not be too averse to a course of action somewhat opposed to the welfare of Zanzer Tem?  My friends and I wish to undertake just such a course, achieving freedom for ourselves, hopefully at the cost of a maximum of inconvenience to our mutual captor."


----------



## Chauzu (May 1, 2003)

After the attack from Tanarel, Z4's foul body remains motionless, empty of the undead life. The warrior then moves to the back.

Z3 is also destroyed by Morn's powerful kick, breaking into many pieces.

End Of Combat
------------------------------
Total Experience So Far:

Tanarel: 637
Morn: 453
Geramon: 420
Sydney: 450
Lucian: 450
Celpher: 267
Aaman: 330
Raven: 450

Raven arrives to find the enemy fallen.

Axel takes a spit onto the stone floor then answers, "I'm sick of that wizard. Always complaining. I ain't going to bother with that fool anymore.

Gorgo walks slowly towards his cot, dragging the burdening ball and chain. He sits down and tries to think back. "Oh... there were two ways out of this place if I remember right. *cough* *cough* There was the main entrance and... some other way, I can't remember." The blind man then rubs his burdened shin. "Oh... please find a way to get this off. Too many times have I wandered this room, wanting to breath fresh air again..."  Gorgo gives a thoughtful smile as a reply to Lucian.

To Lucian, the ball is heavy, weighing about 50 pounds in his hands, but it is unclear as to whether this is solid gold or not.

Gorgo continues, "I did manage to steal a pearl necklace successfully from Zanzer, but I dropped it in this room somewhere and cannot find it. I do not believe any of the guards have been in here since then. Perhaps one of you, with your young eyes, might be able to find it for me? *cough* *cough* "


----------



## dddawson (May 1, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian considers the ball.  "Even if we cannot remove this yet, someone in our group may be strong enough to carry this and let you walk more easily." 

Lucian's gaze darted about the room, looking for some sign of the just-mentioned pearl necklace.  Something about this was bothering him, but he wasn't sure just what.

(OOC: Sense Motive check?)


----------



## Q-Ball (May 2, 2003)

"Alas, the evil has once again been defeited and the innocent may now try and rest in peace." He then makes a minor prair to Hoar in which he wishes the innocent who have just been helped good prosperity in the afterlife that is yet to come.

He then walks toward the healing potions and takes one. 

He then turn to pet the wolf for a job well done and sees Raven coming in. "You've missed all of the action, but i'am glad your back nature lady." 

Then he returns to the group to see what they found out.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2003)

"Tanarel, nice to see you again as well, & that everyone is still healthy.  Looks like we have one more door ahead of us.  I will ask Sydney to examine it before we proceed."

Raven will go to the other room to find Sydney.


----------



## Dungannon (May 2, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney gives a small sigh to Axel's non-supportive response.  Upon hearing Gorgo mention the necklace, however, he perks up and begins searching the room for it.


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2003)

*Aaman*

"Foul undead, good work on ending their existance," Aaman congratulates all those who fought. "We need to get out of this hole, by Uthgardt's blood! I'm sorely tempted to just beat a passage through the stone with a pick. Let's move on as quickly as we can."


----------



## Chauzu (May 2, 2003)

Lucian senses honesty in Gorgo's words.

Sydney searches the room thoroughly, looking into the bucket in the end. Half buried in garbage and feces is the pearl necklace glimmering into the halfling's eyes. In the center is a big pearl, with the pearls getting smaller towards the end of the silver string.


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2003)

*Raven*

"Old man, this ball was probably welded onto you.  You must come with us.  We will leave none behind in this hell-hole.  Can you walk?  I will assist carrying the ball.  Let us proceed.  Please, Sydney, can you check the door in the room of the zombies?"


----------



## Chauzu (May 3, 2003)

The old man smiles in relief to Raven. "You will carry this heavy ball for me? Thank you very much, as it is rarely held by others. I am suprised a young woman such as yourself can carry such heavy weight... but I guess any young lady would be able to out-strength an old, blind goat such as I..." The old man sighs and stands up to stretch, "Have you found my necklace yet, lad?"


----------



## Dungannon (May 3, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Oh, yes, umm, here it is.  It was in the garbage pail over there, so it isn't in the best of condition." Sydney places the necklace in Gorgo's hand.

He then turns to Raven, "Sure, I can check that door.  but what about the other door in the first hallway?  Shouldn't we check that first?  I'd hate to leave any bad guys behind us without our knowing about it."


----------



## Manzanita (May 3, 2003)

*Raven*

"Ah, I'd missed that door, my small friend.  I was occupied with thoughts of battle.  Whatever you prefer.  Now come, old man.  I must be near the forefront of battle.  I will carry the ball for you until we are near the front, then I must leave you to impart the gift of combat to whomever would oppose our exit."


----------



## Q-Ball (May 3, 2003)

Tanarel will walk towards the group and says:"There is one more potion in the room with the zombies. There is also a door in there. Which path shall we take." Tanarel will walk towards the wolf and pets him and says: "Nice fighting there boy." He will pet and play with the wolf until the decision is made.


----------



## Dungannon (May 3, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney reshoulders his pack and heads towards the door of Gorgo's room.  He turns back to Axel, Raven and the rest of the party inside, "I will go check the door in the other hallway, but I suggest that somebody, maybe a couple somebodies, stay by the door in the zombie room just in case that little confrontation attracted any unwanted attention."

The halfling then proceeds to the door in the hallway and listens for signs of activity on the other side.  Also in his preperation is an examination for locks and/or traps.


----------



## Chauzu (May 3, 2003)

Gorgo feels his necklace while saying, "Oh... well... I must have dropped it, while... say..." The blind man stops to rub his leg then grabs a cane from his bed. Using it to walk a bit better for Raven, he continues, *cough* *cough* "Say... hmmm... oh well..."

[Raven and Gorgo together have a movement of 15 ft.]

"Have you slain that Dmitri yet? I sure hope not... I mean, sure he was a dangerous creature, but still had some good singing, I think. I don't remember what a good song sounds like..." 

The old man continues to talk while the party moves, half to the group and half to himself.

Sydney checks the remaining hallway door. As he passes through, he hears snoring coming from Dmitri's room. When he puts his ear against the unopened door, the halfling hears nothing. There is no light coming from beneath the door neither. No lock or trap is found.


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2003)

*Raven*

"Please do talk, Gordo.  You must not have had many opportunities these years.  We of the Vaasa revere our older tribe members.  The years can bring wisdom, which the young are well to learn.  Go ahead & speak.  I will listen until my services are needed in the front."


----------



## Dungannon (May 4, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

After motioning for silence, Sydney will slowly open the door a crack and peek into the next area from his knees, hoping that if anyone is in there they will be aiming high.


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will offer to bear part of the burden of the ball and chain. "I'm not doing a whole lot else until we can get outdoors."


----------



## Q-Ball (May 4, 2003)

Tanarel looks at the blind man not really knowing what to think. If the man trully wanted to steal then its a just punishment. For now he disregards the situation and says: "Who is Dmitri? and what does he have to do with us?"


----------



## Sullaf (May 4, 2003)

When Geramon sees the halfling creep about the door, his curiosity drives him to the door and he will move as silent as possible behind the halfling to peek behind the door.


----------



## Ravellion (May 4, 2003)

*Morn*

"Dmitri was the minotaur cook, Tanarel. I will hold on to that potion, if you all don't mind. I could leave it in this makeshift strap I made earlier. In case I fall in combat, you know where to look. Lead the way."


----------



## Q-Ball (May 4, 2003)

"A minotaur cook ? when did we have him ?" Tanarel askes in confusion.


----------



## Chauzu (May 4, 2003)

Not being able to see Sydney's motion for silence Gorgo continues, "Wisdom? Ha... wisdom gains in age only when you live out in the world. I have been stuck in this hole too long for great wisdom..."

Sydney cracks the door, but can't see anything when he peeks in. The room is too dark.

[Oh yes, the potions that Tanarel and Morn picked up are potions of cure light wounds.]


----------



## Ravellion (May 5, 2003)

*Morn*

"Oh, you weren't there. Geramon's weasel was going to be cooked by a minotaur *whispering* who apparently knows Axel... even though Axel denies this. I'd keep an eye out."


----------



## Manzanita (May 6, 2003)

*Raven*

"Aamon, thank you for your assistance with this man.  Let me move to the front, where true warriors belong."

Raven will hand the ball to Aamon, ready her sword & move up into the next room, unless Sydney wants to go first.


----------



## Dungannon (May 6, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Okay, there's no light in the next room, but I don't hear anything in there.  One of you tall people want to grab a torch and lead the way?"


----------



## Sullaf (May 6, 2003)

When there is nothing to see behind the door, Geramon moves to the back again. When he sees the blind old man with a huge ball attached to his leg, Geramon raises an eyebrow, sighs and mutters while looking to the ceiling "Mystra isn't this circus big enough? Is there no end to your taunting? Why do you punish me so much? It was wrong to leave your University to go and explore, but isn't this a little over the top?"


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman nods sadly in acknowledgment of Raven's words and hefts the burden of the chain's weight. As he travels along slowly, he uses his keen darkvision and half-elven hearing to try and keep watch behind the group for anyone following them.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 6, 2003)

Tanarel will swollow the potion and then say:"I will go first my little friend, now that I feel alive again." Tanarel will grab a torch that is nearby and walk into the room.


----------



## Chauzu (May 6, 2003)

[Tanarel heals 3 HP.]

Tanarel pushes the door open, which seems to be harder to open by every inch, and steps into the room. The room is empty, save for a shelf against the wall ahead. 

As soon as Sydney and Raven step through the door, it gives and slams shut.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 6, 2003)

"Nasty situation we have gotten ourselves into ! I hope its not magically sealed or else we might have a problem. Ill bash into it and try and open it."  Tanarel tries to open it. If that doesnt work hell bash on the door trying to break it.

[str roll]18 + 2 str = 20! [/str roll]


----------



## Manzanita (May 6, 2003)

"Curse this place!" shouts Raven, who also throws herself against the door.  "Sydney, check the shelf & for secret doors!"


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I really am starting to hate this place."

Aaman will methodically begin looking for hidden catches or doors. {OOC: Take 20 Search}


----------



## dddawson (May 7, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

As the door slams shut, Lucian frowns, and begins looking around nervously.  "Well, now, this is problematic, isn't it?  Gorgo, by any amazing chance, do you know anything about this room which seems to have trapped several of our number?  Is there some devious threat inside, or does it serve its purpose merely by dividing our group?"


----------



## Dungannon (May 7, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"I didn't do it." Sydney exclaims when the door shuts behind him.  He sighs and begins searching the room for any hidden switch or lever that might open the door, or any other hidden door that might lead to an area beyond.


----------



## Chauzu (May 7, 2003)

Tanarel begins to bash the door. The tough wood is breaking, but not enough to break it open. Perhaps another good bash would do the job, he figures.

Raven slams her body against the door, but to no effect.

Aaman and Sydney's luck at finding any hidden doors or levers are fruitless, though Sydney stumbles upon a colorful scroll written in blue and red. The tongue is known to him as it is Chondathian, which says at the beginning of the scroll in yellow, "To _knock_ thee".

"Both I would suppose," Gorgo replies to Lucian.


----------



## Ravellion (May 8, 2003)

Morn will help searching.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 8, 2003)

"Sydney I dont blame you. But do not fear, I think I can break through it. I'll try again." 

Tanarel will attempt to break it once more.

[Roll] 16 + 2 (str) = 18 [/Roll]


----------



## Dungannon (May 8, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"To knock thee...  Hmm, I wonder what this is for?"  Sydney rolls the scroll back up and puts it in his backpack.

"One more time, Tanarel.  I think you've almost got it."


----------



## Chauzu (May 8, 2003)

Tanarel breaks a decent hole into the door, enough for Raven and him to squeeze through, and easily for the halfling to get through.


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2003)

*Raven*

"OK.  One more door.  Let's get moving.  Sydney, can you check it out first?"


----------



## Dungannon (May 9, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Certainly, if the rest of you would kindly let me up to the front."  Sydney will move up to the door in the zombie room and examine it for noise, locks and traps.


----------



## Chauzu (May 9, 2003)

Nothing but silence is coming from the otherside of the door. It is trapless and lockless, as Sydney searches well.

But as Sydney turns the knob to check, footsteps are heard running away from the door and fading away.


----------



## Dungannon (May 9, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

"Hmm, that can't be good."

Sydney quickly opens the door and looks for who/what is running away while drawing a dagger.


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2003)

Raven is right behind Sydney.  Is it dark on the other side?

OOC:  I've completely lost track of our light sources.  Is anyone holding a torch?


----------



## Q-Ball (May 9, 2003)

Tanarel will join Sydney and Raven. "Lets proceed with caution. I think we almost cleared it now."  









*OOC:*


 Tanarel is holding a torch


----------



## Chauzu (May 10, 2003)

The door from the bloody kitchen opens into a dark corridor lit only by a couple of torches. Whoever ran away is gone now, but Sydney notices something on the ground. It is blood. When Aaman comes into the room, he also notices the blood. In fact, the druid notices a trail of tiny drops of blood leading to the door in the hallway, though in the lowly-lit room it is hard for the others to notice this.


----------



## Dungannon (May 11, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney looks back at the party, motioning for silence.  He then slowly and quietly proceeds to the door in the hallway and listens for activity on the other side.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2003)

Raven will follow with Greatsword in hand, as quietly as possible.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 11, 2003)

Tanarel will follow as quiet as he can as well.


----------



## Zhure (May 11, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman will quietly try to get Raven's (as a ranger) or anyone else's attention drawn to the blood.


----------



## Ravellion (May 11, 2003)

Morn enters the stance for the stealthy walk of the black panther, and follows.


----------



## dddawson (May 12, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian starts to say something, but then catches all the furious gestures for silence.  Shrugging, he follows along quietly.


----------



## Chauzu (May 12, 2003)

As Sydney puts his ear against the door, he hears a small crackling sound [like in rice krispies  ]. The sound is consistant and is the only thing heard.



> *Aaman will quietly try to get Raven's (as a ranger) *




barbarian!


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *As Sydney puts his ear against the door, he hears a small crackling sound [like in rice krispies  ]. The sound is consistant and is the only thing heard.
> 
> 
> 
> barbarian! *




Like Aaman is bright enough to tell the difference.


----------



## Dungannon (May 16, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney quietly tests the door to see if it's locked.  If it is, he will use his tools to unlock it.  If it isn't, he will slowly open the door a crack and peek inside.


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

Sydney can open the door without trouble. As he cracks the door he sees a bright room. A crystal sphere, settled on a small pedestal, makes a strange green glow. The crackling sound appears to be coming from the sphere, and the trail of blood that Aaman had pointed out leads behind the pedestal, but nothing else can be seen. The room is otherwise bare-looking.


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

Map...


----------



## Q-Ball (May 17, 2003)

Seeing how sydney is busy looking into the room, and not screaming for help yet, Tanarel says in a dim voice: "Ill check the end of the hall. Call me if anything requires my attention. He will then sneek towards the end of the Hallway and pear around both corners to see if anything is there.

He signals the wolf to come along as well.


----------



## Dungannon (May 17, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

All Sydney can think upon seeing the sphere is _wow, that must be worth a fortune!_  He slowly approaches the orb, drawing a dagger and keeping an eye out for whatever left the blood trail.


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

Tanarel moves down the diming hallway cautiously and discovers a t-intersection into two more hallways.

First Tanarel looks down the hall to the left of him. He pokes his head around the corner in the hallway and finds a thin-looking door of wood at the end. This hallway is brighter, with 2 torches on each side. Light, dirty footprints on the stone floor fade from where the fighter is standing and goes all the way towards the door. The wolf sniffs the footprints and sneezes lightly.

Tanarel then turns around to examine the other hallway. A brass statue of a headless orc meets him at the corner. The statue wields a spear that it is frozen in the motion of thrusting. Tanarel is shocked by the orc at first, but realizes that it is just a statue. He turns to the right and looks down the hallway. At the end is another corner leading to somewhere, along with two large doors that look to be made of heavy wood. Two red and yellow shields are painted on these doors. This hallway is lit by 4 torches on the eastern wall. Tanarel's companion also sniffs the floor of this hallway and howls quietly.


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Sydney Halehearth
> 
> All Sydney can think upon seeing the sphere is wow, that must be worth a fortune!  He slowly approaches the orb, drawing a dagger and keeping an eye out for whatever left the blood trail. *




The sphere glows brighter and brighter the closer the halfling gets to it. Sydney trips suddenly before the pedestal with an "oof'. All around Sydney laughter is heard coming from high-piched voices.

Five sprites appear around the halfling while pointing at him. They look like they are pixies, though they have fat heads and bellies, unheard of for most pixies.

"You fell!" 

"You fall!" 

"You felled!" 

"You fallen!" 

"You falled!"


----------



## Ravellion (May 17, 2003)

*Morn*

Morn whispers: "I am going into the room... quietly", and walks into the room _very_ carefully, looking at the floor where he is going to place his feet and slowly moving towards an angle at which he could see behind the pedestal. He does not follow the trail, but tries to stick near the southern wall.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 18, 2003)

Tanarel signals to one of the people still outside of the other room to come to him. 

He then looks at the headless orc ones more. He'll touch the spear to see if its lose of something. After doing that he checks the statue to see if there was a head once.

If he finds nothing he drops to his knees towards the wolf."What do you think boy. Which way should we go? And after having said that he points toward the place where the wolf howled and asks "Do you think thats the way out ?"


----------



## Zhure (May 18, 2003)

*Aaman*

"I'm not a dungeon delver," Aaman says quietly, "but let statues be is a good credo. I recommend we bypass this thing."


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2003)

*Raven*

Raven will sheath her greatsword over her back & notch an arrow in her longbow.

"Morn, Sydney, is there anything behind the ball?  Perhaps these pixies could tell us the way out."


----------



## Sullaf (May 19, 2003)

Geramon peeks behind the door, when he is pleasently suprised by the strange glowing globe. He has spend the last couple of minutes petting Ron and playing with him and is now up for something new "How interesting..." he slowly says to no one in particular. "I wonder..."









*OOC:*


 Geramon will try to identify/recall anything related to such a sphere


----------



## dddawson (May 19, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian comes forward to the door, murmuring something about endless delays.  Upon seeing the crystal sphere, his usual expression of composed disinterest fails for a moment.  Eyes darting about the room, he notes the five little beings.

"Ah, greetings and salutations.  How are all of you this fine day?  We are a simple group of freedom-seekers; who might you be?"


----------



## Dungannon (May 19, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney will scramble to his hands & knees, backing up til he's sitting against the pillar holding the glowing sphere.  Brandishing his dagger in front of him, Sydney confronts the little people, "Who are you, what do you want, why did you trip me, you aren't going to hurt me are you, I have friends that wouldn't like that, can you help us out of here?"


----------



## Chauzu (May 19, 2003)

Morn finds that the trail of blood ends behind pedestal with nothing else to be seen at its place.

Tanarel checks the statue's headlessness while feeling the stability of its spear. The spear is also a part of the statue, so it does not move. There was once a head, and in fact, it can be seen behind the statue's feet broken in rubble. 

In response to the fighter's question, the wolf shakes its head and growls at both directions. 

The fifth sprite reappears in front of Raven. "Who you callin' a pixie?" the yellow-skinned fellow asks while shaking his fist in front of him. His nose is very big, and wiggles when he continues, "Not us! Don't get us confused with them little buggies!" 

The other four nod their heads at its remark.

The sprite turns around to face Lucian, as do the others.

"My name's Gary." 

"My name's Garey." 

"My name's Garry." 

"My name's Garie." 

"My name's Stew. We're good, so how 'bout you?"

All five laugh in unison then reappear around Sydney, floating in the air with their tiny, little wings flapping.

"What do YOU want? *ahem*" 

"We didn't trip you! *ahem*" 

"Eye for an eye! *ahem*" 

"We have friends that do! *ahem*" 

"How can we help you? *ahem*" 

The green ball is unknown to Geramon, but his gaze on it is hard to turn off.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 20, 2003)

After seeing Wolfie growl in both directions Tanarel will walk towards the others: "Thanks for the help boy, That will save alot of time. Now shall we go." He wispers to Aaman: "I dont think these are the ways out, lets get back to the group." 

After walking back and into the room Tanarel will take one step back and utter the words: "What sorcery is this? Can this be ... another trap." Tanarel will take out his Shiny Sword.

After he has recovered a bit from the shiny globe he notices the sprites. Yet again Tanarel will take a step back and says: COLOR=red]"It just gets weirder and weirder in this dungeon. When will the madness end. Whats next ... A dragon of some sort !"[/COLOR] 









*OOC:*


 Can i try a sense motive on any of the sprites ? 






[Roll] 5 + 3 (Ranks + Cha) = 8 (Yeah, thisll never work) [/Roll]


----------



## dddawson (May 20, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian is momentarily taken aback by the behavior of the not-pixies, then nods.  "I am honored to make your acquaintances.  My name is Lucian Fellheath, of the...well, that's of no relevance in the here and now.  I hope you will not mind any impertinence I may be showing, but I would ask you a number of questions.  What sort of beings are you?  What is this intriguing sphere?  Whose blood is this on the floor?  How do you feel about Zanzer Tem?  Can you tell us how we might get out of this dungeon?"


----------



## Ravellion (May 20, 2003)

"Hmmmm..." Morn takes a slight pause. "Could you tell me whose blood this is, Carey?"


----------



## Chauzu (May 21, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't even need to respond to that.  

------------------------------

"We be Goxies!" proclaims Gary.

"None of your business!" yells Garey.

"What blood do you speak of?" asks Garry. As the group looks back onto the ground, not a drop of blood remains.

"Zanzer Tem, la la lem!" sings Garie.

"Dark and deep, who knows how to leave, so why not sleep?" twirls Stew with Z's.

Garey zooms in front of Morn. "That be Garey to you, baldy! Humph!"


----------



## Dungannon (May 22, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney slowly regains his feet while sheathing his dagger.  A stupifying expression still on his face, he turns to the crystal sphere and begins examining it.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 23, 2003)

Tanarel not really knowing what to think of the situation laughs and puts his sword back into his shin. 


"Noble Goxies, could you do me the favor of telling me what this weird green globe does. If you do, Ill give you this shiny coin. Tanarel takes a gp out of his pocket, wipes it clean so that it shines a bit more, and then stretches his hand to give it to the closest goxie.


----------



## Zhure (May 23, 2003)

*Aaman*

Aaman scratches his head and shrugs. "I've never met their type before."


----------



## Ravellion (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Garey_
> *"That be Garey to you, baldy! Humph!" *



"I am sorry. Anything we could do to help you?"


----------



## Chauzu (May 25, 2003)

Sydney, when putting his hands close to the sphere, feels static electricity to his palms. All of the goxies turn their eyes at Sydney as the halfling tries to touch the object... without success. His hands go directly through the sphere as if it were a ghost. All of the sprites laugh together.

"Noble Goxie... I like the sound of that yes!" 

"Yes!" *ahem* 

"And to think... Zanzer has plenty of gold waiting for him." 

"A gold coin for a secret? Ha ha!" 

"Ha ha!" *ahem* 

"Silly!" *ahem* 

"Anything you can do for us? Leave us be!" 

"Advice!" 

"Advice!"

"Advice!" 

"Grow some hair!" *ahem*

"But don't go into the lair!" *ahem*

"Death and despair!" *ahem* 

"Many teeth without a care!" *ahem*

"Cold and unfair!" *ahem*

In unison, "Goodbye and so long! Green and beautiful, but don't stare!" 

With that the goxies disappear again, and so does the glowing sphere.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 25, 2003)

"Well that was something you dont see everyday. It keeps getting stranger and stranger." Tanarel turns towards the wolf and askes while petting him:"Do you sense anything more out of the ordinairy than that last display of weird looking creatures around here, boy ?" 









*OOC:*


 Did the pedestal dissapear as well ?


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Aaman*

"Let's just avoid the pedestal and take the hallway. We can always come back if we reach a dead end."


----------



## Ravellion (May 26, 2003)

*Morn*

"I think if we do find a lair, we would be better off avoiding it. Caution is I think the best course of action here."


----------



## Manzanita (May 27, 2003)

*Raven*

"Perhaps this goxie encounter will make sense in light of later events.  For now, lets keep moving."

Raven will head across the room & listen at the other door.


----------



## Dungannon (May 29, 2003)

Sydney Halehearth

Sydney looks around, a perplexed expression on his face, when the sphere and Goxies disappear. "where'dtheygo?"

He then looks back at the group, shrugs his shoulders, and heads back to the hallway, down to the T section at the end.


----------



## Q-Ball (May 30, 2003)

"Wait sydney ... I dont think those are the right ways out of here. I think we should first check this door over here."


----------



## dddawson (Jun 4, 2003)

*Lucian Fellheath*

Lucian shrugs at Tanarel's comment.  "If you have any idea at all which direction could lead most quickly to our eventual liberation from this miserable imprisonment, then you've a much better sense of direction than I.  By that some token, however, I have no preference for any direction rather than yours.  Could we make haste in whichever direction we choose, however?"


----------



## Q-Ball (Jun 4, 2003)

"It is not a hunch of mine, but from my four footed companion. I couldve misinterpreted, seeing as I am not a wolf trainer or anything like that, but I do think the right way is through this door." With that said Tanarel will pet the wolf once more and start walking towards the door.









*OOC:*


 Listen check please ?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2003)

*Aaman*

"Let us follow the wolf then, althought it goes against my instincts and training."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2003)

:cough:


----------

